# I like random stuff...



## JayMysteri0

I am a very big fan of random stuff, that just does NOT fit in any given thread already established.  So I thought I'd like to see a thread, just for stuff that doesn't need it's very own thread to present in.

1.  This can't end well...





Or don't confuse the gas pedal with other pedal.

P.S.  Real men can drive stick.  Just sayin'  <-- And get your minds out of the gutter, you know what that means!


----------



## Alli

JayMysteri0 said:


> P.S. Real men can drive stick. Just sayin' <-- And get your minds out of the gutter, you know what that means!




If you would say “manual transmission” there wouldn’t be any question.

The first vehicle I got after divorcing my first husband was a manual transmission truck. He hated trucks. He loves stick. And I don’t mean manual transmission, cause he doesn’t know how to drive one.


----------



## Renzatic




----------



## Renzatic




----------



## JayMysteri0

Alli said:


> If you would say “manual transmission” there wouldn’t be any question.
> 
> The first vehicle I got after divorcing my first husband was a manual transmission truck. He hated trucks. He loves stick. And I don’t mean manual transmission, cause he doesn’t know how to drive one.



If I said "manual transmission" how would I get D.T.'s attention to this thread?


----------



## Renzatic

Like this...

@D_T HEY, D.T! JAYMYSTERIZERO WANTS TO DISCUSS SOME SHIT ABOUT MANUAL TRANSMISSIONS WITH YOU!


----------



## JayMysteri0

Renzatic said:


> Like this...
> 
> @D_T HEY, D.T! JAYMYSTERIZERO WANTS TO DISCUSS SOME SHIT ABOUT MANUAL TRANSMISSIONS WITH YOU!



Oh, you just don't get it.   <-- See what I did right there?


----------



## DT

OK, I'm here, I was busy shifting ...


----------



## ouimetnick

I love my 6 speed RX-8. Not fun driving a manual tranny in traffic, but driving a sports car with a stick on winding roads, merging onto the highway and blasting off at green lights is fun. I've driven several SUVs and trucks with a manual and I think I would rather they be automatic. The shifter isn't as crisp or short throw as a sports car is.


----------



## DT

Speaking of Derp Derp, we have Team America in our queue


----------



## DT

ouimetnick said:


> I love my 6 speed RX-8. Not fun driving a manual tranny in traffic, but driving a sports car with a stick on winding roads, merging onto the highway and blasting off at green lights is fun. I've driven several SUVs and trucks with a manual and I think I would rather they be automatic. The shifter isn't as crisp or short throw as a sports car is.





I had both a 2nd Gen Turbo II and 3rd Gen RX7s, the rotary (the Wankel) was a crazy, fun engine design, the 3rd Gen was a super pure sportscar experience, especially in R1 trim.


----------



## Renzatic

JayMysteri0 said:


> Oh, you just don't get it.




OH NOW I GET IT! That's narhty. 

So hey, I was eating some pork chops, and somehow, a damn sliver of bone managed to find its way off my plate, and into my mouth. It wouldn't be that big of a deal if it weren't for the fact that I have a bad tooth, and I happen to bite down on it with the bad tooth.

Crunchy story short, I have less bad tooth now. Can't wait to get this thing pulled out of my face.

I dunno what it is about food, and hurting myself with food, but I keep hurting myself with food.


----------



## lizkat

ouimetnick said:


> I love my 6 speed RX-8. Not fun driving a manual tranny in traffic, but driving a sports car with a stick on winding roads, merging onto the highway and blasting off at green lights is fun. I've driven several SUVs and trucks with a manual and I think I would rather they be automatic. The shifter isn't as crisp or short throw as a sports car is.




I always drove sticks and have always been mildly alarmed for the first five minutes driving an automatic.   For awhile there it was getting hard to find a new-to-me vehicle that wasn't an automatic, don't know what it's like now, probably good I quit driving while I was still happy behind the wheel.  All time favorite was an '80 Datsun B210 hatchback.


----------



## jkcerda




----------



## Renzatic




----------



## Renzatic

I wish I could post some gifs, but the stupid internet turns them into mp4 clips when I download them.


----------



## DT

Renzatic said:


> I wish I could post some gifs, but the stupid internet turns them into mp4 clips when I download them.





What device? That's a weird behavior ...


----------



## DT

Are you using an Etch-a-Sketch?


----------



## Renzatic

D_T said:


> What device? That's a weird behavior ...




It's everything I save off Imgur. They call them gifs there, but they're not really gifs. They're some kind of moving picture file format.


----------



## Renzatic




----------



## DT

Renzatic said:


> It's everything I save off Imgur. They call them gifs there, but they're not really gifs. They're some kind of moving picture file format.




GIFs definitely download as such on a computer, that's what I was asking about what kind of device you're using.





Also just tried is on an iPad, same thing ,saved as an animated GIF to photos ... ?


----------



## Renzatic

I'm on a Windows machine, and it's only on imgur specifically.

Unfortunately for me, that's where I get 99% of my gifs.


----------



## DT

You've got something weird going on, we'll debug this


----------



## Renzatic

I doubt there's a bug out there that's so specific, it can convert gif files to mp4s. I think it's just down to imgur wanting to make things difficult.


----------



## lizkat

Here's something random, culled from among this summer's "deep dive" project, which was an exploration of issues for writers and translators in the art of translation itself.  So I was reading interviews talking about that, like about what gets lost in translation,  what it's like to translate something that's already a translation, how much stuff is translated that we don't even realize isn't brought to us in its original language, what happens when not only the language but the medium is altered and so on.

 It was fun.  Usually I just pick some country's fiction or poetry,  or some particular author,  and hang out there all summer, but this year's project was more ambitious and turned out to be a whole lot of fun,  even if I ended up feeling more than ever like a jack of all trades, master of none by time I called it a season.

Anyway I stumbled into this bit by the poet Rainer Maria Rilke and it's sticking with me:

_"L'avenir pénètre en nous pour s'y modifier longtemps avant qu'il n'arrive lui-même."_​
Roughly:  "the future changes itself from within us, long before it actually arrives."

So true,  no?   Whatever we believe is down the road for us can be infinitely subjective in scope and focus, and we are all capable of distorting our own future... not just because of what has happened so far in real life,  but because of what we have chosen to make of that.

So much of literature plays off that very human theme.  I feel like I have the edges of next summer's deep dive already, but I won't get around to planning the details until next spring.


----------



## Alli

lizkat said:


> Here's something random, culled from among this summer's "deep dive" project, which was an exploration of issues for writers and translators in the art of translation itself. So I was reading interviews talking about that, like about what gets lost in translation, what it's like to translate something that's already a translation, how much stuff is translated that we don't even realize isn't brought to us in its original language, what happens when not only the language but the medium is altered and so on.




Sounds fascinating! Definitely a good lesson in why machine translations don’t work. They miss the cultural subtleties that make language live.

I used to give my students an exercise where they took a proverb of their choice and put it in Google translate. Translate it to German, take the German and translate it to French. Then the French to Spanish, the Spanish to Russian, the Russian to Dutch, the Dutch to Chinese, and then the Chinese to English. The results were almost always so far from the original that they often had no meaning at all.


----------



## lizkat

Alli said:


> Sounds fascinating! Definitely a good lesson in why machine translations don’t work. They miss the cultural subtleties that make language live.
> 
> I used to give my students an exercise where they took a proverb of their choice and put it in Google translate. Translate it to German, take the German and translate it to French. Then the French to Spanish, the Spanish to Russian, the Russian to Dutch, the Dutch to Chinese, and then the Chinese to English. The results were almost always so far from the original that they often had no meaning at all.




Absolutely, and what an instructive exercise.   Life itself is pretty idiomatic and so language is intertwined with culture.   As diversity expands our awareness of other cultures,  it does get tricky to find the common ground in the larger community for some of the expressions and beliefs of our own family and perhaps the immediate communities that may tend to share a particular culture.

It's apparently apocryphal that the Inuit language has over 50 words and phrases for "snow" or "ice",  but an indigenous Alaskan who was a pal of an old friend of mine here once observed that the word _ayorama_ -- short form: "so be it"--  does in fact translate more expansively in his own experience to "that's life and ya can't do nothin' about it."

As a result of that conversation, my friend installed a sturdy little boulder in the center of one of his annual flower gardens with "Ayorama" painted on it,  to remind him to laugh and shrug when the killing frost had laid waste yet again to his garden on some October (or earlier!) morning.


----------



## JayMysteri0




----------



## JayMysteri0




----------



## JayMysteri0

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1296658212146630656/
Reports are, the bear is fine, and medically cleared.


----------



## lizkat

JayMysteri0 said:


> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1296658212146630656/
> Reports are, the bear is fine, and medically cleared.




Gee you made me hit pawz on the audio from DeJoy's hearing for this clip.  Totally worth it!


----------



## JayMysteri0

Also, since profanity isn't the issue here as it was elsewhere, just sharing how much I love John Boyega with the triggered fans of the last Star Wars films.

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1296919994207535106/


----------



## JayMysteri0

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1296943412323561472/


----------



## JayMysteri0




----------



## Alli

JayMysteri0 said:


>




I like it. And for some strange reason it reminds me of the Centre Pompidou (Boubourg) in Paris.


----------



## JayMysteri0

Just a heads up if you are like me and already very tired of this year...






> NASA: Asteroid headed toward Earth before November election
> 
> 
> NASA reported Saturday that an asteroid is headed toward Earth one day before U.S. Election Day this year, though the chances of an impact are less than 1 percent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thehill.com





> NASA reported Saturday that an asteroid is headed toward Earth one day before U.S. Election Day this year, though the chances of an impact are less than 1 percent.
> 
> Scientists labeled the asteroid 2018VP1, and data reveals its diameter is 0.002 kilometers, or about 6.5 feet, CNN reported.
> 
> The celestial object was first discovered at the Palomar Observatory in California in 2018.


----------



## Renzatic




----------



## JayMysteri0

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1297269282452189191/


----------



## JayMysteri0




----------



## JayMysteri0

I saw this trending on Twitter and couldn't understand why, and then if you factor stupid shit in it becomes clear.


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy




----------



## lizkat

JayMysteri0 said:


>




Man.  This meme is a mirror of what's been in my brain lately.  I thought mine was the only number they knew since they've called it so often.  The car warranty extension guys are right up there now with septic system pumping and what are the other ones...  oh yeah,  fake Apple iCloud issues, fake IRS issues, fake Social Security issues, fake overcharges by my power supplier and fake appeals from fake law enforcement widows and orphans funds or something.    No wonder I'm homicidal by lunchtime.  It used to be low blood sugar.  Now it's robocalls.


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy




----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

Black People Love Us!


----------



## lizkat

Random code loops


----------



## JayMysteri0

lizkat said:


> Man.  This meme is a mirror of what's been in my brain lately.  I thought mine was the only number they knew since they've called it so often.  The car warranty extension guys are right up there now with septic system pumping and what are the other ones...  oh yeah,  fake Apple iCloud issues, fake IRS issues, fake Social Security issues, fake overcharges by my power supplier and fake appeals from fake law enforcement widows and orphans funds or something.    No wonder I'm homicidal by lunchtime.  It used to be low blood sugar.  Now it's robocalls.



You forgot the calls from India offering to fix the Windows PC I don't have.


----------



## Alli

lizkat said:


> Random code loops
> 
> View attachment 172​




Why you gonna talk to me when you hear me singing along with my favorite song?! No, I'm not gonna stop to engage in some small talk with you. You can wait until the song is over to tell me the house is on fire. Sheesh!


----------



## lizkat

Alli said:


> Why you gonna talk to me when you hear me singing along with my favorite song?! No, I'm not gonna stop to engage in some small talk with you. You can wait until the song is over to tell me the house is on fire. Sheesh!




Me, I'm focused lately on trying to get rid of the ear worm the very catchy theme song of the TV show _*Suits*_ has installed in me over the past couple months.   Wow.  No wonder "experts" warn about dangers of binge-watching, and I'm pretty sure they weren't even referring to ear worm acquisitions. 

In fact I don't actually binge-watch the thing, so I'm only up to somewhere around season 5...  but it will already take me months to have that intro theme quit popping into my brain at odd moments.  Arggggh!


----------



## Alli

lizkat said:


> Me, I'm focused lately on trying to get rid of the ear worm the very catchy theme song of the TV show _*Suits*_ has installed in me over the past couple months.   Wow.  No wonder "experts" warn about dangers of binge-watching, and I'm pretty sure they weren't even referring to ear worm acquisitions.
> 
> In fact I don't actually binge-watch the thing, so I'm only up to somewhere around season 5...  but it will already take me months to have that intro theme quit popping into my brain at odd moments.  Arggggh!




I am overly susceptible to earworms. My husband loves to come up behind me while I'm working and him something just because he knows I'll them be humming, singing, whistling it for the next four days.


----------



## JayMysteri0

I just needed to post this, to make myself feel better after all the current crap...
https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1298720119753854978/


----------



## DT




----------



## Chew Toy McCoy




----------



## JayMysteri0

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1299094913527709697/


----------



## JayMysteri0

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1298758531726934016/


----------



## DT

Holy hell, hahaha, wow, the force it hits with is amazing!


----------



## JayMysteri0

I really didn't know where else to put this, and I thought it was too effective not to post.


----------



## Renzatic

We should also remember that a good 80% of the population didn't look upon him too favorably during his day. While only a relative few outright hated him, most of white America viewed him as a rabble rouser, churning discord and strife for no other reason than the attention it brought him.

...what's old is new again, I guess.


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

I think this qualifies as random.  My main creative hobby is music, but over the last couple years I've also gotten into photography and video.  I had never scored anything before.  This was my attempt to make an indie horror movie teaser with footage from our cabin property with an absurd ending.


----------



## JayMysteri0

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1299901655035637761/


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

IMO this takes a minimum of 3 viewings.  First watch the overall performance and then watch the individual performances.  Surreal and amazing.


----------



## JayMysteri0

Testify! 
https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1299932925534769153/


----------



## JayMysteri0

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1300628701558829058/


----------



## JayMysteri0

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1301151138629083137/


----------



## JayMysteri0

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1301185618194685952/
Nice


----------



## Alli

JayMysteri0 said:


> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1301185618194685952/
> Nice




That’s pretty freakin’ awesome!


----------



## Eric

JayMysteri0 said:


> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1300628701558829058/



Beautiful and technically very difficult, she makes it look easy.


----------



## JayMysteri0

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1301387983598350336/


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy




----------



## lizkat

Excerpts from a summer's police blotters in the boondocks...  c'mon up sometime and spend a summer of fun!   All those snapshots of idyllic little villages in the mountains are only the half of it.

We can only rarely get it together to commit any first degree offenses here in the sticks...  except maybe criminal contempt and DWIs, and bear in mind it wasn't THAT many decades ago we had a good ol' boy DA went on record saying he'd "sooner spit on the sidewalk" than write up a DWI since by his lights driving under the influence was often enough just a rite of passage.  Yeah...  and there could still be a picture of him up on the wall in some sheriffs' offices, even if the rest of us may have offenders' pics up on a mental "most dangerous" list.​
That said, herewith this year's summer of fun despite covid-19:


driving while intoxicated, speed not reasonable and prudent, failure to keep right, driving on road slopes and shoulders.
======

fourth-degree grand larceny of a vehicle valued at over $100, fourth-degree criminal possession of stolen property - vehicle.
======

having dangerous dogs with bite causing injury.
======

seventh-degree criminal possession of a controlled substance, criminal possession of precursors to meth, driving with a suspended vehicle registration.
=======

second-degree assault, resisting arrest, third-degree fleeing an officer and other vehicular and traffic charges
=======

second-degree criminal mischief, third-degree grand larceny, first-degree criminal contempt - violating an order of protection, two counts second-degree criminal contempt - disobeying a court order.
======

unauthorized use of a vehicle without owner’s consent.
=======

third-degree aggravated unlicensed operation of a motor vehicle and operating a vehicle with broken glass and without stop lamps.
=======

criminal obstruction of breathing or blood circulation and fifth-degree arson
========

aggravated driving while intoxicated, speed not reasonable, following too closely, failure to cover loose cargo and obstructed driver view.
========

criminal possession of a firearm, third-degree criminal possession of a weapon with a previous conviction.
========

third-degree aggravated unlicensed operation of a motor vehicle and operating with a suspended registration, no license, no insurance.
========

criminal mischief with intent to damage property, first-degree criminal contempt - physical contact.
=======

two counts private firearm sale violation, two counts fourth-degree criminal possession of stolen property: firearms, fourth-degree criminal possession of a weapon by a convicted felon.
=======

writing a bad check
=======

second-degree harassment and criminal obstruction of breathing.
=======

possession of a loaded firearm in a motor vehicle, driving while intoxicated.
=======

third-degree burglary - illegal entry with intent to burglarize, second-degree strangulation.
=======

second-degree menacing with a weapon.
========

third-degree assault, third-degree menacing, fourth-degree criminal mischief, second-degree obstruction of governmental administration.
========

private firearm sale violation, fourth-degree criminal possession of a controlled substance, filing a false written statement.
=======

second-degree stalking while displaying a weapon.
=======

second-degree criminal trespass, criminal mischief with intent to damage property, petit larceny, second-degree criminal impersonation of another person.


----------



## JayMysteri0

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1302572349775130626/

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1302578929438527489/


----------



## Thomas Veil

Last night I watched an episode of _Green Acres _on Amazon Prime, and this appeared on the top left side of the screen:
​*TV-13*​*Violence, drug use*​


----------



## fooferdoggie




----------



## JayMysteri0

If I could get a do over in life, and do one or two things, this would be on the list.
https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1303113633430491136/


----------



## Alli

JayMysteri0 said:


> If I could get a do over in life, and do one or two things, this would be on the list.




Totally not on my bucket list. I just want to sit in a boat and enjoy being on the water.


----------



## lizkat

Alli said:


> Totally not on my bucket list. I just want to sit in a boat and enjoy being on the water.




Me too,  these days at least,  and I like it best when the only motion of the water is either ripples off a little breeze, or from fish jumping to catch flies.  Watching that particular surfing event is roughly in the same class as watching Free Solo, the movie of Alex Honnold climbing the face of El Capitan without ropes.   I had to think a couple times before deciding to have a look...


----------



## Alli

lizkat said:


> Watching that particular surfing event is roughly in the same class as watching Free Solo, the movie of Alex Honnold climbing the face of El Capitan without ropes. I had to think a couple times before deciding to have a look...




Agreed. I could never watch something like that live. I can only watch the video if I know the outcome.


----------



## fooferdoggie

always feel bad about pets tired up outside a store.


----------



## Alli

fooferdoggie said:


> always feel bad about pets tired up outside a store.




WTF?


----------



## Renzatic

Alli said:


> WTF?




Guy had to hitch his horse somewhere.


----------



## Renzatic

lizkat said:


> third-degree aggravated unlicensed operation of a motor vehicle




So what exactly is aggravated operation of a motor vehicle? Driving while you're pitching a fit?


----------



## fooferdoggie

Alli said:


> WTF?



its a hobby horse. adults play with them now.


----------



## lizkat

Renzatic said:


> So what exactly is aggravated operation of a motor vehicle? Driving while you're pitching a fit?




 I believe it's when you've already had your license suspended and you get caught driving while the suspension persists.   In the boondocks maybe ya do you pitch a fit if that charge sticks...  because it probably annoys hell out of the justice of the peace who lifted your license to begin with and he might even slap you in the pokey for while over it instead of just fining you and extending the suspension.  It's a pretty common charge in the sticks because there's no public transportation to speak of most places, so people drive to the store or job w/ a suspended license and try to stay off state roads doing it.

The charge in that list that got me was the one about criminal obstruction of breathing or blood circulation and fifth-degree arson.  I get the part about trying to strangle someone but "fifth degree arson..."   --  is that where she throws her now ex-bf's clothes out on the lawn and sets them on fire while waiting to see if the deputies rolled on his complaint that she earlier tried to strangle him?


----------



## JayMysteri0

I spit my coffee when I saw this.
https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1303457779357831168/


----------



## Renzatic

This made me laugh out loud.


----------



## Alli

fooferdoggie said:


> its a hobby horse. adults play with them now.




Who knew?!


----------



## JayMysteri0

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1303454314594275329/


----------



## Renzatic

JayMysteri0 said:


> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1303454314594275329/




I've watched The Terror. I know how this will end.


----------



## Alli

Not totally random, but unusually cool if I do say so myself. And no, I don’t know why it’s coming in sideways.


----------



## JayMysteri0

When you really don't give a 'F'
https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/996067914448031745/


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy




----------



## JayMysteri0

Me, in my head at every asshole who stops ON the crosswalk.

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1304798758358614020/


----------



## JayMysteri0

Uh, why? 
https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1304815094216290306/


----------



## fooferdoggie




----------



## JayMysteri0

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1305595679776149508/


----------



## fooferdoggie




----------



## JayMysteri0

I dare you NOT to smile!
https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1305568424769269769/

If you are wondering what led to that, this is their compeition.
https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1301636743368790016/


----------



## lizkat

JayMysteri0 said:


> Uh, why?
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1304815094216290306/




It's because of the popular NYC theory that there'll never be another train.


----------



## lizkat

JayMysteri0 said:


> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1305595679776149508/




Yep, it happens.   My boss at one time dropped a 60-foot oak tree onto the roof of his pricey home up in Westchester somewhere.  He was sure he could cut it so it would fall towards the back of their property, although his self-assurance was based on just a couple hours of reading about how to do it.  His wife confided at a party later that year that it took almost all of her energy for a solid week (plus digging her fingernails into the palms of her hands under the dining room table every night)  not to utter the words "I told you to get that done professionally."


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy




----------



## Chew Toy McCoy




----------



## Alli

Chew Toy McCoy said:


>




No. Paul Ruben’s (Pee Wee Herman) death scene in the original Buffy the Vampire Slayer movie beats that 10 ways to Sunday.


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

Alli said:


> No. Paul Ruben’s (Pee Wee Herman) death scene in the original Buffy the Vampire Slayer movie beats that 10 ways to Sunday.




is that available to stream?


----------



## Alli

Chew Toy McCoy said:


> is that available to stream?




I’m pretty sure it’s available on Hulu. Great movie. But his death scene goes on beyond the credits.


----------



## JayMysteri0




----------



## JayMysteri0

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1306227351295066114/


----------



## JayMysteri0

Another thoughtful diversion away from the stresses of life
https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1307734482754174976/

Enjoy your time like that guy.


----------



## Alli

JayMysteri0 said:


> Enjoy your time like that guy.




I’m too sexy for my treadmill. Too sexy for my treadmill.


----------



## JayMysteri0

Alli said:


> I’m too sexy for my treadmill. Too sexy for my treadmill.



WORK IT!!!


----------



## JayMysteri0




----------



## JayMysteri0

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1308068858541023232/


----------



## User.45

JayMysteri0 said:


> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1308068858541023232/



For a second I though this is the same I saw at Odaiba (Tokyo), but the shoulder tattoo is different)


----------



## JayMysteri0

Random Warning.  

With all that is going on Wisconsin, perhaps avoiding it is a good idea until the new year.



> The brain found in Racine isn't a human brain, but that's all we know
> 
> 
> So what kind of brain is it?
> 
> 
> 
> www.jsonline.com


----------



## User.45

JayMysteri0 said:


> Random Warning.
> 
> With all that is going on Wisconsin, perhaps avoiding it is a good idea until the new year.




Def not human indeed; not enough gyration. Maybe sheep or something like that. it would take  a pic of the frontal lobe's size to have a better idea.


----------



## JayMysteri0

When you know how shit is going down with courts recently...

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1309187958457749505/



> VIDEO: Drug suspect escapes courthouse during sentencing
> 
> 
> HIGHLAND COUNTY, Ohio (WKRC) - A manhunt is underway for a Hillsboro man who escaped a courtroom Tuesday. Nickolaus Garrison, 34, was sentenced to six months in jail for a meth possession charge. Video from inside the Highland County Courthouse house shows Garrison getting taken into custody...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> local12.com





And...

Because this also made me laugh
https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1308966245514055680/


----------



## JayMysteri0

I would finally read a EULA agreement front to back!


----------



## JayMysteri0

When the tables turn...


----------



## User.45

JayMysteri0 said:


> When the tables turn...



Unnecessary force becomes unnecessary force the moment it happens to a white woman. Whatever happened in reality, she deserved removal from the premises but not "arrest".


----------



## JayMysteri0

PearsonX said:


> Unnecessary force becomes unnecessary force the moment it happens to a white woman. Whatever happened in reality, she deserved removal from the premises but not "arrest".



I believe the story is that actually didn't get arrested, but booted.  They just made it more spectacle when the second lady joined in to help resist with the first lady asked to go.


----------



## Alli

PearsonX said:


> Unnecessary force becomes unnecessary force the moment it happens to a white woman. Whatever happened in reality, she deserved removal from the premises but not "arrest".




The arrest came from her refusing to comply with the rules followed by her refusal to leave - which turned into trespassing. She deserved the arrest.


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy




----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

For those who want to be famous how annoying would this be.


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

My friend, his wife, and I, all lefties in our 40's, just made a pact that when we die we want "Thanks Obama!" put on our gravestone or urn.  I hope your kids or grandkids post the picture in this thread.


----------



## JayMysteri0

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1309489176065093632/


----------



## Thomas Veil

I don’t know how comfortable that is, but the idea is pretty freaking awesome. A+ for inventiveness.


----------



## Alli

Thomas Veil said:


> I don’t know how comfortable that is, but the idea is pretty freaking awesome. A+ for inventiveness.




Two mattresses - it’s got to be pretty comfortable!


----------



## JayMysteri0

Annnnnndddd.....  Wait for it...
https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1309945067273162754/


----------



## Alli

JayMysteri0 said:


> Annnnnndddd.....  Wait for it...
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1309945067273162754/




This tweet is unavailable.


----------



## JayMysteri0

Alli said:


> This tweet is unavailable.



Not sure why it got yanked, but until I can find a different copy of it, this was one was just 'eh'...

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1309475849553543168/


----------



## hulugu

JayMysteri0 said:


> Not sure why it got yanked, but until I can find a different copy of it, this was one was just 'eh'...
> 
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1309475849553543168/




I occasionally photographed weddings for a time, and I can tell you, if there's a water feature—whether pool, fountain, stream, lake—someone will end up in it.


----------



## Alli

JayMysteri0 said:


> Not sure why it got yanked, but until I can find a different copy of it, this was one was just 'eh'...




She definitely didn’t realize it was a pool. She just kept on walking.


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy




----------



## Alli

Hilarious! I rather fancy steampunk and would decorate everything in that style. It always catches my attention. This was a few years ago in Memphis.


----------



## JayMysteri0

> SPLINTER – THE 700BHP SUPERCAR MADE OUT OF WOOD
> 
> 
> -EXTREME- #SPOTTING #SUPERCARS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drivetribe.com





> The Splinter Wooden Supercar - Hardwood Distributors Association
> 
> 
> Since the Essen Motor Show in December 2015, the wooden supercar known as “The Splinter” has been making news and creating quite the buzz. This special supercar debut was unlike any other… this supercar is made of wood. “The Splinter” is a high-performance sports car that took a team led by Joe...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.hardwooddistributors.org


----------



## JayMysteri0

I am in awe of this.


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy




----------



## JayMysteri0

Twitter & the Atlanta Falcons is some of the best entertainment going
https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1310385305070039045/


----------



## JayMysteri0

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1310276378798030850/


----------



## JayMysteri0

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1310590527109246982/


----------



## JayMysteri0

...And Now, for something completely different




Warning:  The 'N' Word is NOT used, intentionally.


----------



## JayMysteri0

I need more of this, thanks to this week
https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1311699112493043712/


----------



## JayMysteri0

Or...
https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1311741062621409281/

Since that last one won't load, I bring you this one.
https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1311754318886952970/

Now stop stalking him, so he can stay in the lab cooking up some stuff


----------



## JayMysteri0

Yup, it's been that kind of year

__
		http://instagr.am/p/CF2E8qAArpu/


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

This is for the music producers and noodles on the forum but I think everybody in this thread can appreciate it.  Fuck yeah I bought it, instabuy. 






If you just want to skip the quality and inspiring breakdown, here's a track demo.


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

"I never heard of Sting"


----------



## JayMysteri0

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1312265010425585664/


----------



## JayMysteri0

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1312399349784219651/
D'oh!!!!


----------



## User.45

JayMysteri0 said:


> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1312399349784219651/
> D'oh!!!!



#childfree


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy




----------



## JayMysteri0

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1312443172782440448/


----------



## SuperMatt

Chew Toy McCoy said:


> This is for the music producers and noodles on the forum but I think everybody in this thread can appreciate it.  Fuck yeah I bought it, instabuy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you just want to skip the quality and inspiring breakdown, here's a track demo.




They really took it to the next level compared to me and my brother sampling fart noises into the mini Casio keyboard and playing music with it.....


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

SuperMatt said:


> They really took it to the next level compared to me and my brother sampling fart noises into the mini Casio keyboard and playing music with it.....



Yes, I’d say it qualifies as painstakingly detailed to the highest quality of pure realism.  You really feel like you are in the room they were recorded in.


----------



## JayMysteri0

Any takers?
https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1313617718713683969/


----------



## JayMysteri0

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1313904637720891397/


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

Dumpster Fire Magic Pumpkin Glow-in-the-Dark Vinyl Figure - Entertainment Earth Exclusive
					

Buy Dumpster Fire Magic Pumpkin Glow-in-the-Dark Vinyl Figure - Entertainment Earth Exclusive at Entertainment Earth. Mint Condition Guaranteed. FREE SHIPPING on eligible purchases. Shop now!




					www.entertainmentearth.com


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

From the Your Mom’s House podcast. They like to analyze videos posted by losers and/or idiots giving out life advice or talking like they have game. They label these cool guys.  One of their listeners who is a lawyer decided to make this official looking Cool Guy application.


----------



## Eric

JayMysteri0 said:


> Any takers?
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1313617718713683969/



Watched this on my phone and after a while it was dizzying, the skill and balls this rider has is next level.


----------



## JayMysteri0

Seems like such a random story with a happy ending of sorts.

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1314361555983593472/

The explainer for the significance of the tweet.






https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1314492758824939521/


----------



## lizkat

The randomness of texting with kinfolk strikes again..,

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1314334896588951552/


----------



## JayMysteri0

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1314929427239833600/


----------



## lizkat

JayMysteri0 said:


> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1314929427239833600/




It's starting to look like a movie, that one where humanoids are grown in transparent tanks?


----------



## JayMysteri0

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1314965330981269504/


----------



## Eric

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1315038371799068672/


----------



## JayMysteri0

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1315072618958073857/


----------



## lizkat

> Now I just been saying whatever is on my mind.




Me too but just as well I'm only saying it to my laptop most of the time.


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

So not exactly obscure or unknown since it got my parents and Ellen's attention, but it's still pretty hilarious.  I've seen untrained dogs with more self control.


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy




----------



## Chew Toy McCoy




----------



## Yoused

old but classic


----------



## JayMysteri0

After watching another video of a mask denying civil rights closet attorney, I need this...
https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1315345801942622208/
Social distance & jam MFers!!!


----------



## lizkat

My foray into the birdwatching realm online this afternoon fetched up a double crested cormorant engaging in a cardinal sin, or so asserts the guy who took the photo.

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1315282944265801728/

Per photographer's comment later in the thread below his tweet, this cormorant apparently managed to swallow his huge catch in one gulp.


----------



## Yoused

I guess we had a tornado over the weekend. Fall seems to be the season for them around here. Luckily, it was eighty miles away hence, and no one actually saw it (just the damage) so there was no real hazard here.


----------



## JayMysteri0

Uh...
https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1315785468122988544/


----------



## JayMysteri0

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1316219766701387776/


----------



## JayMysteri0

This is from a thread about a bridal toss, but this gif I thought was way better.
https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1316409438463553536/
 That commitment, that reach!


----------



## JayMysteri0

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1316386540118040582/


----------



## JayMysteri0

HOLEE SHIT!!!   
https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1316808318636056576/


----------



## JayMysteri0

__
		http://instagr.am/p/CGams8Zgj34/


----------



## JayMysteri0

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1316996599592161280/
Amen

And...

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1317172327042473985/
That is a very good question


----------



## JayMysteri0

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1317861836277108737/


----------



## JayMysteri0

*YOUR* reaction to this video, best explains to you, *my* reaction to some posts nowadays in PRSI.

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1318107360490127361/


----------



## Apple fanboy

Yoused said:


> old but classic



Might be old, but it was new to me.


----------



## Yoused

I thought this was disturbingly good



			
				Tal Waterhouse (via twitter) said:
			
		

> _People who cannot tell the difference between "etymology" and "entomology" bug me in ways that I cannot put into words._


----------



## JayMysteri0

I am NOT saying this is something I would do, but...  
https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1318269856110739456/


----------



## Yoused

I thought of a great idea: a CPAP alarm clock. It would have eeg sensors in the straps that would start tracking your brain activity a couple hours ahead of the alarm time and right at the end of a REM cycle, it would just shut off and you would be awake.


----------



## Alli

Yoused said:


> I thought of a great idea: a CPAP alarm clock. It would have eeg sensors in the straps that would start tracking your brain activity a couple hours ahead of the alarm time and right at the end of a REM cycle, it would just shut off and you would be awake.



Like when the power goes out and all of a sudden you can’t breathe because the CPAP has stopped forcing air down your windpipe.


----------



## Yoused

Alli said:


> Like when the power goes out and all of a sudden you can’t breathe because the CPAP has stopped forcing air down your windpipe.



Just so. Except, a lot of CPAP users have heart issues, so it has to be times to happen at the end of a REM cycle, to reduce the risk of heart failure.


----------



## Alli

Politically random. Beautiful.









						Candidates for governor in Utah stress unity in new video ad
					

NBC News White House correspondent Peter Alexander joins TODAY’s Craig Melvin to talk about the latest headlines leading up to Election Day. He also discusses the video of Utah’s gubernatorial candidates, Republican Lt. Gov. Spencer Cox and Democrat Chris Peterson, calling for unity despite...




					www.today.com


----------



## lizkat

Alli said:


> Politically random. Beautiful.



Could definitely use more ads like that, maybe this year AFTER the elections....   from all the pols who won and lost.   Not holding my breath, but that's a great example from Utah.

My random bit for this morning is in the mundane category of weather...  but not mundane for around here.  In the mountains this time of year it's usually about 25ºF or 30 before dawn, then warming up to the 50s max during the day.... but lately our *lows* overnight are 55 or 60!

So our Indian Summer lingers on and behaves much more like something that got lost and drifted up from the south (a rare wind direction right here).    I am not complaining even if this is a sign of climate change, rather than just an impending and mild-side La Niña winter.

Tonight - Fog after 3am. Otherwise, mostly cloudy, with *a low around 58*. Light and variable wind becoming south 5 to 8 mph in the evening.​​Friday -  Patchy fog before 9am. Otherwise, partly sunny, with *a high near 70*. South wind 7 to 13 mph.​


----------



## Alli

And we’re back to summer. Too hot to walk this morning. And I think it’s going to rain.

But I have another gorgeous video. It is guaranteed to cause tears:









						Proud Parent
					

This new film shows the love betwee




					pflag.org


----------



## lizkat

OK here's some random for yer Friday night:    a look back at what Juilliard musicians (and some other folks and critters you may recognize who also got roped into this gig) were doing just about six months ago,  as the reality of having to remain practicing artists during covid was just starting to sink in for real. 

Whole new meaning of "morph" for poor ol' Maurice Ravel's Boléro -- and a lot of pretty good video editing,


----------



## Yoused

Alli said:


> And we’re back to summer.



We will get summer in about 11 or 12 weeks. It will last as long as ten days or so, and then we slide into brittle February. Right now, we have that cold that clings to everything and creeps into every narrow crack. The air is a steel weight that taunts you to challenge its crushing authority. And, worst of all, the lawn just keeps on growing.


----------



## Alli

Yoused said:


> We will get summer in about 11 or 12 weeks. It will last as long as ten days or so, and then we slide into brittle February. Right now, we have that cold that clings to everything and creeps into every narrow crack. The air is a steel weight that taunts you to challenge its crushing authority. And, worst of all, the lawn just keeps on growing.



That sounds like the worst of all possible worlds.


----------



## Yoused

Alli said:


> That sounds like the worst of all possible worlds.


----------



## JayMysteri0

I'm back.

So let's be careful out there, and NOT fuck with other people.
https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1320023101116194817/

It doesn't always work out the way you plan if you can't follow that basic advice.


----------



## JayMysteri0

Wait!  Wuzzah?!  Wha?!
https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1320204482026811393/


----------



## JayMysteri0

Maybe someone can explain
https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1320372291075792896/


----------



## Alli

JayMysteri0 said:


> Maybe someone can explain
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1320372291075792896/



Worked the first time. I’ve just tried it five times. I only hear “brainstorm” now, even though I read green needle.


----------



## JayMysteri0

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1320463025053310976/
...And people say wrestling is fake!


----------



## fooferdoggie




----------



## Yoused

JayMysteri0 said:


> Maybe someone can explain
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1320372291075792896/



Explain what? It did not work for me. I guess I looked at the wrong word.


----------



## JayMysteri0

These great big eyeballs are your warning.  Click the video at your own risk.
https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1320569037961728001/
There's a reason it says "NOT CGI"


----------



## JayMysteri0

IF you were smart enough to avoid clicking the above video, this is a little more easier to take
https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1320347087658156032/


----------



## JayMysteri0




----------



## JayMysteri0

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1321193000618348550/


----------



## Eric

JayMysteri0 said:


> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1321193000618348550/



Seems legit.


----------



## Huntn

ouimetnick said:


> I love my 6 speed RX-8. Not fun driving a manual tranny in traffic, but driving a sports car with a stick on winding roads, merging onto the highway and blasting off at green lights is fun. I've driven several SUVs and trucks with a manual and I think I would rather they be automatic. The shifter isn't as crisp or short throw as a sports car is.



There is being one with the car which only happens with a stick shift and based on a comment in this thread, stick must be mentioned considering there used to be column shift, even though I’m fairly certain that is a thing of the past.


----------



## JayMysteri0

Happy Halloween


----------



## Yoused




----------



## JayMysteri0

A series I subscribe to on YouTube that I like to watch occasionally for the bizarre random fact contained somewhere within




Like, how he drifted into explain the military's part in the making of sausage, or that the guy who is credited with Chicken McNuggets was a chef of 'haute cuisine'.


----------



## Yoused

JayMysteri0 said:


> A series I subscribe to on YouTube that I like to watch occasionally for the bizarre random fact contained somewhere within
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like, how he drifted into explain the military's part in the making of sausage, or that the guy who is credited with Chicken McNuggets was a chef of 'haute cuisine'.


----------



## JayMysteri0

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1322297083685040129/
I love the fact that no bothers him.


----------



## JayMysteri0

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1322323463772647425/


----------



## JayMysteri0

Maybe NOT the best plan
https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1321907340724064261/


----------



## Alli

Totally random, but insanely beautiful.


----------



## JayMysteri0

Just in case anyone thinks their home decoration game is on point...

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1322241161973714948/

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1322601480050810881/


----------



## Yoused

Spoiler: I adore 'Garfunkel'











if this makes you uncomfortable, I apologize


----------



## Alli

Yoused said:


> if this makes you uncomfortable, I apologize



Breasts. I remember them.


----------



## JayMysteri0

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1323180664250867716/

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1323187710614384641/

Once again emphasizing the importance of Art in our communities.


----------



## Yoused

well-trained whales


----------



## lizkat

Here's something pretty random even for Yellowstone:

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1324884355437760523/


----------



## Yoused

This is really, really random


----------



## Alli

lizkat said:


> Here's something pretty random even for Yellowstone:
> 
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1324884355437760523/



It’s a brilliant idea though. No wasted energy.


----------



## lizkat

Alli said:


> It’s a brilliant idea though. No wasted energy.




But all that sulfur in the "broth"...   ??   ptui!   (is that how to spell the sound of expectoration?)


----------



## Alli

lizkat said:


> But all that sulfur in the "broth"...   ??   ptui!   (is that how to spell the sound of expectoration?)



I dunno. I’m as likely to eat sulfur as chicken.


----------



## Yoused

Alli said:


> I dunno. I’m as likely to eat sulfur as chicken.



My friend told me she once tried making a turkey stuffed with dried fruit, but when it was cooked, she discovered that the fruit had been preserved with so much sulfur that the bird tasted like match heads. It was inedible.


----------



## Alli

Yoused said:


> My friend told me she once tried making a turkey stuffed with dried fruit, but when it was cooked, she discovered that the fruit had been preserved with so much sulfur that the bird tasted like match heads. It was inedible.



That’s an odd thing to do anyway.


----------



## Yoused

Alli said:


> That’s an odd thing to do anyway.



I suspect it was an experiment. It might have been a gorp-like stuffing that also included nuts. I usually go to my mom's for TG, and she cooks up cornish game hens for each of us. One year I made a spinach soufflé to go with everything. We tend to eat a bit modestly.


----------



## Alli

Yoused said:


> I suspect it was an experiment. It might have been a gorp-like stuffing that also included nuts. I usually go to my mom's for TG, and she cooks up cornish game hens for each of us. One year I made a spinach soufflé to go with everything. We tend to eat a bit modestly.



Spinach soufflé sounds wonderful. Thanksgiving this year will be strange. Last year the entire family was together. This year we’re all in different places. 

Maybe we’ll have Beyond burgers.


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy




----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

Before you go "I could use that!", well, I'll just let you look it up on Amazon.  And it has great reviews.


----------



## JayMysteri0

I know it's been awhile, but here you 
https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1327338348164358145/


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

JayMysteri0 said:


> I know it's been awhile, but here you



I love incomplete sentence posting online.  It gives the reader a headache.

My favorite form is starting a multiple option sentence but only providing one option.

The way I see it you can either tell her how you feel.


----------



## JayMysteri0

Chew Toy McCoy said:


> I love incomplete sentence posting online.  It gives the reader a headache.
> 
> My favorite form is starting a multiple option sentence but only providing one option.
> 
> The way I see it you can either tell her how you feel.



I think of it as forum ASMR


----------



## JayMysteri0

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1327292226628583425/

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1327297501955821568/


----------



## Arkitect

JayMysteri0 said:


> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1327292226628583425/
> 
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1327297501955821568/





True story, yes.

Photos are however not of the actual event… they are from a TV Channel reconstruction.

This is the only genuine photo of the incident.


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy




----------



## Chew Toy McCoy




----------



## Chew Toy McCoy




----------



## JayMysteri0

> Italian Police Use Lamborghini To Transport Donor Kidney 300 Miles In Two Hours
> 
> 
> In what may be one of the most Italian things that has ever happened, the Italian State Police rushed a donor kidney from Padua to Rome for a transplant in a Lamborghini Huracan. Last week’s journey is around 300 miles, but with the help of a specially-outfitted supercar, the police made it...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jalopnik.com






> In what may be one of the most Italian things that has ever happened, the Italian State Police rushed a donor kidney from Padua to Rome for a transplant in a Lamborghini Huracan. Last week’s journey is around 300 miles, but with the help of a specially-outfitted supercar, the police made it happen in just about two hours at an average speed of 143 mph—and that’s a journey that normally takes around six.
> 
> Yes, the Italian Police own a Lamborghini and use it as a regular ol’ patrol vehicle most of the time. It’s outfitted with lights, a police computer, and other equipment for traffic stops and arrests. That said, though, the machine isn’t exactly ideal for the day-to-day (where, exactly, do you intend to put someone that you’ve arrested?). It’s still cool as hell for these more extreme circumstances, though.
> 
> But for this specific instance, the frunk came in handy. The police force turned it into a refrigerated compartment for organ transport or the delivery of other temperature-sensitive medical supplies.






> The Italian police actually own a few different Lambos, with this specific one joining the force back in 2017. It’s a pretty solid use of a supercar, although folks on Twitter have wondered why Italian officials didn’t just use a helicopter to transport the kidney. A Google Maps view of the Policlinico Universitario in Padua, the starting hospital, doesn’t seem to show a helipad or an easily accessible flat area nearby, so a Lamborghini likely made the most sense here.






> The police posted a video of the Lambo after the completed journey, and it is just delightful:



https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1324250861204328453/


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

Lost me about half way in but then it won me back.


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy




----------



## Chew Toy McCoy




----------



## JayMysteri0

Remember despite anything politically we had/have a pandemic, ran out names for storms, murder hornets, and firenadoes among other things.

I don't want to know if things can get more weird


----------



## lizkat

Food for children's book authors?    The 75-foot Christmas tree destined for Rockefeller Center this year came from the Oneonta area not far from here.   Trussed up like a turkey before being cut and lowered by a crane onto a flatbed for hauling to NYC,  it had a stowaway saw-whet owl discovered at destination.  They are one of the smallest species of owl in the USA -  fully grown it's 2.5oz (70 grams).

It's been cared for up in Saugerties at a wildlife rehab center and will be released there Saturday since no need to take it back upstate, they are nomadic except when breeding.  Totally cute little guy...  they X-rayed it, no broken bones so just fed and watered it and will make a "soft release" of it to a platform with a few mice on it on Saturday, in case his first night out on his own doesn't prove good hunting.






			Tiny owl found hiding in the Rockefeller Christmas tree isn't going home. Here's why.


----------



## JayMysteri0

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1329819239721611268/


----------



## JayMysteri0

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1329903298116161536/


----------



## JayMysteri0

Yes, please
https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1332363055854981123/


----------



## JayMysteri0




----------



## lizkat

Sure this scenario has unfolded during the coronavirus in other than avian species..


----------



## JayMysteri0

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1332737030237741056/


----------



## JayMysteri0

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1332815584183144449/


----------



## Yoused

JayMysteri0 said:


> Remember despite anything politically we had/have a pandemic, ran out names for storms, murder hornets, and firenadoes among other things.
> 
> I don't want to know if things can get more weird



Well, it could be worse ...


----------



## JayMysteri0




----------



## Alli

JayMysteri0 said:


>



That was amazing! It also proved that through the years I have read and watched way too much science fiction, and only know the names of video games.


----------



## SuperMatt

Alli said:


> That was amazing! It also proved that through the years I have read and watched way too much science fiction, and only know the names of video games.



Watching it was also a reminder that these large ships are fictional - the sizes of some of them are quite hilarious.


----------



## Yoused

Well, size is one thing, but the whole bit about scrith (the ringworld material) stops 40% of neutrinos was just off the charts.


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

JayMysteri0 said:


>



Spaceball I was my favorite.  They really went deep on this one.


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy




----------



## Yoused

https://www.cbc.ca/radio/asithappens/as-it-happens-friday-edition-1.5464054/this-new-york-woman-built-her-own-rotary-cellphone-1.5464235
		


She had no interest in texting or finding six coffeeshops nearby, she just wanted a simple phone for talking, that she would not end up staring at.


----------



## lizkat

And then there's folks who just want a couple barns raised.

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1333572457463042049/


----------



## JayMysteri0

A place I would avoid working at





On a _lighter_  side tho
https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1333628262539427847/


----------



## JayMysteri0

The year is NOT over yet...
https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1333805833503858693/


----------



## JayMysteri0




----------



## Eric

JayMysteri0 said:


>



Great post! Did you get a chance to see The Queen's Gambit? One of the best shows I've ever seen on Netflix.


----------



## JayMysteri0

A friend was discussing it on Facebook with a few of us, which is where I got the picture from.


----------



## JayMysteri0

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1335031887027441664/


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy




----------



## JayMysteri0

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1335775765548457988/


----------



## SuperMatt

JayMysteri0 said:


> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1335775765548457988/



Does it come in nation-size? I want to wake up from the Trump administration now!


----------



## JayMysteri0

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1335360359063023616/

Another thing to like during these times, and another reminder of what a truly shitty thing it was to FUCK with the USPS for short term hopeful political gain.  These people did NOT deserve to be dragged into any crap.  They already are a valuable part of our country, and here's a reminder of what they bring...


----------



## JayMysteri0

> Hawaii Will Fly People Out For Free If They Live There For At Least A Month
> 
> 
> A new state initiative is looking to recruit remote workers to temporarily move to the island of Oahu by offering a free flight and discounted living accommodations.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nowthisnews.com



You could go say 'hi' to the fam for me.

Just be aware, bring your own well paying job with you.


----------



## Alli

JayMysteri0 said:


> You could go say 'hi' to the fam for me.
> 
> Just be aware, bring your own well paying job with you.



Pity they didn’t announce this before my daughter signed the lease for an apartment in Florida.

Why don’t they want us retired people with nothing but disposable income?


----------



## lizkat

Alli said:


> Pity they didn’t announce this before my daughter signed the lease for an apartment in Florida.
> 
> Why don’t they want us retired people with nothing but disposable income?





They know they messed up by promoting an unsustainable model of capitalism, and they know our kids or grandkids can't even come up with gas for their SUV to get to the Walmart to shop-and-drive for other people (who are also juggling income and interest on their plastic)... so it comes down to suspecting that since not so many retirees have a great pension or a 401k balance worth checking...  and they know the Social Security income of a set of grandparents (or one grandparent) can't stretch to cover them and the next two generations, maybe let some other state invite them to settle in for their sunset years because it's already gettin' dark in the empty vaults where state budget surpluses sit.

But hey,  on the bright side in the early Trump era, corporations brought their offshore monies home at cut-rate one-off taxation deals and bought so much of their stock back before the coronavirus came along that now they're borrowing money to float new issues of stock or possibly just to repay the feds some improperly taken early stimulus loans.... so if we do actually have any money left over, um, let's see, the markets are fat for day trading in their erratic wonderment over whether enough Trump or Biden has been baked in or subtracted...  and so  there's a way this works out for somebody,  although I just read that Goldman Sachs thinks to move to Florida to cut back on real estate costs, figuring employees can work from home and if they don't like moving to Florida to do it, well cutting labor costs still works too.

I knew this was easy to explain even before late lunch.  You're welcome.


----------



## leekohler2

ouimetnick said:


> I love my 6 speed RX-8. Not fun driving a manual tranny in traffic, but driving a sports car with a stick on winding roads, merging onto the highway and blasting off at green lights is fun. I've driven several SUVs and trucks with a manual and I think I would rather they be automatic. The shifter isn't as crisp or short throw as a sports car is.



Man it’s been too long away from you people! I bought an Audi A3 sedan a few years ago, and no manual for me (they don’t even make them) and I love it. The transmission is awesome and having a manual in the city is terrible anyway. Love that thing and I baby the hell out of it.


----------



## lizkat

JayMysteri0 said:


> On a _lighter_  side tho




I tell you what... if that was really someone's house deco for the holidays,  and I was subjected to it as a neighbor,  I'd videotape it for a while, then take off my live-and-let-live hat and demo willingness to get busted for some creative MacroAggression, go home, call cops, turn myself in and ship a copy of the video so they could see how it worked before I fixed it.


----------



## Yoused

And, you know, happy holidays, folks. Better check, have you got enough plutonium on hand?


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

Yoused said:


> And, you know, happy holidays, folks. Better check, have you got enough plutonium on hand?
> 
> View attachment 1790​




I'll match that with the hipster manger.


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy




----------



## Yoused

Chew Toy McCoy said:


>



What the hell is wrong with Junkie George? If he has a beef with Hunter, he should be the one to show up and have it out. Wimp.


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

Yoused said:


> What the hell is wrong with Junkie George? If he has a beef with Hunter, he should be the one to show up and have it out. Wimp.



I agree. And Junkie George’s old lady should come clean too.


----------



## Yoused

Chew Toy McCoy said:


> I agree. And Junkie George’s old lady should come clean too.



Yeah, but the dog takes the fifth. Which really pisses off Junkie George's wife, because that thing was almost full.


----------



## JayMysteri0




----------



## JayMysteri0

And now, for something completely different...
https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1337197400327397377/


----------



## JayMysteri0

Yes.


----------



## JayMysteri0

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1337491184348958723/


----------



## JayMysteri0

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1337436013510221824/


----------



## JayMysteri0

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1338160092907245571/


----------



## lizkat

This eventually starts reminding me of an iteration of Conway's game of Life. Loved the old Mac version.

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1337909508300034048/


----------



## Renzatic




----------



## JayMysteri0

I present this with absolutely no editorial commentary.

I just marvel at the person's great musical choice.

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1338508345062404096/


----------



## JayMysteri0




----------



## Renzatic

JayMysteri0 said:


> I present this with absolutely no editorial commentary.




I know it's two guys trying to pull another guy off a 4-wheeler, but _why_?


----------



## lizkat

Renzatic said:


> I know it's two guys trying to pull another guy off a 4-wheeler, but _why_





Yeah, uh... ?   Not that everything has to have a point, at least lately.

Maybe since a bunch of county fairs and other big draw events got cancelled during summer, thanks to covid-19.  there were no tractor pulls or demolition derbies in some regions, so this is what happened instead.


----------



## Renzatic

lizkat said:


> Maybe since a bunch of county fairs and other big draw events got cancelled during summer, thanks to covid-19.  there were no tractor pulls or demolition derbies in some regions, so this is what happened instead.




Guess that makes sense. Or sense enough.


----------



## JayMysteri0

Renzatic said:


> I know it's two guys trying to pull another guy off a 4-wheeler, but _why_?



There's no known context, except that it didn't happen in the U.S.

Which should be obvious, since the rider didn't get shot.

Back to regularly scheduled randomness...

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1338532421583708163/


----------



## SuperMatt

JayMysteri0 said:


> There's no known context, except that it didn't happen in the U.S.
> 
> Which should be obvious, since the rider didn't get shot.
> 
> Back to regularly scheduled randomness...
> 
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1338532421583708163/



I see men commuting to work in huge trucks like that, nothing in the bed... they probably never use the truck for anything other than compensating......


----------



## Joe

JayMysteri0 said:


> There's no known context, except that it didn't happen in the U.S.
> 
> Which should be obvious, since the rider didn't get shot.
> 
> Back to regularly scheduled randomness...
> 
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1338532421583708163/




I drive a truck but it doesn’t have an intimidation grill like Hurts lol


----------



## Alli

When I divorced my first husband, the first thing I did when I got back on my feet financially was to buy a truck. Not just a truck, but one with a manual drive. It was not comfortable for anyone riding in the tiny back, so I eventually gave it up for a real car. When my (current) husband’s father died, he got his dad’s truck. It’s old enough to get an antique plate. He just spent a fortune getting it drivable, adding a bed cover and a new bed gate. It’s about the size of the one I had back when. We use it for trips to Low’s. I’m not sure why some people buy trucks.


----------



## Yoused

Lunchtime


Spoiler: I can haz...








wait, uh ...


----------



## leekohler2

JayMysteri0 said:


> There's no known context, except that it didn't happen in the U.S.
> 
> Which should be obvious, since the rider didn't get shot.
> 
> Back to regularly scheduled randomness...
> 
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1338532421583708163/



Well, they have to do something since Hummers are no longer available.


----------



## lizkat

The "friendly fair warning to neighbors of a 4-month-old baby"...  and some options:  

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1338581273724514309/


----------



## JayMysteri0




----------



## Chew Toy McCoy




----------



## Yoused

JayMysteri0 said:


>



Dammit, now I am singing, _You can be anything you want, on Alice's internet_


----------



## JayMysteri0

These videos ALWAYS make me cringe & grateful I moved from the north
https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1339036383655186432/


----------



## Mark

Yoused said:


> Dammit, now I am singing, _You can be anything you want, on Alice's internet_



Kids, this-piece-of-paper's-got-47-words-37-sentences-58-words-we-wanna-Know-details-of-the-crime-time-of-the-crime-and-any-other-kind-of-thing-You-gotta-say-pertaining-to-and-about-the-crime-I-want-to-know-arresting-Officer's-name-and-any-other-kind-of-thing-you-gotta-say.


----------



## Mark

lizkat said:


> The "friendly fair warning to neighbors of a 4-month-old baby"...  and some options:
> 
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1338581273724514309/




the author of that note is very well intentioned and obviously wants to be a good mother. she's polite and caring.

for obvious reasons we grow up in certain ways because of how we ourselves were raised.
its such a part of you, one can not see certain behaviours unless they come into question.
and then for the first time you can understand that those behaviours are in fact not universal, nor are they unassailable.

a baby left to "cry itself to sleep" is considered abnormal in many parts of the world.
in these places a baby learns that crying is its real call for help when needed. and learns to cry when it really does need help.
in these places the baby doesnt learn that it needs to cry to get its way. it doesnt overuse crying as a tactic to get its way.
in America the phrase used most often with "cry itself to sleep" is "we dont want to spoil it by thinking it can cry to get its way".
many, probably most, cultures in the world do not think this way.
parenting is the ultimate culturally based character shaping framework, it self-perpetuates its ideas. its the reason for cultural differences even between different cultural groups within America itself. the hand that rocks the cradle...shapes people.

but the phrase "let him cry himself to sleep" or "let her cry herself to sleep" , to me, is the most cruel and damaging phrase in an American's parenting toolbox.


----------



## User.45

Mark said:


> the author of that note is very well intentioned and obviously a good mother. she's polite and caring.
> 
> for obvious reasons we grow up in certain ways because of how we ourselves were raised.
> its such a part of you, one can not see certain behaviours unless they come into question.
> and then for the first time you can understand that those behaviours are in fact not universal, nor are they unassailable.
> 
> a baby left to "cry itself to sleep" is considered abnormal in many parts of the world.
> in these places a baby learns that crying is its real call for help when needed. and learns to cry when it really does need help.
> in these places the baby doesnt learn that it needs to cry to get its way. it doesnt overuse crying as a tactic to get its way.
> in America the phrase used most often with "cry itself to sleep" is "we dont want to spoil it by thinking it can cry to get its way".
> many, probably most, cultures in the world do not think this way.
> parenting is the ultimate culturally based character shaping framework, it self-perpetuates its ideas. its the reason for cultural differences even between different cultural groups within America itself. the hand that rocks the cradle...shapes people.
> 
> but the phrase "let him cry himself to sleep" or "let her cry herself to sleep" , to me, is the most cruel and damaging phrase in an American's parenting toolbox.



Yup. And at 4 months it makes little sense.


----------



## Alli

JayMysteri0 said:


> These videos ALWAYS make me cringe & grateful I moved from the north



This is exactly WHY I left the north.


----------



## Renzatic




----------



## Renzatic

Alli said:


> This is exactly WHY I left the north.




Have you seen what happens when it snows down here? We get a light dusting, and people are scrambling over each other like ants in a swarm for milk and eggs, cars slamming into each other not because there's ice on the road, but because seeing anything more than the occasional flurry causes us to panic. It's mass chaos.

Were you here during the blizzard of '93? I was. It snowed a foot, and 200 people died. Best sledding ever though.


----------



## Yoused

Renzatic said:


> Were you here during the blizzard of '93?



I remember that one, when the Arctic bubble over Alaska burst and sent winter all down the coast. What I remember most about that one was, “_if this is global warming, we need to use more hairspray_”. Talk about people getting their science all confused.


----------



## lizkat

Mark said:


> the author of that note is very well intentioned and obviously wants to be a good mother. she's polite and caring.
> 
> for obvious reasons we grow up in certain ways because of how we ourselves were raised.
> its such a part of you, one can not see certain behaviours unless they come into question.
> and then for the first time you can understand that those behaviours are in fact not universal, nor are they unassailable.
> 
> a baby left to "cry itself to sleep" is considered abnormal in many parts of the world.
> in these places a baby learns that crying is its real call for help when needed. and learns to cry when it really does need help.
> in these places the baby doesnt learn that it needs to cry to get its way. it doesnt overuse crying as a tactic to get its way.
> in America the phrase used most often with "cry itself to sleep" is "we dont want to spoil it by thinking it can cry to get its way".
> many, probably most, cultures in the world do not think this way.
> parenting is the ultimate culturally based character shaping framework, it self-perpetuates its ideas. its the reason for cultural differences even between different cultural groups within America itself. the hand that rocks the cradle...shapes people.
> 
> but the phrase "let him cry himself to sleep" or "let her cry herself to sleep" , to me, is the most cruel and damaging phrase in an American's parenting toolbox.




We got picked up and cuddled (and did that with our younger sibs) because hella noise otherwise was a royal pain in the ears and points south.


----------



## Mark

lizkat said:


> We got picked up and cuddled (and did that with our younger sibs) because hella noise otherwise was a royal pain in the ears and points south.




i am a big proponent of this way. 

i realise there are different ways and schools of parenting.

but i firmly believe that cuddling your infant provides them with a better chance to become stable adults.  
and, this way also builds stronger family ties. 
it is no surprise to me that Asian cultures all do this, and without exception, they all have strong family connections.
it is not a coincidence to me.


----------



## JayMysteri0

JayMysteri0 said:


> These videos ALWAYS make me cringe & grateful I moved from the north
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1339036383655186432/



A follow up.

And wait for the inevitable 'punch line'.

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1339340817211797508/


----------



## JayMysteri0

Remember, the keyword in the thread title is 'random' 

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1339340726249852941/


----------



## JayMysteri0

Why I don't bet on competitive sports
https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1339397238171250688/


----------



## User.45

This will make your day:


----------



## leekohler2

JayMysteri0 said:


> These videos ALWAYS make me cringe & grateful I moved from the north
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1339036383655186432/



I LOVE winter and the North. You couldn’t pay me to live in the South. Too much prejudice for one thing, and then there’s the heat. I may retire in Canada if we keep having lame winters in Chicago. Last few years we have gotten little to no snow, while summers have been really hot.


----------



## JayMysteri0

Just a reminder about the word 'random' in the title
https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1339038393536294914/


----------



## lizkat

JayMysteri0 said:


> Remember, the keyword in the thread title is 'random'
> 
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1339340726249852941/




We don't have enough options in the reaction department here...   I can't even think of one though for that thing,


leekohler2 said:


> I LOVE winter and the North. You couldn’t pay me to live in the South. Too much prejudice for one thing, and then there’s the heat. I may retire in Canada if we keep having lame winters in Chicago. *Last few years we have gotten little to no snow,* while summers have been really hot.




We just smashed our total snowfall record for the past two years with that random noreaster got uppity and moved way way inland.


----------



## User.45

leekohler2 said:


> I LOVE winter and the North. You couldn’t pay me to live in the South. Too much prejudice for one thing, and then there’s the heat. I may retire in Canada if we keep having lame winters in Chicago. Last few years we have gotten little to no snow, while summers have been really hot.



You mad? I'll never forget this shit:


----------



## leekohler2

PearsonX said:


> You mad? I'll never forget this shit:
> View attachment 1901



I wish we could get that again. I can't remember the last time that happened. When I moved here in 92, that's how winters were for several years. Hasn't been that way for a long time. Now we are basically in the low 40s, high 30s for most of the winter. We might get one or two sub zero days, but it's rare. It just doesn't happen much anymore. I think global warming is most apparent here and CA.


----------



## leekohler2

lizkat said:


> We don't have enough options in the reaction department here...   I can't even think of one though for that thing,
> 
> 
> We just smashed our total snowfall record for the past two years with that random noreaster got uppity and moved way way inland.



Yeah, the northeast gets all the snow now.


----------



## User.45

leekohler2 said:


> I wish we could get that again. I can't remember the last time that happened. When I moved here in 92, that's how winters were for several years. Hasn't been that way for a long time. Now we are basically in the low 40s, high 30s for most of the winter. We might get one or two sub zero days, but it's rare. It just doesn't happen much anymore. I think global warming is most apparent here and CA.



We used to joke about how global warming will soon make Chicago the hottest housing market (pun intended). 

I definitely remember those fucking sub zero days. We lived a few dozens of floors high and one Thanksgiving day our balcony window shattered spontaneously. Cost $1600 to get it fixed.


----------



## User.45

JayMysteri0 said:


> Remember, the keyword in the thread title is 'random'
> 
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1339340726249852941/



And even he is wearing a mask!


----------



## lizkat

leekohler2 said:


> Yeah, the northeast gets all the snow now.




I dunno...  last year our driveways got plowed once in the western Catskills, crappy ski season for sure.    This year 2.5 feet overnight is the first one like that for a few years at least.   Trouble is everyone's snowed into their driveways so forget ski trips for now!

All I know is the snow was practically up to the bottom of the roadside mailboxes before the county crews came along so this will be interesting if some of the stuff doesn't melt down.  Supposed to get colder not warmer after this so who knows.


----------



## leekohler2

lizkat said:


> I dunno...  last year our driveways got plowed once in the western Catskills, crappy ski season for sure.    This year 2.5 feet overnight is the first one like that for a few years at least.   Trouble is everyone's snowed into their driveways so forget ski trips for now!
> 
> All I know is the snow was practically up to the bottom of the roadside mailboxes before the county crews came along so this will be interesting if some of the stuff doesn't melt down.  Supposed to get colder not warmer after this so who knows.



It’s gonna be messy!


----------



## lizkat

leekohler2 said:


> It’s gonna be messy!




What it's gonna do is set up at the ends of our driveways and make speed bumps will be there for a long time.  Ugh.


----------



## Joe

Alli said:


> When I divorced my first husband, the first thing I did when I got back on my feet financially was to buy a truck. Not just a truck, but one with a manual drive. It was not comfortable for anyone riding in the tiny back, so I eventually gave it up for a real car. When my (current) husband’s father died, he got his dad’s truck. It’s old enough to get an antique plate. He just spent a fortune getting it drivable, adding a bed cover and a new bed gate. It’s about the size of the one I had back when. We use it for trips to Low’s. I’m not sure why some people buy trucks.




I have a Toyota Tacoma. It's a midsize truck and it fits in my garage. I wanted a vehicle that is high off the ground and can handle Houston floods lol 

I don't have an intimidation grill like Hurtfan though


----------



## Joe

JayMysteri0 said:


> These videos ALWAYS make me cringe & grateful I moved from the north
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1339036383655186432/




An inch of snow shuts down the south lol

When I lived in Dallas I pretty much had a week off from work each year due to ice and snow issues.


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy




----------



## Chew Toy McCoy




----------



## JayMysteri0

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1339631130903859200/


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

This Online Community Is Sharing Pics Of Absolute Units, And It’s Hard To Believe Things Can Get This Big
					

Whether it's a 67lb cabbage or a squirrel who has eaten 3 jack-o'-lanterns, I bet you didn't even know things can get so huge!




					www.boredpanda.com


----------



## lizkat

Parental trials and tribulations department...

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1339600618596356096/


----------



## JayMysteri0

Talk about being good sports...


----------



## JayMysteri0

What?
https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1340551193458819078/

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1340561696545529859/


----------



## JayMysteri0

I completely forgot about this ass whipping from a few years ago, until I came across an article about it again recently




_The video is from Inside Edition.  Go figure.  The most disturbing scene comes from why straws are being banned & a turtle._


> Man Attacks Black Female McDonald’s Worker, Receives Large Surprise Order of ‘That Smoke’
> 
> 
> A viral Facebook video of a man physically assaulting a Florida Mcdonald’s employee had a happy ending when the man was arrested, after the woman generously decided to give her attacker a lifetime supply of Filet-o’-Fist sandwiches.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.theroot.com





> A viral Facebook video of a man physically assaulting a Florida Mcdonald’s employee had a happy ending when the man was arrested, after the woman generously decided to give her attacker a lifetime supply of Filet-o’-Fist sandwiches.
> 
> Facebook user TJ Biandudi posted a video he says was filmed by his mother and sister when they patronized a McDonald’s in St. Petersburg, Fla., on Monday. The footage shows a white man, whom the St. Petersburg Police Department identified as 40-year-old Daniel Willis Taylor, allegedly upset because he wanted a straw, grabbing a young black woman named Yasmine James, yanking her over the counter that separated the two, according to the police report obtained by The Root.





> The video doesn’t show if this particular McDonald’s has been serving _Avengers_-themed Happy Meals, because instead of cowering, Yasmine, ever the industrious young worker, decides to boost the restaurant’s hygiene rating by wiping the counter clean with the man’s spotless, balding forehead as if she had secretly gathered all of the Infinity Stones in her apron pocket.
> 
> Someone can be heard repeatedly saying “get the police.” Meanwhile, the other men on the McDonald’s crew watch helplessly, obviously astonished that their coworker was decidedly _not_ “lovin’ it,” as their motto implies. Davis did not sustain any bodily injuries, according to the police report.



Someone was having too much fun writing jokes into this story, but this guy had to bring the whole thing home after getting his ass handed to him


> “I want her ass fired right now,” Taylor says after another employee pulled the man away.
> 
> “I couldn’t control you,” replies the straw man, obviously still thirsty for a large cup of deez hands. “I was just asking you a question, bitch!”
> 
> The video ends as Taylor asks for a refund, even though he had just consumed a healthy serving of multiple two-piece combos. Besides drinking a can of whoop-ass, Taylor may have been under the influence of alcohol, according to the police report. Taylor was arrested a few hours later and charged with two counts of simple battery.


----------



## Yoused

Jay, I feel that your derp is insufficiently random.


----------



## JayMysteri0

Yoused said:


> Jay, I feel that your derp is insufficiently random.



Oh yeah?

Just in time for the holidays, here's a possible random suggestion
https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1341268060334862341/


----------



## Thomas Veil

lizkat said:


> Gee you made me hit pawz on the audio from DeJoy's hearing for this clip.  Totally worth it!



I guess that makes it official: really awful puns are allowed on TalkedAbout.


----------



## JayMysteri0

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1341205695958405127/


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy




----------



## Yoused

My guide to the night sky is broken


----------



## Renzatic

Cat biting cat but with Tom and Jerry sound. - GIF - Imgur


----------



## Joe

I came across this song by Genesis "Land of Confusion" It says it was released in 1986. I remember I was terrified of this music video when I was in a child in the 80s LOL
Was anyone else freaked out by this music video?


----------



## JayMysteri0

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1342306100272640001/

Also, one Christmas dinner or get together I guess did NOT go well

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1342547860836016128/


----------



## Yoused

“_Ever eat a pine tree? Many parts are edible._”


----------



## lizkat

The search for something cheerful did not take long today..

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1342463191947870208/

LIkewise the search for someone performing a good deed at some risk to the self...

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1342156541663703041/


----------



## Yoused

lizkat said:


> The search for something cheerful did not take long today..
> 
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1342463191947870208/



those are the *G*reatest *O*f *A*ll *T*ime


----------



## Alli

lizkat said:


> The search for something cheerful did not take long today..



The kids in pajamas video has been my favorite for years! It always make me smile.


----------



## Thomas Veil

JayMysteri0 said:


> Also, one Christmas dinner or get together I guess did NOT go well
> 
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1342547860836016128/




Well, the trash _is_ right below. I admire efficiency.



lizkat said:


> LIkewise the search for someone performing a good deed at some risk to the self...
> 
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1342156541663703041/




And not even a thank you! Deer are rude.


----------



## Thomas Veil




----------



## JayMysteri0

W - W - What?!  
https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1343262386548043777/

Is gravity not a thing for some people?  How much torque is involved?!


----------



## SuperMatt

JayMysteri0 said:


> W - W - What?!
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1343262386548043777/
> 
> Is gravity not a thing for some people?  How much torque is involved?!



Those mats have a lot of spring to them, but that is impressive regardless!


----------



## JayMysteri0

SuperMatt said:


> Those mats have a lot of spring to them, but that is impressive regardless!



Those mats have spring, which makes them a pain in the ass to run on, to get up to the speed for what she needed.

Great for taking a fall on, but hated moving around on them.


----------



## Thomas Veil

Not to trivialize a tragedy, but did anybody else look at this photo when the story first broke and think, _What is that impressively weird building on the left? Wayne Enterprises?

_


----------



## JayMysteri0

Wait.  What?

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1343702163034431489/

Please stop consuming liquids before watching the next gif
https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1343707621522632706/


----------



## JayMysteri0

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1343606893202321408/


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy




----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

Came across this image of a custom CarPlay car stereo install and the first thing I thought was who the fuck has 280 unread text messages??

Then I realized it’s probably somebody’s grandpa who’s family thought he should have a smart phone but all he wants to use it for is phone calls and listening to AM talk radio stations from all over the country while driving to doctors appointments and the local veterans bar.


----------



## User.45

Chew Toy McCoy said:


> View attachment 2252
> 
> Came across this image of a custom CarPlay car stereo install and the first thing I thought was who the fuck has 280 unread text messages??
> 
> Then I realized it’s probably somebody’s grandpa who’s family thought he should have a smart phone but all he wants to use it for is phone calls and listening to AM talk radio stations from all over the country while driving to doctors appointments and the local veterans bar.



Once I've seen an unread email count of 29980 280 texts? THey might just use a mac and these are all 2FA texts. If it weren't for my OCD I would easily accumulate this many in a few months...


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

P_X said:


> Once I've seen an unread email count of 29980 280 texts? THey might just use a mac and these are all 2FA texts. If it weren't for my OCD I would easily accumulate this many in a few months...




My mom is one of those tens of thousands of unread emails people.  It's really painful to see that notification count on the screen.  Then usually once a year she asks me what to do about that which of course she doesn't do.  Don't rinse and repeat.


----------



## JayMysteri0

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1344324231966969864/


----------



## JayMysteri0

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1344492647851896832/


----------



## JayMysteri0

I'm done.       

Nothing I post in the next 13 hours will top this
https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1344673945728000000/
See you next year.


----------



## Yoused

JayMysteri0 said:


> I'm done.
> 
> Nothing I post in the next 13 hours will top this
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1344673945728000000/
> See you next year.



Oh, FFS, Jay, do you not know how to use spoiler boxes?


----------



## JayMysteri0

These guys training for the new year
https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1345000070056329221/


----------



## Thomas Veil

I know a lot of these Chinese companies are small, but for God’s sake, run this stuff by somebody who actually knows English.



And “cryogenic environments”?? You mean I can’t wear them when I’m put into suspended animation for that trip to Alpha Centauri?


----------



## lizkat

Thomas Veil said:


> I know a lot of these Chinese companies are small, but for God’s sake, run this stuff by somebody who actually knows English.
> 
> View attachment 2285
> 
> And “cryogenic environments”?? You mean I can’t wear them when I’m put into suspended animation for that trip to Alpha Centauri?




Hah, cryogenic environments like the glovebox of the car in a northeastern winter?


----------



## Yoused

There is or was a whole website devoted to "Engrish", but one of my favorites was in a book called _The Size of the World_. The author was traveling through China where he saw a sign, "Please to Shoot a Gun in This Quiet Place, It Will Make You are in Madness Happy".


----------



## JayMysteri0

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1345197979259420672/


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy




----------



## Chew Toy McCoy




----------



## Yoused




----------



## Thomas Veil

​


----------



## JayMysteri0

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1345402030848937989/


----------



## Thomas Veil

Have you noticed that—on local TV stations at least—just about every female reporter or meteorologist is wearing nothing but sleeveless dresses...in the middle of winter?

Is this some illogical fashion trend? Is it a sexist dictate from upper management? Or is this some kind of half-assed 2nd Amendment statement?


----------



## SuperMatt

Thomas Veil said:


> Have you noticed that—on local TV stations at least—just about every female reporter or meteorologist is wearing nothing but sleeveless dresses...in the middle of winter?
> 
> Is this some illogical fashion trend? Is it a sexist dictate from upper management? Or is this some kind of half-assed 2nd Amendment statement?



You mean the right to bare arms?  

Having been in a local TV station’s newsroom before, I remember it was crowded and very hot in there due to the bright lights. Were I working there for hours, I’d want to dress lightly.


----------



## JayMysteri0

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1346175554463166465/


----------



## User.45

As a huge fan of Scandinavian crime dramas, this is spot on:


----------



## SuperMatt

Give auto-correct a chance!

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1347548064895086596/


----------



## lizkat

SuperMatt said:


> Give auto-correct a chance!
> 
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1347548064895086596/




Love it.   I recently had to email this as a follow-on to an email got away from me with a word that autocorrect had adopted after I must have accepted it earlier in the day and not noticed what it was.

yeah in case u r wondering:    “surolenely”   is how autocorrect has been spelling “surely” lately for me, sorry.​


----------



## Yoused

Thomas Veil said:


> Have you noticed that—on local TV stations at least—just about every female reporter or meteorologist is wearing nothing but sleeveless dresses...in the middle of winter?



Menswear is predominately prudish all around. This is because in all animal species, the males are naturally more florid and ostentatious, strutting their stuff to draw the females for mating. Hence, in civilized cultures, the men are expected to minimize their slpendour when not actively courting mates.


----------



## lizkat

Legendary LA Dodgers manager Tommy Lasorda died of a heart attack at age 93. LA Times assembled his best quotes!  RIP Tommy









						The late Tommy Lasorda was known as much for his quotes as for his managerial acumen
					

Legendary Dodgers manager and baseball ambassador Tom Lasorda died of a heart attack Thursday at age 93. He was always quick with a quip, and here are some.




					www.latimes.com
				




“Say ‘Dodgers’ and people know you’re talking about baseball. Say ‘Braves’ and they ask, ‘What reservation?’ Say ‘Reds’ and they think of communism. Say ‘Padres’ and they look around for a priest.”

“I walk into the clubhouse and it’s like walking into the Mayo Clinic. We have four doctors, three therapists and five trainers. Back when I broke in, we had one trainer who carried a bottle of rubbing alcohol and by the seventh inning he had drunk it all.”

“The best possible thing in baseball is winning the World Series. The second best thing is losing the World Series.”

“No matter how good you are, you’re going to lose one-third of your games. No matter how bad you are, you’re going to win one-third of your games. It’s the other third that makes the difference.”


----------



## SuperMatt

Watch the video with your sound on...

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1347718251825016838/


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

P_X said:


> As a huge fan of Scandinavian crime dramas, this is spot on:




So it's modular, like their furniture.


----------



## JayMysteri0

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1348002846147555329/

"I'm calling the hospital" 

I don't recommend watching this while high tho
https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1347978611052040192/

Award winning editor in the making.


----------



## JayMysteri0

> TikTok Community Creates Pill Bottles to Help Parkinson's Sufferers
> 
> 
> Thanks to the TikTok community a pill bottle for those with shaky hands is in the process of being made widely available. The solution was created after Jimmy Choi who has Parkinson's pointed out the problem he had taking his medicine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nerdbot.com


----------



## Thomas Veil

lizkat said:


> ...“Say ‘Dodgers’ and people know you’re talking about baseball...



I don’t know, liz. I’m watching _Meet the Press_ right now...


----------



## JayMysteri0

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1348294298987622400/


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy




----------



## Yoused

lizkat said:


> Say ‘Dodgers’ and people know you’re talking about baseball



or southern cuisine


(I was looking at posts elsewhere by some of my Wisconsin friends where they talked about a game of tossing beanbags into a hole in a slanted board;  game with an odd name that made it sound like Beavis was the champion.)


----------



## JayMysteri0

This is here just to cheer me up
https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1349054602088484866/


----------



## JayMysteri0

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1349349786495967233/


----------



## SuperMatt

JayMysteri0 said:


> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1349349786495967233/



And then we all revert back to the primary school way as adults on zoom meetings because we’re so happy just to talk to another adult!


----------



## Yoused

this also happened to me that one time


----------



## JayMysteri0

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1349729650600144900/


----------



## Yoused




----------



## JayMysteri0

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1350182864218894337/

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1350255189438164993/


----------



## JayMysteri0

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1349933972688674816/


----------



## JayMysteri0

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1350620678018506756/


----------



## JayMysteri0

I have no idea where to put this, and I don't like starting a lot of threads.  So I'm putting this here because I  so much, even though it could be taken as political.

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1350595387141320707/


----------



## JayMysteri0

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1350890979130109952/


----------



## User.168

.


----------



## JayMysteri0

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1351576550513250308/


----------



## Yoused

Remember _The Terminal_ ?









						Man 'lived undetected in Chicago airport for three months'
					

A man was arrested at Chicago O'Hare Airport on January 16, 2021, after reportedly living there undetected for three months, due to fear of Covid-19




					www.cnn.com


----------



## User.168




----------



## Yoused

*Gwyneth Paltrow's vagina explodes*.​
Ok, it was not actually an event inside Gwyneth Paltrow, it was a Goop brand product marketed as "This Candle Smells like My Vagina". The woman won the candle in a quiz contest, and when she lit it, "_a 50cm-high flame leapt from the candle out of the glass jar. ... The candle exploded and emitted huge flames, with bits flying everywhere. I’ve never seen anything like it. The whole thing was ablaze and it was too hot to touch. There was an inferno in the room (they managed to get the explosion under control) It could have burned the place down ... It was scary at the time, but funny looking back that Gwyneth’s 'vagina' candle exploded in my living room._”


----------



## JayMysteri0

> Austrian village has had enough of our Fucking shenanigans
> 
> 
> Fucking, Austria is no more. Long live the village of Fugging.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> news.avclub.com


----------



## User.168

.


----------



## User.168

.


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy




----------



## JayMysteri0

From MR

https://forums.macrumors.com/thread...y-january-18-january-24.2280811/post-29534425




@DT ?!!


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy




----------



## SuperMatt

JayMysteri0 said:


> From MR
> 
> https://forums.macrumors.com/thread...y-january-18-january-24.2280811/post-29534425
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @DT ?!!



Louis DeJoy’s metaphorical car.









						The Postal Service Survived the Election. But It Was Crushed by Holiday Packages. (Published 2021)
					

‘Worst I’ve Ever Seen’: The Postal Service’s on-time performance plummeted in December, after it delivered a record number of mail-in ballots.



					www.nytimes.com


----------



## JayMysteri0

Normally I would post the Twitter video that has this, but it's disappeared, so I found an article about this...



> Cleaner left in floods of tears by incredible gesture after she lost her job
> 
> 
> A cleaner who had worked in the same building of flats for 20 years was handed a huge surprise by the residents who live there after she was put out of work during the coronavirus pandemic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.mirror.co.uk





> A heartwarming video has captured the moment residents in a block of flats surprise their cleaner with an incredible gift to thank her for her loyalty.
> 
> The clip explains that cleaner Rosa has worked in the same building in New York for 20 years, but was recently put out of work due to the pandemic and had been living at her sister's home with her family.
> 
> Despite the situation, Rosa still turned up to work every single day "with a giant smile on her face" and the residents of the building described her as "family".
> 
> The video says: "Everyone loves her. So, we decided to give back to the woman who gives so much to everyone. She has no idea. She's about to get the penthouse."
> 
> Rosa is taken up to the top floor apartment, which has just been remodelled, under the pretence that she is there to clean it ahead of the arrival of new tenants.
> 
> She's given a tour of the four bedroom, three bathroom property, and she swoons over the fantastic home, commentating: "I hope they like to cook because this is the perfect kitchen".
> 
> 
> They head out to the roof terrace where they take in the views of New York City's skyline before heading back inside, where she's told: "I know a lot of people in this building are a big fan of you and they love you very much.
> 
> "I know it's been a tough year for you and your family and there's probably been a lot of financial hardships. I think you made a real impact on the people here in the building and they just want to give something back to you."
> 
> Rosa is then told that the residents have clubbed together to rent her the penthouse for two years and "everything has been taken care of" so her family can move out of her sister's home and give her time to get back on her feet.
> 
> She's left in disbelief and immediately bursts into tears saying "this isn't real" as she presented with the keys and the contract to the home.




 

I know the last year or so has been ass, but the recognition of the goodness of others that brings out goodness in others has made it less ass.

Update:
https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1353112610288394240/


----------



## lizkat

This is way cool.  Geologist found an agate rock in Brazil that when opened looks like Cookie Monster.









						Geologist Finds Rare Formation Inside Rock That Looks Exactly Like Cookie Monster on Sesame Street - LOOK
					

Geologists have found a rare formation inside a rock that looks just like the Cookie Monster character from Sesame Street.




					www.goodnewsnetwork.org


----------



## JayMysteri0

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1353382129095372802/


----------



## fooferdoggie

JayMysteri0 said:


> man thats gotta leave a mark. On both. he was really going no breaking involved?


----------



## fooferdoggie

been showing pics of the tram here is a video fro ma year ago.


----------



## JayMysteri0

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1353720028516986882/



Spoiler: Unnecessary political reference



If this happened in Florida, I'm betting a certain congress person would want a look at her genitals.


----------



## JayMysteri0

Hope you laugh.   That's what this thread is for, to make you smile.
https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1353459077196615681/
A giggle would be awesome.


----------



## JayMysteri0

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1353177392123142150/


----------



## Yoused

fooferdoggie said:


> been showing pics of the tram here is a video fro ma year ago.



I worked in Records up there for about a month when I was 16 (decades before the tram), but they let me go because I was not doing enough stuff through the night. It was cool: they had a row of open vacuum tubes, and we would put a chart in a carrier, let it go into the right tube and listen to it ping on the sides as it got sucked away to its destination. These days I imagine it is all computerized, which seems a tad depressing. Also, my dad died up there, but we were in New Mexico at the time and did not find out for almost a week.


----------



## SuperMatt

She’s done it again:

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1353398409038680065/


----------



## DT




----------



## Chew Toy McCoy




----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

For those who may need a reference here's the original.


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy




----------



## JayMysteri0

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1355486669403615237/


----------



## JayMysteri0

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1355441370639593473/


----------



## Yoused




----------



## JayMysteri0

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1354175437350563844/


----------



## JayMysteri0

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1355910883113840648/


----------



## DT

My ongoing **DERP** contributions will be actual text messages between me and the wife (sometimes with bonus bad voice transcription - and no context) ...


----------



## JayMysteri0

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1356290811349110784/


----------



## Yoused




----------



## Yoused

experience the fear









						Scientists have taught spinach to send emails
					

It sounds too weird to be true, but engineers at MIT have developed nanotechnology which can be embedded in plants.




					www.euronews.com


----------



## lizkat

experience a delightful photographic *trompe l'oeil*

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1357021399899136003/


----------



## JayMysteri0

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1357379138823233537/
"I can explain ALL of this officer."


----------



## JayMysteri0

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1357058740881620998/


----------



## SuperMatt

JayMysteri0 said:


> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1357379138823233537/
> "I can explain ALL of this officer."



Wait, they were able to transport this via the waterways? On a boat? But then... what did they “build a wall” for again?


----------



## lizkat

SuperMatt said:


> Wait, they were able to transport this via the waterways? On a boat? But then... what did they “build a wall” for again?




Keeping the amateurs out of the way?


----------



## JayMysteri0

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1357261872609828869/


----------



## SuperMatt

JayMysteri0 said:


> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1357261872609828869/



If this were to be qualified as a type of artwork, might I suggest mixed-meme-ia?


----------



## fooferdoggie

so funny


----------



## JayMysteri0

When you compared the large boulder to the size of a large boulder, were you sure you were using an actual large boulder for comparison?

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1357729762823835654/



https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1357730440002621441/



Now I'm wondering how super specific they must be in the police reports.

"The body was cold & very still like a dead body."


----------



## JayMysteri0

Uh, I confess I didn't expect that

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1357714481346969609/


----------



## Yoused

JayMysteri0 said:


> Now I'm wondering how super specific they must be in the police reports.



Now, if it was a large boulder the size of Boulder, that would be ambiguous because you would be able to tell whether they meant Boulder or Boulder County, which is considerably larger than Boulder. Although, they could have meant Boulder Utah, which is somewhat closer to Montezuma county and quite a bit smaller than Boulder.


----------



## JayMysteri0

Spoiler: Possibly NSFW warning



https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1358300188440358912/


----------



## Yoused

Wallet lost in Antarctica in '60s returned to California man
					

SAN DIEGO (AP) — Paul Grisham’s wallet was missing for so long at the bottom of the world he forgot all about it...




					apnews.com
				




*The wallet contained his Navy ID card, driver license, a pocket reference card on what to do during atomic, biological and chemical attack, a beer ration punch card, a tax withholding statement and receipts for money orders sent to his wife.*​
_Hey, goddammit, there was fifty bucks in there! Where's my fifty bucks?_


----------



## JayMysteri0

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1358823145793323008/


----------



## fooferdoggie

so true


----------



## User.45

Stole it from MR. Sssssso good!


----------



## JayMysteri0

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1358954484362321924/


----------



## JayMysteri0

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1359481069007998976/


----------



## JayMysteri0

Memories...
https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1359502035503226888/


----------



## JayMysteri0

Just sayin'


----------



## JayMysteri0

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1360311067587575822/


----------



## User.45

JayMysteri0 said:


> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1360311067587575822/



Pig slaughter...
An Eastern European thing...and a gateway to vegetarianism...


----------



## SuperMatt




----------



## JayMysteri0

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1360008330828148737/


----------



## JayMysteri0

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1360381519328591873/


----------



## JayMysteri0

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1360786602746925057/


----------



## JayMysteri0

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1360792920236978176/

I've been digging "You rock my world" lately.


----------



## DT

OMFG ...


----------



## JayMysteri0

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1361539034393247744/


----------



## JayMysteri0

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1361715382826983433/


----------



## JayMysteri0

Ummm...
https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1361722320402980866/


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy




----------



## JayMysteri0

Life is EVENTUALLY funny that way
https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1362909571363258368/

The band got auto "DMCA'd" for playing their OWN music, so Twitch could avoid being sued.


----------



## JayMysteri0

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1363174817462054912/


----------



## JayMysteri0

No words, just     
https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1363253631626080256/

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1363234750626955265/


----------



## Yoused




----------



## JayMysteri0

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1363362352792358912/


----------



## fooferdoggie

JayMysteri0 said:


> No words, just
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1363253631626080256/
> 
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1363234750626955265/



that should not happen there was something really wrong that should have been caught.


----------



## fooferdoggie

Alaska Woman Attacked By Bear While Using Outhouse​








						Alaska Woman Attacked By Bear While Using Outhouse
					

“I got out there and sat down on the toilet and immediately something bit my butt right as I sat down,” Shannon Stevens told reporters.




					www.huffpost.com
				



ANCHORAGE, Alaska (AP) — An Alaska woman had the scare of a lifetime when using an outhouse in the backcountry and she was attacked by a bear, from below.
“I got out there and sat down on the toilet and immediately something bit my butt right as I sat down,” Shannon Stevens told The Associated Press on Thursday. “I jumped up and I screamed when it happened.”
Stevens, her brother Erik and his girlfriend had taken snowmobiles into the wilderness Feb. 13 to stay at his yurt, located about 20 miles northwest of Haines, in southeast Alaska.

Her brother heard the screaming and went out to the outhouse, about 150 feet (45.72 meters) away from the yurt. There, he found Shannon tending to her wound. They at first thought she had been bitten by a squirrel or a mink, or something small.
Erik brought his headlamp with him to see what it was.
“I opened the toilet seat and there’s just a bear face just right there at the level of the toilet seat, just looking right back up through the hole, right at me,” he said.


----------



## JayMysteri0

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1363915443078103055/


----------



## JayMysteri0

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1363867586719588355/


----------



## JayMysteri0

Wha?!  This is a thing?
https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1364340520940568576/


----------



## Yoused




----------



## JayMysteri0

Uh, wha?    
https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1364608240860884994/


----------



## shadow puppet

I would love a chance to whack one of these Ted Cruz went to Mexico pinatas.


----------



## JayMysteri0

Spoiler: Real Canada Problems



https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1364641162699546630/


Warning NSFW


----------



## JayMysteri0

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1365034370814382083/


----------



## JayMysteri0

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1365047444405448707/


----------



## JayMysteri0

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1365356369541431297/ 

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1365378104789594114/


----------



## JayMysteri0

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1365721805701476362/


----------



## JayMysteri0

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1365734951946174470/


----------



## User.45

JayMysteri0 said:


> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1365734951946174470/



My sister's a lucid dreamer. She used to sleep 14-18 hours on some weekend days. I prefer to sleep 6 and do this shit awake


----------



## DT

JayMysteri0 said:


> Spoiler: Real Canada Problems
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1364641162699546630/
> 
> 
> Warning NSFW




That's it, we are definitely moving to Canada ...


----------



## SuperMatt

*Chicken Kills Man










						Cockfighting rooster kills owner with knife | Boing Boing
					

A rooster fitted with a knife for a cockfight turned on his owner and killed him while trying to escape, reports the Express News Service in Hyderabad. Police said the animal was being readied to t…




					boingboing.net
				



*


----------



## fooferdoggie

SuperMatt said:


> *Chicken Kills Man
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cockfighting rooster kills owner with knife | Boing Boing
> 
> 
> A rooster fitted with a knife for a cockfight turned on his owner and killed him while trying to escape, reports the Express News Service in Hyderabad. Police said the animal was being readied to t…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boingboing.net
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



about time a chicken won.


----------



## fooferdoggie

I guess I ride too much in my work pants. I have three pair and they are all worn but this is the worst. not even two years old. thinking about it these pants have about 2000 miles on them or 60 hours of riding.


----------



## SuperMatt

For those who make others cry and drink their tears, better look out…









						Yi-Fei Chen designs a gun for firing her tears
					

After an altercation with a tutor, Design Academy Eindhoven graduate Yi-Fei Chen created this visual metaphor to show her struggle with speaking her mind.




					www.dezeen.com


----------



## JayMysteri0

fooferdoggie said:


> I guess I ride too much in my work pants. I have three pair and they are all worn but this is the worst. not even two years old. thinking about it these pants have about 2000 miles on them or 60 hours of riding.
> View attachment 3775



I assume the pants are resting on a table or something, but that hand placement...


----------



## Yoused

fooferdoggie said:


> I guess I ride too much in my work pants. I have three pair and they are all worn but this is the worst. not even two years old. thinking about it these pants have about 2000 miles on them or 60 hours of riding.
> View attachment 3775



Solution:






(Warning: these bikes tend to run $1500+ but your face will develop smile-creases)


----------



## fooferdoggie

JayMysteri0 said:


> I assume the pants are resting on a table or something, but that hand placement...



ya was not wearing them. so much for carheartt toughness.


----------



## fooferdoggie

Yoused said:


> Solution:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Warning: these bikes tend to run $1500+ but your face will develop smile-creases)



Used to have a long week bent it was good and bad. a real pain when you were not riding it and not practical for short rides.  then I got too sick to ride and it was a pain I could not ride part of my commute then take it on the bus like a regular bike. the I  found e bikes and that helped me to get back to riding now I ride a minimum 20 miles a day though I usually do 170 to 250 miles a week. we got a e tandem now too so my wife can come along. hell the bent was less 3700 or so for each e bike.


----------



## Yoused

fooferdoggie said:


> Used to have a long week bent it was good and bad.



The SWB bents are much more practical. The high-racer format looks scary, being so far off the ground, but the first time I tried one, I found it amazingly stable and easy to control. And, of course, they make those electric hubs that you could add on. The only issue is that you basically _have to_ use the cleated pedals, because the first time your leg goes into the wheel is the last time.

But as they say, _life is too short to run into stuff headfirst_.


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy




----------



## Thomas Veil

fooferdoggie said:


> I guess I ride too much in my work pants. I have three pair and they are all worn but this is the worst. not even two years old. thinking about it these pants have about 2000 miles on them or 60 hours of riding.
> View attachment 3775



It’s not the mileage, it’s the exhaust.


----------



## fooferdoggie

Thomas Veil said:


> It’s not the mileage, it’s the exhaust.



wrong spot. my son in law he takes the crotches out.


----------



## JayMysteri0

Ummm...



> CDC offers tips to survive zombie apocalypse … just in case
> 
> 
> As 2021 progresses amid a global pandemic, questions about a possible zombie apocalypse are swarming the internet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fox8.com


----------



## Yoused

JayMysteri0 said:


> Ummm...




That CDC page offering tips on surviving a zombie apocalypse is _really_ old. At least a decade, if not more.


----------



## JayMysteri0

Yoused said:


> That CDC page offering tips on surviving a zombie apocalypse is _really_ old. At least a decade, if not more.



Which proves how far thinking the CDC was BEFORE a certain administration came into power.

You have to admire that kind of preparation.


----------



## Thomas Veil

I didn't read it. Is their recommendation for _that_ kind of zombie the same as usual--shooting them in the head?


----------



## Yoused

Zombie Preparedness | CDC
					

Learn about the CDC Center for Preparedness and Response’s zombie preparedness messages and products.




					www.cdc.gov
				




*Wonder why zombies, zombie apocalypse, and zombie preparedness continue to live or walk dead on a CDC web site? As it turns out what first began as a tongue-in-cheek campaign to engage new audiences with preparedness messages has proven to be a very effective platform. We continue to reach and engage a wide variety of audiences on all hazards preparedness via “zombie preparedness”.

Zombie Preparedness Blog

Zombie Preparedness for Educators

Zombie Preparedness Poster


Zombie Preparedness Graphic Novel​*​


----------



## JayMysteri0

Uh, if I'm on Twitter or in PRSI...  Yes.


----------



## JayMysteri0

The video!


----------



## JayMysteri0

YES!
https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1368215959039844366/


----------



## SuperMatt

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1368963124422991875/


----------



## JayMysteri0

Uh....
https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1369705453802958853/
Wha?  

"You guys"???


----------



## JayMysteri0

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1369858121045315585/


----------



## JayMysteri0




----------



## JayMysteri0

Wait

What

The

F-?!!

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1370197863947509760/


----------



## SuperMatt

JayMysteri0 said:


> Wait
> 
> What
> 
> The
> 
> F-?!!
> 
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1370197863947509760/



Freedom? Freedom to be white, straight, and a fundamentalist Christian I guess. Otherwise, get in the cages with the Mexicans.


----------



## JayMysteri0

On a different note...
https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1370196461875572739/


----------



## JayMysteri0

Tip of the day:


----------



## JayMysteri0

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1370038757483757571/


----------



## JayMysteri0

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1370795068223807489/


----------



## JayMysteri0

One of my other passing interests is Japanese Pro wrestling.  Their light heavyweights can go, creating great chain sequences of action, like this

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1371033985468436482/

The match features two UK wrestlers who are some of the best in the world.


----------



## JayMysteri0

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1371121955189952516/

I know, right?


----------



## JayMysteri0

What?
https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1371022652677181440/


----------



## lizkat

So I didn't even know you could do this with a drone... very cool but definitely feels like "don't try this without permission" 

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1371113923026505732/


----------



## JayMysteri0

MUST see to hear & believe

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1371510636920836097/


----------



## JayMysteri0




----------



## JayMysteri0

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1372712675373948928/


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

JayMysteri0 said:


> Wait
> 
> What
> 
> The
> 
> F-?!!
> 
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1370197863947509760/




Why is it states that have the most economic problems focus on everything except that to the point of absurdity?


----------



## JayMysteri0

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1372591590519242754/

Yes.  The driver at the end is trying to hide his tears.


----------



## Yoused

Umm,


Spoiler: What?



*This Woman Thought She Had TB, But It Turned Out She Had A Condom In Her Lung*


----------



## JayMysteri0

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1373698826880614402/


----------



## JayMysteri0

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1373805124116615170/


----------



## Huntn

JayMysteri0 said:


> I am a very big fan of random stuff, that just does NOT fit in any given thread already established.  So I thought I'd like to see a thread, just for stuff that doesn't need it's very own thread to present in.
> 
> 1.  This can't end well...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or don't confuse the gas pedal with other pedal.
> 
> P.S.  Real men can drive stick.  Just sayin'  <-- And get your minds out of the gutter, you know what that means!



As a long time stick driver, I’m confused how this happened. There is a clutch...


----------



## Yoused

Huntn said:


> As a long time stick driver, I’m confused how this happened. There is a clutch...



I will tell you exactly what happened. See, I drove stick for years, and when I came on a red light, I would put it in "W" and drop the clutch (it was a 5-speed, the W stood for "wait"; if it was a 3-speed, I would put it in "H", for "hold on", though one guy told me is was not a W but an "M", for "Mexican Overdrive", for going down hills). When you sit like that, it means you have to make 3 moves to get going again, which is extra time to assess the situation, in case someone missed the opposite red or is turning on a stale yellow, and it saves wear on the throw-out bearing.

The person in the video was doing a thing called "riding the clutch" in first, a strategy intended for jumping starts. A bad, meth-head way to drive. When they saw a green light, their brain said, "now! go!", they dropped the clutch and jumped into the Jeep. Went the situation went all wrong, the driver went into a panic and drove harder, because, _dammit, that light is green, why are we not going???_


----------



## Huntn

Yoused said:


> I will tell you exactly what happened. See, I drove stick for years, and when I came on a red light, I would put it in "W" and drop the clutch (it was a 5-speed, the W stood for "wait"; if it was a 3-speed, I would put it in "H", for "hold on", though one guy told me is was not a W but an "M", for "Mexican Overdrive", for going down hills). When you sit like that, it means you have to make 3 moves to get going again, which is extra time to assess the situation, in case someone missed the opposite red or is turning on a stale yellow, and it saves wear on the throw-out bearing.
> 
> The person in the video was doing a thing called "riding the clutch" in first, a strategy intended for jumping starts. A bad, meth-head way to drive. When they saw a green light, their brain said, "now! go!", they dropped the clutch and jumped into the Jeep. Went the situation went all wrong, the driver went into a panic and drove harder, because, _dammit, that light is green, why are we not going???_



Maybe. Regardless of manual or automatic, if you are not paying attention and step on the gas just because the light turned green, yet no one is moving, you are going to run into the person in front of you if they aren't moving.


----------



## JayMysteri0

Wait.  What?!  This is supposed to be fake!    Super Kicked an eyeball out?!!  
https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1374478713539100675/


----------



## JayMysteri0

I'm late to this, but...


----------



## JayMysteri0

2020 - Firenadoes

2021 -



> Space hurricane observed in the Earth’s upper atmosphere – Physics World
> 
> 
> A space plasma hurricane made of swirling plasma has been detected over the Earth’s polar ionosphere
> 
> 
> 
> physicsworld.com





> A space hurricane – complete with electron “rain” – has been detected in the Earth’s upper atmosphere for the first time, an international team of researchers has reported. With the requisite plasma and magnetic fields needed for such storms present in the atmospheres of planets across the universe, the researchers suggest that such phenomena should be commonplace.
> 
> The hurricanes with which we are more familiar form in the Earth’s lower atmosphere over warm bodies of water. As warm, moist air rises, it creates a pocket of low pressure near the ocean’s surface, which in turn sucks in the surrounding air, generating strong winds and creating clouds that lead eventually to heavy rainfall. As a result of the Coriolis effect, the inward rushing air is deflected on a circular path – forming the characteristic spiral shape of a tropical storm.
> 
> Hurricanes have also been spotted in the lower atmospheres of our neighbouring planets of Mars, Jupiter and Saturn, while similar phenomena – so-called “solar tornados” – have even been spotted churning the surface of the Sun. However, such swirling masses had never before been detected in the upper atmosphere of a planet.
> 
> The space hurricane in question was recorded above the North Pole, some several hundred kilometres up into the ionosphere, back in August 2014 by four satellites in the US Defense Meteorological Satellite Program. However, it was only revealed in the data by recent retrospective analysis led by researchers from China’s Shandong University.


----------



## JayMysteri0

.​*November 18, 2016  · 
The Quotes of Steven Wright:
1 - I'd kill for a Nobel Peace Prize.
2 - Borrow money from pessimists -- they don't expect it back.
3 - Half the people you know are below average.
4 - 99% of lawyers give the rest a bad name.
5 - 82.7% of all statistics are made up on the spot.
6 - A conscience is what hurts when all your other parts feel so good.
7 - A clear conscience is usually the sign of a bad memory.
8 - If you want the rainbow, you got to put up with the rain.
9 - All those who believe in psycho kinesis, raise my hand.
10 - The early bird may get the worm, but the second mouse gets the cheese.
11 - I almost had a psychic girlfriend, ..... But she left me before we met.
12 - OK, so what's the speed of dark?
13 - How do you tell when you're out of invisible ink?
14 - If everything seems to be going well, you have obviously overlooked something.
15 - Depression is merely anger without enthusiasm.
16 - When everything is coming your way, you're in the wrong lane.
17 - Ambition is a poor excuse for not having enough sense to be lazy.
18 - Hard work pays off in the future; laziness pays off now.
19 - I intend to live forever ... So far, so good.
20 - If Barbie is so popular, why do you have to buy her friends?
21 - Eagles may soar, but weasels don't get sucked into jet engines.
22 - What happens if you get scared half to death twice?
23 - My mechanic told me, "I couldn't repair your brakes, so I made your horn louder."
24 - Why do psychics have to ask you for your name
25 - If at first you don't succeed, destroy all evidence that you tried.
26 - A conclusion is the place where you got tired of thinking.
27 - Experience is something you don't get until just after you need it.
28 - The hardness of the butter is proportional to the softness of the bread.
29 - To steal ideas from one person is plagiarism; to steal from many is research.
30 - The problem with the gene pool is that there is no lifeguard.
31 - The sooner you fall behind, the more time you'll have to catch up.
32 - The colder the x-ray table, the more of your body is required to be on it.
33 - Everyone has a photographic memory; some just don't have film.
34 - If at first you don't succeed, skydiving is not for you.
35 - If your car could travel at the speed of light, would your headlights work?*


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy




----------



## JayMysteri0

I apologize in advance for this, but this is going to be a thing all ( 3/28/21 ) day for me.

From the people who believe there is a mysterious cabal that wants all to wear masks, they bring you this for SOME person's safety


----------



## JayMysteri0

One more.  "Writer's humor" as the person on Facebook called it.


----------



## JayMysteri0




----------



## Yoused

JayMysteri0 said:


> The Quotes of Steven Wright ...



*36. I was sad, for I had no shoes, until I met a man with no feet – so I said “Can I have your shoes?”*


----------



## JayMysteri0

Yes, I am immature.


----------



## Yoused

I remember some fifteen years ago, office had Entourage, Word, Xcel & Powerpoint, and the letters had little front-echoes, so we thought it looked like it said "Eeww, XP" (XP was the version of broken-Windows that was current at the time).


----------



## lizkat

JayMysteri0 said:


> 23 - My mechanic told me, "I couldn't repair your brakes, so I made your horn louder."




I think I know that guy.   He's how I later sought and found a competent shade-tree mechanic.... after narrowly missing a fatal encounter with a bus when his idiotic predecessor had failed to bleed the brake line in wrapping up his work, and I had sailed into rush hour traffic on First Avenue in NYC --with no brakes whatsoever at the stop sign,  and a receipt for brake work sitting on the passenger seat next to my handbag. Would have made a great tabloid tragedy piece on Page One, eh?      

File under random arrogance --  after I made a U turn in front of the bus and a whole lot of fortunately wide-awake drivers of other vehicles, and headed back into the repair garage, using the emergency brake to quit forward motion,  demanding to see the boss and telling him what happened: 

"I will personally  bleed the brake line for you, ma'am, and *there will be no charge *for the adjustment."​
File under I was not born yesterday:  

"There are witnesses to what happened, not least a NYC transit bus driver, so you will credit me the entire bill I just paid."​​​


JayMysteri0 said:


> 35 - If your car could travel at the speed of light, would your headlights work?




No clue there,  but the query fetches up another of my car tales:   my alternator croaked on the way down the last of the big hills around here as I came upstate one night in the wee hours of a Saturday morning.   So my headlights were running on a discharging battery while I finished the trip (no choice but to try that, since the failiure happened out in some major boondocks).

What I did discover is that it's really weird to turn onto a state highway in such a condition.  As any cars coming up behind get closer, they eventually decide to pass because you are slowing down, and why is that?  Because the shadow of your own damn car in their full-on headlights increasingly obscures your path ahead before they swing out in exasperation and go around you as you slow to a crawl.  Yeah. 

Fortunately traffic was extremely sparse and that stretch of state road was only about five miles before turnoff to county roads again, and by some great good fortune the moon was nearly full and the sky clear...   so I finally cut the headlights and did the last ten miles of backroads by moonlight, saving whatever was left on the batt for reversion to pale headlights in case I encountered oncoming traffic or needed to impress a deer or cow in the road with more than my parking lights.


----------



## JayMysteri0

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1376560562969186304/


----------



## JayMysteri0

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1376545517795086336/



I have so much sarcasm for this, and ALL of it inappropriate.


----------



## JayMysteri0

Someone was  mad

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1376980799275237378/


----------



## Yoused




----------



## JayMysteri0

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1379012843027189760/


----------



## JayMysteri0

What?  How?
https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1379331220295671809/


----------



## JayMysteri0

THIS is the kind of headlines we should get on Mondays to begin the week.



Spoiler: In case you don't like reading about strippers and things they may do



https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1379642395302694912/



Again I apologize if this offends.  I am immature and other reasons.  But this has me hyperventilating with laughter this morning. I already posted this once in the wrong thread.



Spoiler: You know someone in the department is asking about body cameras



https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1379699300503064580/



As someone points out later in the thread, this was all done while maintaining social distancing, so at least someone in Florida still is.

I will commend Florida police for somehow managing NOT "to be in fear for their lives" and killing the woman.

So big thumbs up for that, and providing that headline I NEVER thought I would ever read.

Ohhhh, the trial...



Spoiler: The tears... :ROFLMAO: 



https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1379749991959379970/



_The reason for the Amy Poehler reference, is because this is what has led to her trending on Twitter this morning, and curiously NOT why she was arrested.  Which is all I needed to see.  Sometimes you have to appreciate those who write copy headlines._


----------



## JayMysteri0

Thankfully there's video
https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1379851166440382470/


----------



## JayMysteri0




----------



## JayMysteri0




----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

I, for one, am shocked at how these "youts" (time period appropriate reference) pretty much nailed this track they have no personal connection to.


----------



## JayMysteri0

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1380198608595640323/


----------



## JayMysteri0

Why in some endeavors you may want to hire a professional 

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1380920583559516160/


----------



## JayMysteri0

Wait.  What?

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1381303029375336456/

Die from squats, during a covid lockdown?

What?


----------



## Thomas Veil

Reminds me of those occasional news stories you see about assholes who kill their kids by making them exercise strenuously as punishment.


----------



## JayMysteri0

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1381308585079111688/


----------



## JayMysteri0

Wait.  What?!



> NC High School Basketball Coach Killed Trying to Rob Notorious Mexican Drug Cartel
> 
> 
> *My great grandfather Ferguson Rotimi Jebediah Crockett once took me on his knee and told me about life.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.theroot.com


----------



## lizkat

Could file under TMI   -  in the asking, and at least this part of the telling!


----------



## Yoused




----------



## JayMysteri0

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1383641235173232643/


----------



## fooferdoggie




----------



## Yoused

there is a time you should fell a tree



Spoiler: it is not springtime











(and put your mask on)


----------



## JayMysteri0




----------



## Yoused

I was just watching Jack Parr on an old Cavett rerun, and that guy is quite good. They discussed his reason for walking off the set on live TV, because the network would not let him tell a joke on TV because it was obscene. It is a tad edgy, but quite hilarious. It copied it from another site and cut out the part that explains it.


Spoiler: Parr's Controversial Joke



*An English lady, while visiting Switzerland, was looking for a room, and she asked the schoolmaster if he could recommend any to her. He took her to see several rooms, and when everything was settled, the lady returned to her home to make the final preparations to move.

When she arrived home, the thought suddenly occurred to her that she had not seen a WC around the place. So she immediately wrote a note to the schoolmaster asking him if there were a WC around. The schoolmaster was a very poor student of English, so he asked the parish priest if he could help in the matter. Together they tried to discover the meaning of “WC”, and the only solution they could come up with was “Wayside Chapel.” The schoolmaster then wrote to the English lady the following note:

Dear Madam:
I take great pleasure in informing you that the WC is situated nine miles from the house you occupy, in the center of a beautiful grove of pine trees surrounded by lovely grounds. It is capable of holding 229 people and it is open on Sunday and Thursday only. As there are a great number of people and they are expected during the summer months, I would suggest that you come early: although there is plenty of standing room as a rule. You will no doubt be glad to hear that a good number of people bring their lunch and make a day of it; while others who can afford to go by car arrive just in time. I would especially recommend that your ladyship go on Thursday when there is a musical accompaniment. It may interest you to know that my daughter was married in the WC and it was there that she met her husband. I can remember the rush there was for seats. There were ten people to a seat ordinarily occupied by one. It was wonderful to see the expression on their faces. The newest attraction is a bell donated by a wealthy resident of the district. It rings every time a person enters. A bazaar is to be held to provide plush seats for all the people, since they feel it is a long felt need. My wife is rather delicate, so she can’t attend regularly. I shall be delighted to reserve the best seat for you if you wish, where you will be seen by all. For the children, there is a special time and place so that they will not disturb the elders. Hoping to have been of service to you, I remain,
Sincerely,
The Schoolmaster*​



Did you understand it?


----------



## SuperMatt

Yoused said:


> I was just watching Jack Parr on an old Cavett rerun, and that guy is quite good. They discussed his reason for walking off the set on live TV, because the network would not let him tell a joke on TV because it was obscene. It is a tad edgy, but quite hilarious. It copied it from another site and cut out the part that explains it.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Parr's Controversial Joke
> 
> 
> 
> *An English lady, while visiting Switzerland, was looking for a room, and she asked the schoolmaster if he could recommend any to her. He took her to see several rooms, and when everything was settled, the lady returned to her home to make the final preparations to move.*​​*When she arrived home, the thought suddenly occurred to her that she had not seen a WC around the place. So she immediately wrote a note to the schoolmaster asking him if there were a WC around. The schoolmaster was a very poor student of English, so he asked the parish priest if he could help in the matter. Together they tried to discover the meaning of “WC”, and the only solution they could come up with was “Wayside Chapel.” The schoolmaster then wrote to the English lady the following note:*​​*Dear Madam:*​*I take great pleasure in informing you that the WC is situated nine miles from the house you occupy, in the center of a beautiful grove of pine trees surrounded by lovely grounds. It is capable of holding 229 people and it is open on Sunday and Thursday only. As there are a great number of people and they are expected during the summer months, I would suggest that you come early: although there is plenty of standing room as a rule. You will no doubt be glad to hear that a good number of people bring their lunch and make a day of it; while others who can afford to go by car arrive just in time. I would especially recommend that your ladyship go on Thursday when there is a musical accompaniment. It may interest you to know that my daughter was married in the WC and it was there that she met her husband. I can remember the rush there was for seats. There were ten people to a seat ordinarily occupied by one. It was wonderful to see the expression on their faces. The newest attraction is a bell donated by a wealthy resident of the district. It rings every time a person enters. A bazaar is to be held to provide plush seats for all the people, since they feel it is a long felt need. My wife is rather delicate, so she can’t attend regularly. I shall be delighted to reserve the best seat for you if you wish, where you will be seen by all. For the children, there is a special time and place so that they will not disturb the elders. Hoping to have been of service to you, I remain,*​*Sincerely,*​*The Schoolmaster*​
> 
> 
> 
> Did you understand it?



I visited England as a kid and remember WC written above the restrooms… great joke


----------



## JayMysteri0

No context will be provided





Just wonder why this is a thing.


----------



## JayMysteri0

I DON'T like this...



> Digital Underground rapper Shock G passes away
> 
> 
> Digital Underground co-founder Chopmaster J revealed that his crew member Shock G has passed away on Thursday (April 22).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.revolt.tv








R. I. P.


----------



## fooferdoggie

wacky post


----------



## JayMysteri0

You know those plastic shields everyone put up because of the pandemic?

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1385382927308050437/


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

JayMysteri0 said:


> Wait.  What?
> 
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1381303029375336456/
> 
> Die from squats, during a covid lockdown?
> 
> What?




As soon as the police find out about this they'll make it part of the standard sobriety road test for black people.


----------



## Pumbaa

JayMysteri0 said:


> You know those plastic shields everyone put up because of the pandemic?



I say: Keep them! Even if we beat the pandemic!


----------



## JayMysteri0

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1385925033755824128/


----------



## JayMysteri0

What was the thinking involved here?

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1385921307372572674/


----------



## Yoused

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1386094350598172673/


----------



## JayMysteri0

Not sure how much more unexpectedly random you can get

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1386512168502403080/

Glenn Close doing "tha Butt"


----------



## Thomas Veil

I wish I could wake up in the morning and have my hair not look like a chicken that’s received an electric shock.


----------



## Thomas Veil

​I'm always amused by comparison pictures.

If you're not familiar with these two, one is a dastardly villain. The other is The Penguin.


----------



## JayMysteri0

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1386941860384550913/


----------



## JayMysteri0

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1387164236896477186/


----------



## JayMysteri0

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1387598230385569798/


----------



## JayMysteri0

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1388122604897177602/


----------



## SuperMatt

JayMysteri0 said:


> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1388122604897177602/



That reminds me of:

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1197685774126370816/


----------



## JayMysteri0

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1388585502702546947/


----------



## JayMysteri0

Uhhhhhh
https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1388527904343183365/


----------



## SuperMatt

JayMysteri0 said:


> Uhhhhhh
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1388527904343183365/



This is why we all want to buy instead of rent!


----------



## fooferdoggie

this was a accident it was on the floor in our bedroom and my squeeze bottle of antacids fell over and dribbled.


----------



## Yoused

fooferdoggie said:


> View attachment 4869
> this was a accident it was on the floor in our bedroom and my squeeze bottle of antacids fell over and dribbled.



Is that santorum?


----------



## Yoused

An 87-year-old woman in a nursing home got a bit of dinner lodged in her throat and was choking when another resident spun her around, put his arms around her and violently compressed her chest. On the third try, the offending morsel sailed out of her throat.

The man, who had never before employed this technique himself, was _the_ 96-year-old Dr Henry Heimlich.


----------



## Pumbaa

Yoused said:


> An 87-year-old woman in a nursing home got a bit of dinner lodged in her throat and was choking when another resident spun her around, put his arms around her and violently compressed her chest. On the third try, the offending morsel sailed out of her throat.
> 
> The man, who had never before employed this technique himself, was _the_ 96-year-old Dr Henry Heimlich.



His memory probably wasn’t what it used to be, or he lied about an incident 16 years earlier.

In either case - good work old man, and rest in peace.


----------



## Yoused

Pumbaa said:


> rest in peace



that seems a tad premature


----------



## Pumbaa

Yoused said:


> that seems a tad premature



How so? Wikipedia says he passed away December 17, 2016 (aged 96) and your linked article is from May 26, 2016. Did I look up the wrong guy?


----------



## Yoused

Yeah, ok, I guess I failed to look closely at that story.


----------



## Pumbaa

Yoused said:


> Yeah, ok, I guess I failed to look closely at that story.



Still a good story!


----------



## SuperMatt

I don’t know why this exists.



			Freaky Franks : - TheSneeze.com - Like a funny li'l orgasm for your head.


----------



## User.45

SuperMatt said:


> I don’t know why this exists.
> 
> 
> 
> Freaky Franks : - TheSneeze.com - Like a funny li'l orgasm for your head.



Reminds me of the old internet... Sadly nostalgic.


----------



## Yoused

Kind of reminds me of the Last Page of the Internet. Sadly, the original seems to be long gone and the ones that do exist just plain suck.


----------



## SuperMatt

More computer nostalgia…





__





						Macpaint.org: Historical Gallery and Archive
					

Macpaint.org is devoted to the history and current usage of Macpaint software. Historical and contemporary gallery of Macpaint art



					www.macpaint.org


----------



## SuperMatt

I did NOT know that Stacey Abrams (of Georgia political fame) wrote sexy romance novels.....









						Publisher to Reissue Stacey Abrams’s First Three Romance Novels (Published 2021)
					

Berkley plans to offer “Rules of Engagement,” “The Art of Desire” and “Power of Persuasion” in 2022.




					www.nytimes.com


----------



## JayMysteri0

In some places, this would be discussed early on as a "design issue"

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1390337620413194240/


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy




----------



## SuperMatt

Disneyland closed due to the pandemic? No need to tell your kids…


----------



## Runs For Fun

Because ‘Murica


----------



## JayMysteri0

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1390711086643650560/


----------



## JayMysteri0

This needs to be a thing now.

Whenever a place posts a sign that they can't get people, but offer to pay UP to $10 an hour or some such.






Give a REAL reason why no one shows


----------



## JayMysteri0

You thought you did tricks on a bike

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1391215005815693312/


----------



## JayMysteri0

Well, happy -
https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1390967166896279553/


----------



## JayMysteri0

Oh, and at least this is Texas, not Florida?    

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1391579206262300674/


----------



## Yoused

He must have gotten out of someone's tank after being put in there.



Spoiler: or


----------



## Yoused

if Gwyneth Paltrow was the CEO of Apple,



Spoiler: I mean, no


----------



## JayMysteri0

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1392220685251002368/


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

Every No. 1 song of the 1980s ranked from worst to best
					

Counting down the number-one songs on the Billboard Hot 100 during 1980s, from the mad bogus to the totally bodacious.




					www.cleveland.com


----------



## JayMysteri0

For absolutely no other reason, but to wipe the memories of sitting in line to get gas today

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1393191033425518595/


----------



## Thomas Veil

Yoused said:


> Kind of reminds me of the Last Page of the Internet. Sadly, the original seems to be long gone and the ones that do exist just plain suck.



Not to mention this classic piece of randomness.


----------



## Yoused

Is _that_ how you want to play? Are you _sure_?



Spoiler: you asked for it


----------



## Thomas Veil

Heh. I’ll see your mushrooms and raise you a psychedelic gummy from _Evil_.


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

I love that animals don't know or care that they are less than perfect.


----------



## Thomas Veil

That’s pretty much how I look when I try to dance.


----------



## Edd

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1395414557980516358/


----------



## User.45

Edd said:


> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1395414557980516358/



this is hilarious


----------



## JayMysteri0




----------



## User.45

Chew Toy McCoy said:


> I love that animals don't know or care that they are less than perfect.



It's probably a *Moog, but man, that basseline would have really thumped with the ARP2600:


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

P_X said:


> It's probably a mood, but man, that basseline would have really thumped with the ARP2600:




Come for the conversation. Stay for the vintage synth references.


----------



## Yoused

umm …


----------



## SuperMatt

Yoused said:


> umm …
> 
> View attachment 5321



Wait.. is this real?


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

Yoused said:


> umm …
> 
> View attachment 5321




That's the first picture I've seen of Tucker where he doesn't look like he just got bitch slapped.  I don't want to connect it to the news topic but.


----------



## Yoused

SuperMatt said:


> Wait.. is this real?



Apparently 


Spoiler: not faked













Chew Toy McCoy said:


> That's the first picture I've seen of Tucker where he doesn't look like he just got bitch slapped.



I believe the word for what you are seeing is "lust". Directed toward, well, we can only guess. The Space Needle, perhaps?


----------



## Thomas Veil

Yoused said:


> umm …
> 
> View attachment 5321



So did he go on a rant about how kissing chickens is a god-given American right and socialist liberals shouldn't be allowed to take that away from us?

Or did he express his support for the natural superiority of white meat?

 Dumb cluck...


Edit: Just saw your follow-up post. I think Carlson's finally found his forte hosting barnyard animals.


----------



## Yoused

Thomas Veil said:


> Dumb cluck...



Clucker Tarlson. You would be a fool to cluck on his lunks.


----------



## Yoused

this man is a fucking _artiste_


----------



## Yoused

I thought they were vegetarians,










						Missing Man Discovered Dead Inside Papier-Mache Stegosaurus Statue
					

Missing Man Discovered Dead Inside Papier-Mache Stegosaurus Statue




					www.iflscience.com
				





Foul play is _not_ suspected.


----------



## Thomas Veil

Nobody would dare to make up something that crazy as a TV plot. And yet there it is.


----------



## JayMysteri0

Seriously?


----------



## Yoused




----------



## JayMysteri0

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1398698877834784772/


----------



## tranceking26

Purin is so cute and so clever, the other videos are cool too.


----------



## lizkat

I missed this when it first went around.   Someone who knows I love matryoshka dolls mailed it to me.

​


----------



## Yoused

Spoiler: this will make your head hurt







I mean, the actors did a really good job with what was handed to them


----------



## JayMysteri0

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1399422323002810368/


----------



## JayMysteri0

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1399396729405857797/


----------



## JayMysteri0

And...

For you other Memorial Day consideration...

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1399463212844830720/






_The SPs really deserve a better gif, but none had good pics of the red cups_



> _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why Do Red Solo Cups Have 'Measuring Lines'?
> 
> 
> Rumor: The lines on red Solo party cups are designed for measuring servings of various kinds of alcohol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.snopes.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _


----------



## JayMysteri0

Things that don't age well

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1399428208731181058/


----------



## JayMysteri0

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1399510123869925377/


----------



## fooferdoggie




----------



## JayMysteri0

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1401010235251298309/


----------



## lizkat

JayMysteri0 said:


> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1401010235251298309/




My next stop would have been the morgue when Simone Biles had barely started that routine,  and she made all that followed look practically effortless.  Amazing strength and grace.


----------



## tranceking26

JayMysteri0 said:


>



WTF lol, maybe coz he flattened them?!


----------



## lizkat

Plane takes off from LA, heading to Tennessee, gets rerouted temporarily to New Mexico after a passenger tries to break into cockpit and then lies down in the aisle yelling "Stop the plane!"

Some flight attendants and passengers tied him up with some yellow cord (is this a standard equipment item now on airplanes?) and stuck him face down into a stretch of available seats while the plane diverted to Albuquerque to yeah "stop the plane"...  and deliver the hog-tied dude to the FBI.     Seems like if you don't want to fly from LA to Nashville, a good time to decide that might be prior to boarding?









						Delta Air Lines flight diverted to New Mexico after passenger tries to breach cockpit
					

An unruly passenger who tried breaking into the cockpit of a Delta Air Lines flight bound for Tennessee from California was subdued by cabin crew and fellow passengers as the plane was diverted to New Mexico, officials said.




					www.reuters.com


----------



## Yoused




----------



## lizkat

Does this count as random or just extremely rare?   Cracked me right up.

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1401235742597300225/


----------



## SuperMatt

lizkat said:


> Does this count as random or just extremely rare?   Cracked me right up.
> 
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1401235742597300225/



Let’s go Nats!


----------



## Pumbaa

Speech recognition can be challenging. Go lactating pirateship!


__
		https://www.reddit.com/r/blackmagicfuckery/comments/nv8o3k


----------



## JayMysteri0

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1403027613610741766/


----------



## Yoused

Well, uh,



Spoiler: Space Fruit!


----------



## fooferdoggie

Salami
 yum.


----------



## JayMysteri0

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1404108468768944130/


----------



## JayMysteri0

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1403747669273612295/


----------



## Yoused

CBC tells us how to cook the perfect cicada

“_ Forget their looks. Ignore their beady little red eyes and set aside their glistening wings and jet-black shell. Just close your eyes and … "I think they're best when they're extra crispy," said Elise Harris of Woodbridge, Va., who's known in cooking circles as the Diva Chef._”


----------



## JayMysteri0

Important life lesson tip:  If you try to sucker punch someone, make sure they go down!

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1404269124528660484/


----------



## Yoused

The Q of E, a woman of style and grace, sinks her saber into this afternoon's cake




(the cake appears to read "the big lunch")

This is what happens when a woman no longer has a _man about the house_  We just hope they thoroughly cleaned the blood off the blade.


----------



## lizkat

Yoused said:


> The Q of E, a woman of style and grace, sinks her saber into this afternoon's cake
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (the cake appears to read "the big lunch")
> 
> This is what happens when a woman no longer has a _man about the house_  We just hope they thoroughly cleaned the blood off the blade.




Great photo...    heh, of the three women there, Camilla has had the best of it really...   she won't have a zillion years of ribbon-cuttings ahead of her, she's had plenty fun meanwhile,  she loves being married to Charles and doesn't give a rat's behind about what anyone thinks of what has gone before,  and the Queen looks back on endless duties performed without complaint, and  can only be faulted for bad parenting if anything,  I suppose, considering the antics of some of her mostly dreadful children. 

But as for Kate....   "poor dear".   The monarchy seems viewed less and less favorably regarding its purposes,  and  William seems to be turning out to be one of those guys who comes off practically fossilized before even reaching middle age...  and looking forward only to a plausbily long wait for the crown, the same as Charles has done.  I mean Charles has waited so long that it doesn't seem likely he'd abdicate before taking his turn, and the longevity of Elizabeth and Philip must give ol' William pause...

The combination of modern medicine, emphasis on good nutrition and exercise (plus the princes and princesses of the British Isles and Europe apparently haven given up trying to knock each other off for the English crown)  all boil down to the fact that any heir apparent to the throne now and in future likely has a long, long wait ahead, all for a stifling and constitutionally limited ruling opportunity.

So what do we think is going through Kate's mind as she smiles while her grandmother-in-law cuts that cake?

_Is this all there is?  What was I thinking?_​​or​​_Isn't this heavenly fun!  I could do this forever!_​


----------



## SuperMatt

1983 Special Effects:


----------



## SuperMatt

__
		https://www.reddit.com/r/IdiotsFightingThings/comments/o0l18y


----------



## thekev

Yoused said:


> CBC tells us how to cook the perfect cicada
> 
> “_ Forget their looks. Ignore their beady little red eyes and set aside their glistening wings and jet-black shell. Just close your eyes and … "I think they're best when they're extra crispy," said Elise Harris of Woodbridge, Va., who's known in cooking circles as the Diva Chef._”




Just make sure it's fresh.


----------



## JayMysteri0

JayMysteri0 said:


> Important life lesson tip:  If you try to sucker punch someone, make sure they go down!
> 
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1404269124528660484/



https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1405534921133748242/
    

When you KNOW you've blown up on the internet.


----------



## SuperMatt

Some people “compensate” for certain issues with a big truck or sports car. But billionaires can truly OVERcompensate....


----------



## JayMysteri0

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1405561625461940230/


----------



## Yoused

JayMysteri0 said:


> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1405534921133748242/
> 
> 
> When you KNOW you've blown up on the internet.



Sorry, I saw the name at the top of that tweet and missed everything else.


----------



## JayMysteri0

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1405547712490229771/

I did NOT see that plot twist coming.


----------



## lizkat

Way too soon to burn my Indians hat...   this one ended up a 10-3 rout of the Orioles.

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1405322553082712066/​


----------



## Yoused




----------



## JayMysteri0

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1408790487553777678/

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1408790810775240708/


----------



## JayMysteri0

This thumbnail just makes me laugh





It's a thumbnail for a Youtube video titled, "Karen messed with the wrong royal guard"


----------



## DT

JayMysteri0 said:


> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1408790487553777678/
> 
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1408790810775240708/




That was __crazy__, and I understand the Tour organization is suing the dude who caused this.


----------



## Yoused

JayMysteri0 said:


> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1408790810775240708/



As to that last picture, of the broken bike, those CF frames they use on racing bicycles are strong and light and fail spectacularly under high stress loads.


----------



## Yoused

Wenatchee is where they grow all the apples – I am guessing they are exploding.


----------



## lizkat

Yoused said:


> Wenatchee is where they grow all the apples – I am guessing they are exploding.
> 
> View attachment 6340​




Heh, even at 110.4  apples might be practically turning to cider on the trees...


----------



## JayMysteri0

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1409691337025196038/


----------



## JayMysteri0




----------



## SuperMatt




----------



## Runs For Fun




----------



## JayMysteri0

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1412245668681326592/


----------



## MEJHarrison

JayMysteri0 said:


> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1412245668681326592/




That's super cool.  Kinda wish there there been walkways in the center perpendicular to the bridge extending over the water.  It would have given it much more of a knot look from above in my opinion.  But it's still really cool.


----------



## JayMysteri0




----------



## lizkat

lizkat said:


> Way too soon to burn my Indians hat... this one ended up a 10-3 rout of the Orioles.




Moving right along:  A dainty ballet move by a couple of Tampa Bay Ray guys (joined at both hip and toe!) occurred during what was first scored as a hit for Cleveland, but "for some reason" was later deemed an error, putting Cleveland in the books with the extra ignominy of having suffered a 7-inning no-hitter while being swept 8-1, 4-0 in its double-header engagement with the Rays the other night.

​
Still not burning my Indians hat though:  Cleveland manager Francona sent a couple videos up the chain to the powers that be at the MLB, complaining that Mercado's hit was indeed a righteous HIT and that the Rays' ballet move was no error, just the outcome of a couple of infielders' normal efforts to convert a ground ball hit to an out.

A reversal would not affect the score but might salve some Indians' morale, and also erase some other awkwardnesses: 

1)  there are some arcane rules in the MLB stat-keepers' books about when and how the dread "no-hitter" tag can officially be laid on a 7-inning game, and those critereria were not met in that game anyway,  and​​2) in the same game in an earlier inning, with the Rays at bat, a similar collision between infielders was *not* ruled an error, so the Rays' batter was awarded a hit. Hence Francona sending up videos of both plays with a big question mark.​
Yeah I know this belongs in some baseball thread, and yeah I'm replying to my own previous post in this thread instead, out of sheer laziness.  Clearly some moderation is required.   Ta!


----------



## JayMysteri0

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1415416797789106177/


----------



## SuperMatt

In another thread, I used the common term of "*color me* <insert adjective here>” - and I remember there was a “*Color me happy*” comic strip in the newspaper when I was a kid.

I decided to look it up, and that comic strip originated in the Buffalo Evening News (yes my hometown paper which I also delivered as a kid). I guess it became a nationwide (maybe worldwide?) phenomenon with “Color Me Happy” appearing on all sorts of products.

Pretty cool - I never realized the strip originated in my hometown... always assumed it was just a nationally syndicated strip from the beginning or something.









						My View: Color Me Happy when we reconnect
					

The popular single-panel cartoon was all about not letting life’s small joys pass you by. It celebrated something positive, no matter how small, every day.




					buffalonews.com


----------



## SuperMatt




----------



## JayMysteri0

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1416475282375127046/


----------



## Yoused




----------



## JayMysteri0

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1416459344342831112/

Terminators will not only end us, they will now teabag & dance on our bones.


----------



## Herdfan

SuperMatt said:


>




Apparently she lived.









						Moment smoking car drops out of the sky as a man drives
					

Dashcam footage posted to YouTube shows the moment a car flew through the air, leaving behind a plume of smoke, in Yuba City, California last Wednesday before landing upside down.




					www.dailymail.co.uk


----------



## lizkat

JayMysteri0 said:


> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1416459344342831112/
> 
> Terminators will not only end us, they will now teabag & dance on our bones.




Call me when they quit denting cans on the way into making up case lots.


----------



## JayMysteri0

lizkat said:


> Call me when they quit denting cans on the way into making up case lots.



How can you be sure it's me calling?


----------



## DT

My other vids in the link, hahaha, yes!


----------



## JayMysteri0

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1417477643289600000/


----------



## Yoused




----------



## JayMysteri0

Wait.  What?

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1417979761540861954/


----------



## JayMysteri0

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1418217518561251336/


----------



## SuperMatt




----------



## lizkat

SuperMatt said:


>




Oh yeah.  And Museum of Modern Art actually purchased that video art installation for their permanent collection.


----------



## fooferdoggie

Granddaughters first ride without training wheels and first crash and burn. went to the trek store 1/2 mile from her house and got her a balance bike. y daughter bought her a cheap huffy little girls bike but it was too hard for her to peddle granddaughter at 3.5 years old is less then 30 pounds and could nto do it so off to the trek store for a small bike it came with easy to remove training wheels. She had got the hang of balancing once she saw the neighbor kids doing it she was able to peddle right away and now her first ride.


----------



## JayMysteri0




----------



## JayMysteri0

Me:  When I find out people I knew / know in real life, didn't know who I was on Facebook when they took my friend request.




Then logs out of Facebook.

Mini rant over.

Except.  Tostitos thin & crispy chips + salsa = pointless


----------



## Yoused

JayMysteri0 said:


>



_Last_ Thursday? That is an exceptionally bad day to choose. They bulldozed Arthur Dent's house that day. That Gallifreyan person better have been bringing beer and peanuts.


----------



## JayMysteri0

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1419291696672739330/

When I had my bikes I loved riding.  I've had a difficult time meeting people, but when you go to a meet for bikes, it's so easy.  My experiences is that it's a community that just loves the variety of motorcycles & the love for the machines.

That's the community I often saw.


----------



## JayMysteri0

Where NOT to vacation perhaps

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1419352664962265092/


----------



## Pumbaa

JayMysteri0 said:


> Where NOT to vacation perhaps
> 
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1419352664962265092/



I love how they go inside and shut the door. Like that’s going to protect them…


----------



## JayMysteri0

If you were a pro wrestling fan, this would be your reaction to things so far this year

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1419146766587506692/

     






If you are not a pro wrestling fan, the short context is...

Imagine if Chris Evans beat Mike Tyson for a championship by biting his ear & sucker punching him after Robin Givens came in to give Tyson a low blow for the distraction.

And the fans RAGED at Chris Evans!    It's hilarious & so surreal.


----------



## JayMysteri0

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1419869450099167234/


----------



## Yoused

Pumbaa said:


> I love how they go inside and shut the door. Like that’s going to protect them…



Rocks do this thing where small pieces come off of them. Like, really fast. Bullet-fast. A door can help with that.


----------



## Pumbaa

Yoused said:


> Rocks do this thing where small pieces come off of them. Like, really fast. Bullet-fast. A door can help with that.



Sure, every little bit helps. I remember news reports from back when I was a kid, regarding an incident where a person driving his car died after a ricochet from a shooting range hit him in the temple area. The claim was that if he had been driving with his window up instead of down, the window would have absorbed enough energy to render the bullet harmless.

Still, I’d put some more distance and objects between me and those assaulting rocks rather than standing there looking out and recording through the door/window. Also almost poetic how one of the last big ones took out the bridge, by the way. Like something right out of a Hollywood production!


----------



## JayMysteri0

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1420115567881691136/


----------



## SuperMatt

Mr. T on David Letterman:


----------



## JayMysteri0

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1421365763152117763/


----------



## Yoused




----------



## Yoused




----------



## lizkat

Not every day you see how they make the sausage at the WaPo.  This must have been airmail-emailed from Kabul on deadline.


----------



## SuperMatt

Why are researchers from the NOAA on Inside Edition?


----------



## JayMysteri0

Wait for it...

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1422757196585062400/


----------



## Pumbaa

Meatball-scented candles from Ikea for our American friends.









						Ikea is releasing a candle that smells like their beloved Swedish meatballs
					

Ikea announced it is offering a candle that smells like the chain's iconic Swedish meatball dish as part of a contest.



					eu.usatoday.com


----------



## Yoused

One Ladybug's Surprise Appearance During A 59-Year-Old Man's Colonoscopy
					

One Ladybug's Surprise Appearance During A 59-Year-Old Man's Colonoscopy




					www.iflscience.com


----------



## JayMysteri0

WOW!    



Spoiler: Definitely NOT SAFE FOR WORK, if you find Megan Thee Stallion & WAP offensive



https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1422580119756054544/



If I hadn't seen it myself...


----------



## JayMysteri0

...And now, something completely work safe

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1423278365868400641/


----------



## lizkat

Telling it like it's been lately.... for fans of the Boston Red Sox:

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1423472404404318214/

From the related piece in the Globe:



> Red Sox  are 1-5 on their road trip down the standings and have dropped seven of nine overall. They lost two of three against the Tigers and now have four games over three days against the Blue Jays.






> That Cora had little choice but to pull starter Martín Pérez in the second inning left him plenty of time to stew about the state of his team. The Tigers scored five runs and struck out 31 times in the first two games of the series. But they had a home run, a double, and a triple in their first six plate appearances against Pérez.
> 
> Pérez pitched for the cycle — two singles, a double, a triple, and a homer — before he was taken out. Pérez was 7-4 with a 3.89 ERA in his first 17 starts, the Sox winning 11 of those games. He is 0-4 with an 8.53 ERA over five games since, with the Sox winning once.
> 
> Like the Sox as a group, you wonder if Pérez’s first three months of the season were an illusion. History suggests that’s the truth, at least for him. Pérez has a 5.06 ERA since 2017. This is who he is. That the Sox emerged from the trade deadline with both Pérez and Garrett Richards still in their rotation feels more and more like a defining moment.




Welp.  The Red Sox manager is not the only one gettin' down to truth-telling.    Boston Globe sportswriter Peter Abraham has been on the money lately as well.  From one of his earlier articles,  and w/ respect to the aforementioned pitcher Garrett Richards:



> Richards has a 7.36 earned run average in his last nine starts, with opponents hitting .342. Once Major League Baseball cracked down on pitchers using sticky substances, Richards’s ERA has climbed 39 percent and he has averaged 4⅓ innings.




Is there some song called _Boston, my Boston_? They could play it while fans burn their hats. The Red Sox were doing great there for awhile.


----------



## Yoused

There is a push to name a new government building in Edmonton AB the "Nathan Fillion Civilian Pavillion".









						Petition to Name Edmonton Building "Nathan Fillion Civilian Pavilion" Gets Backing from 'The Suicide Squad' Cast | Exclaim!
					

James Gunn's The Suicide Squad is days away from its theatrical release, and the film is getting a ton of Canadian attention thanks to an od...



					exclaim.ca
				




Of course, some decades back there was also a push to make the Washington state song _Louie, Louie_ – after that moment of sadness, I have learned to distrust these major movements.


----------



## MEJHarrison

I'm not surprised at the video.  It's a fun idea.  I'm surprised that the channel has nearly 3 YEARS of races on film.


----------



## Yoused

Duct Tape. Nothing beats Duct Tape.


----------



## JayMysteri0

This is NOT a movie

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1423916668116418560/

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1424021709326274561/


----------



## SuperMatt

JayMysteri0 said:


> This is NOT a movie
> 
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1423916668116418560/
> 
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1424021709326274561/



The climate change deniers have now switched to “it’s too late to do anything, plus it’s all China’s fault!”


----------



## MEJHarrison

Yoused said:


> Duct Tape. Nothing beats Duct Tape.




I couldn't get the Facebook link to work the other day, so I looked it up on Youtube.  I watched it there.

Now YouTube seems to think I want to see every video featuring a fat, black, bearded man.  Don't matter if they're on strike from Frito-Lay, won a big lottery, or whatever.  Apparently, if they're bearded, black and fat, I need to be watching their video.  I've had about 7 or 8 different videos suggested to me since I watched that on Friday.


----------



## SuperMatt

MEJHarrison said:


> I couldn't get the Facebook link to work the other day, so I looked it up on Youtube.  I watched it there.
> 
> Now YouTube seems to think I want to see every video featuring a fat, black, bearded man.  Don't matter if they're on strike from Frito-Lay, won a big lottery, or whatever.  Apparently, if they're bearded, black and fat, I need to be watching their video.  I've had about 7 or 8 different videos suggested to me since I watched that on Friday.



YouTube’s “algorithm” is racist…


----------



## MEJHarrison

SuperMatt said:


> YouTube’s “algorithm” is racist…




It sure is!


----------



## Yoused

I never go to YT expecting to get neat advice from them about what to watch. When I get to YT, the first thing I do is hit that search box for a particular thing. I never really notice their recommendations, and have mostly broken the click-chain habit that can end up consuming many lost hours in just a few minutes.

I guess I must be doing it wrong. I grew up in the wrong era.


----------



## JayMysteri0

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1424502259275206656/


----------



## Yoused

"He smelled really good."









						Phoenix-Like Bird Is Just A British Seagull That Fell Into Curry
					

What could be more British than a disgruntled seagull dripping in chicken tikka masala? The seagull was scavenging a waste tub of curry outside a food proc




					www.iflscience.com


----------



## SuperMatt

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1424494776712273923/

Another camera angle of @JayMysteri0 ’s ballgirl tackle...


----------



## JayMysteri0

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1424728812546191369/


----------



## lizkat

Yoused said:


> I never go to YT expecting to get neat advice from them about what to watch. When I get to YT, the first thing I do is hit that search box for a particular thing. I never really notice their recommendations, and have mostly broken the click-chain habit that can end up consuming many lost hours in just a few minutes.
> 
> I guess I must be doing it wrong. I grew up in the wrong era.




Me too on the search, watch and bail.   Otherwise I'd never finish all the books on my XR and back of the couch.


----------



## JayMysteri0

> For Friday The 13th, Say It With Us: Paraskevidekatriaphobia (We'll Teach You How)
> 
> 
> We can't help you with your fear of Friday the 13th. What we can do is tell you that your fear has a name: paraskevidekatriaphobia — and we can teach you how to say it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.npr.org


----------



## Herdfan

Yoused said:


> I never go to YT expecting to get neat advice from them about what to watch. When I get to YT, the first thing I do is hit that search box for a particular thing. I never really notice their recommendations, and have mostly broken the click-chain habit that can end up consuming many lost hours in just a few minutes.
> 
> I guess I must be doing it wrong. I grew up in the wrong era.



Same here.  Youtube is for videos on how to fix things or to watch a company's video about a product.  Go straight to the search bar and skip the rest.


----------



## JayMysteri0

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1425922930551177218/


----------



## JayMysteri0

3 Stooges skits today

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1426771528507555842/

Why things escalated?

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1426937687378857984/


----------



## JayMysteri0

Vibing

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1426958983122857987/


----------



## JayMysteri0




----------



## JayMysteri0

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1427598735438237718/


----------



## JayMysteri0




----------



## Yoused

_Your special effects are laaaaaaaamme_


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy




----------



## SuperMatt

What to do with all the TP you hoarded during the first weeks of the pandemic...


----------



## JayMysteri0




----------



## SuperMatt

Grimsby's man's Loch Ness Monster 'disappointment'
					

'We travelled 400 miles from Grimsby to see the Loch Ness monster and it didn't show up'




					www.grimsbytelegraph.co.uk
				




1-star review of Loch Ness from a guest who failed to see “Nessie” during their visit...


----------



## SuperMatt

Potato photo of the year? This is a thing?









						Check out these winning photos on Photocrowd
					

Browse all the winners in the contest ‘Potato Photographer of the Year 2021’. Enter free contests, read expert reviews and get inspired at Photocrowd – your new favourite photo community. (Contest in association with PotatoPOTY 2021) (Photo © william ropp)




					www.photocrowd.com


----------



## SuperMatt

Wut????


----------



## JayMysteri0




----------



## JayMysteri0

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1429201421266792453/


----------



## SuperMatt

Double dinosaur find:









						Scientists Discover Not 1, But 2 New Dinosaur Species In China
					

Scientists analyzing fossils from the country's northwest regions say two specimens were from previously unknown species.




					www.npr.org


----------



## lizkat

Seen on the net:  juvenile burrowing owl,  jes' checking how stuff works,  including owl necks.


----------



## Herdfan

lizkat said:


> Seen on the net:  juvenile burrowing owl,  jes' checking how stuff works,  including owl necks.
> 
> View attachment 8311




We have an owl close by.  I keep hearing him, but so far haven't been able to see him.


----------



## JayMysteri0

THAT'S hare core!


----------



## JayMysteri0




----------



## Member 216

JayMysteri0 said:


>



That was sure a different era.  Look at what Bill Wyman, Robert Plant, and Jimmy Page got up to.  Although one girl in particular has clearly stated recently that when she was 14 and bedding these guys in LA, she knew what she wanted and has no regrets to this day.  She is not the only one who feels that way.
Her parents should perhaps be investigated for neglectful supervision or some such thing. 

In a slightly different direction, it wasn't long ago that Pete Townshend was cleared of charges as he only had child sex abuse photos because he was researching traumas in his past.  Who really knows.

The Wyman situation even got more bizarre as his son married the mother of Mandy Smith, the girl that Wyman was with starting when she was about 14.  Keep it in the family.


----------



## JayMysteri0




----------



## MEJHarrison

Saw this the other day at Goodwill.  I guess some people like to stand out, and some don't. To their credit, I believe each had matching face masks.


----------



## lizkat

MEJHarrison said:


> Saw this the other day at Goodwill.  I guess some people like to stand out, and some don't. To their credit, I believe each had matching face masks.
> 
> View attachment 8376View attachment 8377




Great contrast!


----------



## MEJHarrison

Here's a completely random thing.  I was just thinking about people working and I realized:

On Monday Dick works.
On Monday Jane works.
On Monday Dick and Jane work.

When you're referring to single person, you use the plural "works".  When there's more than one person, you use the singular "work".


----------



## Renzatic

MEJHarrison said:


> When you're referring to single person, you use the plural "works".  When there's more than one person, you use the singular "work".




English be dum like dat sometime.


----------



## JayMysteri0

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1431005090605944840/


----------



## JayMysteri0

FINALLY!!

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1431270290407964674/


----------



## SuperMatt




----------



## JayMysteri0




----------



## JayMysteri0

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1432185045297602562/


----------



## JayMysteri0

Wait.  What?
https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1433429427665313792/

Why?

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1433432040074932231/

I LOVED Reno 911!


----------



## JayMysteri0




----------



## JayMysteri0

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1433780953625808900/

Peace.


----------



## DT

OMG, this is amazing!!


----------



## JayMysteri0

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1433602816728133645/


----------



## Yoused

In a hotel sub-brand that we had not tried before. Instead of filling the room with those hygiene condiments that people only use a fraction of and that result in a lot of garbage, some hotels are installing dispensers in the rooms. This one kind of startled me,


----------



## Yoused

JayMysteri0 said:


> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1433602816728133645/




"_There are some who call me ..... Tim_"


----------



## JayMysteri0

Whuh?  Whuh?  Whaaaa?

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1434386062596579328/

Why?


----------



## JayMysteri0

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1434283829838192645/


----------



## SuperMatt

Shitty New Yorker cartoon captions | Boing Boing
					

Sometimes, the rejected New Yorker cartoon submissions have their own draw (previously). Willy Staley and Matt Jordan understand that wholeheartedly, and they are done trying to win. For about a de…




					boingboing.net


----------



## SuperMatt




----------



## Huntn

JayMysteri0 said:


> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1434283829838192645/



Why?


----------



## JayMysteri0

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1434601822338043904/


----------



## Yoused

Huntn said:


> Why?



We drove up the "million dollar highway" that runs from Ouray to Silverton, with 3 passes above 10k'. The stretch south out of Ouray follows the east side of the alpine valleycanyon, and there are no guardrails, so you are on the outside edge of the road and you better freaking well make every turn, because a small mistake and you will be eating scree and boulders for the abbreviated rest of your life.

Then you get past the draw and you can breathe again. That is the appeal: holding your breath, waiting for your spectacular death, and then you can exhale again because the reaper did not want you today. You will be nose-to-nose with him again some day, but this time he lost big.


----------



## JayMysteri0

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1434293772775575559/

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1434710390336786432/


----------



## Herdfan

Yoused said:


> In a hotel sub-brand that we had not tried before. Instead of filling the room with those hygiene condiments that people only use a fraction of and that result in a lot of garbage, some hotels are installing dispensers in the rooms. This one kind of startled me,
> ​




Yeah one of the Hilton "hipster" brands has something similar in the showers.  I usually keep them and dump them in my shampoo bottle when I get home.  Not picky about what I wash my hair with.


----------



## JayMysteri0

D@MN bruh!  Remember where you are at!

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1434846952349437952/


----------



## SuperMatt

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1432276232901513217/


----------



## DT

Hahaha, this is down the street from us from a day ago, The Point / Porpoise Point, it's a corner where the intracoastal connects to the ocean, some people aren't prepared with quickly the water rises ...

The best thing:  the dudes front plate ...


----------



## DT

Oh yeah, so what happens is there's an outer sandbar where those guys are fishing, and the entrance from the road, and the area where the truck is taking a bath can be almost totally dried up at a low tide, or just several inches of shallow water.  So the tide comes in, cuts you off, but you could just wait it out.  I guess if you're there past 7pm it's some kind of fine[?]

Looks like it was an extra low, then extra high cycle, bad mix - that guy is going to need a lot of paper towels ...

Here's another angle:


----------



## MEJHarrison

DT said:


> Hahaha, this is down the street from us from a day ago, The Point / Porpoise Point, it's a corner where the intracoastal connects to the ocean, some people aren't prepared with quickly the water rises ...
> 
> The best thing:  the dudes front plate ...




I ran into a situation like that a few years back.  Some kids wanted to drive on the beach like the other people were doing.  So they took their BMW out there will all the trucks and jeeps.  Then of course when the tide started coming in, they found themselves stuck in the sand.  My brother grabbed a tow-strap from his jeep and got it all hooked up.  But they didn't want him to hook it up to their car.  They were afraid he'd ruin the bumper (not that he was hooking it directly to the bumper of course).  So with no other options, we wished them good luck and carried on with our day.  Not sure what ever happened to them.


----------



## DT

MEJHarrison said:


> I ran into a situation like that a few years back.  Some kids wanted to drive on the beach like the other people were doing.  So they took their BMW out there will all the trucks and jeeps.  Then of course when the tide started coming in, they found themselves stuck in the sand.  My brother grabbed a tow-strap from his jeep and got it all hooked up.  But they didn't want him to hook it up to their car.  They were afraid he'd ruin the bumper (not that he was hooking it directly to the bumper of course).  So with no other options, we wished them good luck and carried on with our day.  Not sure what ever happened to them.


----------



## Herdfan

There goes a $60K truck.


----------



## Herdfan

MEJHarrison said:


> I ran into a situation like that a few years back.  Some kids wanted to drive on the beach like the other people were doing.  So they took their BMW out there will all the trucks and jeeps.  Then of course when the tide started coming in, they found themselves stuck in the sand.  My brother grabbed a tow-strap from his jeep and got it all hooked up.  But they didn't want him to hook it up to their car.  They were afraid he'd ruin the bumper (not that he was hooking it directly to the bumper of course).  So with no other options, we wished them good luck and carried on with our day.  Not sure what ever happened to them.




BMW's have tow hooks in the tool kits.  Pop the cover off, screw it in and away you go.  Morons don't even know about their own car.

The one in the pic looks like an 80's era 7 Series, maybe a 5.  Kidney's don't look slanted enough to be a 6.


----------



## DT

I'm not even sure what happened, if it stalled - though it doesn't seem that deep - or just got stuck.  FWIW, that's about as deep as that will get.


----------



## JayMysteri0

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1435667399148249088/

Wow.


----------



## JayMysteri0

Ummmmmm... 
https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1435365117500149760/


----------



## Thomas Veil

No, duh.


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy




----------



## JayMysteri0




----------



## JayMysteri0

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1436302937806999557/


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy




----------



## JayMysteri0

There's something off kilter about someone trying to prove they are not dead, as they seem to chain smoke

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1436744598181851137/

To be handed your certificate saying you are dead though, is even more bizarre.

Followed by first thing to be done when certified 'not being dead', see a doctor...


----------



## Runs For Fun

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1436332957728485377/


----------



## JayMysteri0

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1436708643060207619/


----------



## lizkat

JayMysteri0 said:


> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1436708643060207619/




One of the funniest things I'll ever see in this already long life occurred when I was only five or so.  My dad had just painted dark green the X-crossed support planks on the white barn doors.   "Don't get your jacket on there now," he warned my 18-month old brother as they went in to do some barn chores:  "It's wet paint, the green part."   

"Greeeeen, I love green!"  the bro said, advancing to kiss one of the planks.


----------



## DT

DT said:


> Oh yeah, so what happens is there's an outer sandbar where those guys are fishing, and the entrance from the road, and the area where the truck is taking a bath can be almost totally dried up at a low tide, or just several inches of shallow water.  So the tide comes in, cuts you off, but you could just wait it out.  I guess if you're there past 7pm it's some kind of fine[?]
> 
> Looks like it was an extra low, then extra high cycle, bad mix - that guy is going to need a lot of paper towels ...





Hahaha, here's a video from the same area, a truck leaving (a little late ...) the same spot, hit the deep stuff at full escape velocity 

Doh!  Can't attach videos, probably excessive storage costs, let me see if I can link it (it's in next door).


----------



## Herdfan




----------



## fooferdoggie

got this for my wife and daughter.


----------



## JayMysteri0

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1437950172781166592/


----------



## JayMysteri0

For the randomness.

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1437645021860098051/
https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1437296588997550081/
https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1436566180412596234/
https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1436199492001304588/


----------



## shadow puppet

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1438572381958717514/


----------



## shadow puppet

The end of an era.  

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1438865725054017542/


----------



## DT




----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

The Mad Max Fury Road Doof Wagon guitar rig is up for grabs!
					

The Mad Max Fury Road Doof Wagon flamethrowing guitar rig is up for sale. I'd like to see any venue make you turn this one down!




					www.gearnews.com
				





The ultimate midlife crisis vehicle purchase is up for auction.


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

This could never get made today.


----------



## shadow puppet

Why?  Just why?

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1439679841427730432/


----------



## SuperMatt

shadow puppet said:


> Why?  Just why?
> 
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1439679841427730432/



Hahahahahahahaha that is awesome! That has to be a joke flag, right?


----------



## JayMysteri0




----------



## Yoused

Chew Toy McCoy said:


> The Mad Max Fury Road Doof Wagon guitar rig is up for grabs!
> 
> 
> The Mad Max Fury Road Doof Wagon flamethrowing guitar rig is up for sale. I'd like to see any venue make you turn this one down!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.gearnews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The ultimate midlife crisis vehicle purchase is up for auction.



The listing is, um,

* Conditions of Sale:
Expressions of Madness are invited to tender for this collection of vehicles from the Wasteland.
…

Express your madness now! Call Head of Lloyds Classic Car Auctions-Asia Pacific, Mr Frank Cheney. 
Australia: 0498 623 629 
International: +61 498 623 629 

Payment can be accepted in any currency, including cryptocurrencies as we outrun the end of civilisation. 

Nitrous, no-nonsense shipping can be arranged for anywhere in what’s left of the World. 

High octane offers close 7pm AEST on September 26th. In a world where there's barely one of anything, to show you have power, be the man who's got two of everything.*​


----------



## JayMysteri0

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1439744800627077122/


----------



## lizkat

Random stuff is great unless it gives the other guy a leg up.  Just ask the Yankees after their latest go around with Cleveland.   Some weekends just don't match expectations.



> If the Yankees don’t reach the postseason -- they opened the day one-half game out of the second wild card -- they will remember this series. They pounded Cleveland on Friday, 8-0, but were on the wrong end of 11-3 and and 11-1 beatings on Saturday and Sunday.




source: https://www.cleveland.com/tribe/202...-indians-pounds-yankees-gerrit-cole-11-1.html


----------



## MEJHarrison

Did some grocery shopping this afternoon and came across this.


----------



## JayMysteri0

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1440199110703783938/


----------



## JayMysteri0

...And this really needs to stop

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1440160585987989504/


----------



## SuperMatt




----------



## JayMysteri0

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/899074493351682048/


----------



## JayMysteri0

WHA?!!!!   

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1440265808135929858/


> Pilot, passengers jump to safety as skydiving planes collide - CNN
> 
> 
> A weekend midair collision over Wisconsin could have been much worse -- but the planes carried passengers for a parachute jump.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com








I did like this pic in the Twitter thread.




Completely unrelated, but how do you explain that?


----------



## JayMysteri0




----------



## JayMysteri0

NOT a movie
https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1441529194328981512/


----------



## lizkat

JayMysteri0 said:


> NOT a movie
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1441529194328981512/





The authorities let them do that?!   WTF.   Not all the wackos live in the northern hemisphere after all.   

They never heard of mechanical failure causing an otherwise well piloted aircraft to land in a very wrong place?


----------



## JayMysteri0

More "NOT a movie" from down under

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1441573919517982720/


----------



## Yoused

JayMysteri0 said:


> More "NOT a movie" from down under
> 
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1441573919517982720/



He was in _Darwin_, yet he somehow managed to fail to win some sort of, uh, award.


----------



## Yoused

View attachment 8904​


----------



## JayMysteri0

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1442834563496136708/


----------



## JayMysteri0

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1442883403704057863/
https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1442886582675988481/


----------



## JayMysteri0

THIS is creepy!
https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1442983130663583746/
https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1442983223575945218/


----------



## MEJHarrison

JayMysteri0 said:


> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1442834563496136708/




That's a really sobering video.  And it's not jut New York.  If we don't do something soon, we'll be senselessly lighting up abandoned subway stations all around the country.


----------



## fooferdoggie

talk about slow mail. I ordered this on the 23rd. you see hone it shipped. I reported it lost they said they would replace it. never got that one but I just got the lost one today.


----------



## JayMysteri0

Jump on board.

Don't act like some of you aren't going with us, if excessive profanity is a reason for going to hell.

I F'N see YOU!


----------



## JayMysteri0

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1443273907868475393/


----------



## JayMysteri0

Oh... M...






https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1442886331655462916/

Why you don't riff.


----------



## Pumbaa

JayMysteri0 said:


> Oh... M...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1442886331655462916/
> 
> Why you don't riff.



That just gotta be intentional. Just like most “What if Zelda was a girl?” posts…


----------



## JayMysteri0

Added to my own personal philosophy course...


----------



## Pumbaa

JayMysteri0 said:


> Added to my own personal philosophy course...



By that measure, Greta is clearly doing something _really_ worth doing. 

Memorized the quote for future use  Thanks.


----------



## Yoused

Are you old enough to recognize the sign? My HS English teacher (awesome guy) had


Spoiler: this picture on his wall



It was the back cover of an issue of _Life_ magazine


I searched for the issue and finally found and bought it. I had seen it for years in his classroom, but


Spoiler: never noticed before that



the people in the picture are all women. Not sure if the photographer meant anything by that.


----------



## User.45

JayMysteri0 said:


> Oh... M...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1442886331655462916/
> 
> Why you don't riff.



This is grade A trolling Love it!


----------



## MEJHarrison

Squirrel stashes 42 gallons of walnuts in a Chevrolet Avalanche
					

Chevrolet's versatile Avalanche can store at least 42 gallons of black walnuts, according to a North Dakota-based red squirrel hoarding food for winter.




					www.autoblog.com


----------



## Yoused

MEJHarrison said:


> Squirrel stashes 42 gallons of walnuts in a Chevrolet Avalanche
> 
> 
> Chevrolet's versatile Avalanche can store at least 42 gallons of black walnuts, according to a North Dakota-based red squirrel hoarding food for winter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.autoblog.com



You know, that is a good argument in favor of electric cars: if they are designed with zap potential in areas of critter access, this sort of thing will stop.


----------



## Yoused

On a quest to find himself,

*Beyhan Mutlu had been drinking with friends on Tuesday when he wandered into a forest in Bursa province. When he failed to return, his wife and friends alerted local authorities and a search party was sent out.

Mr Mutlu then stumbled across the search party and decided to join them ... But when members of the search party began calling out his name …*​


----------



## Pumbaa

Yoused said:


> On a quest to find himself,
> 
> *Beyhan Mutlu had been drinking with friends on Tuesday when he wandered into a forest in Bursa province. When he failed to return, his wife and friends alerted local authorities and a search party was sent out.*​​*Mr Mutlu then stumbled across the search party and decided to join them ... But when members of the search party began calling out his name …*​



https://www.bbc.com/news/world-europe-58746703 works better.


----------



## Yoused

fixed


----------



## JayMysteri0




----------



## JayMysteri0

Another reminder about the usefulness of punctuation


----------



## Pumbaa

JayMysteri0 said:


> Another reminder about the usefulness of punctuation



Just like our signs here that tell children at play to drive slow.


----------



## Pumbaa

Speaking of children… If you ever wonder why we’re messed up here, look no further than this compilation of sound effects from old cartoons featuring Bamse – The World's Strongest Bear.






And yes, the animated loops are authentic.

Edit: Hear how my new avatar sounds about 44 seconds into the clip.


----------



## JayMysteri0

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1443699189758713858/


----------



## fooferdoggie

I couldn't get a video but I saw a car with a thing slowly turning on the back. it was raining and I was riding and I was like what the hell. then I figured out its like a wind up key. that one was more like those flat ones on alarm clocks. but this is what I am talking about.


----------



## JayMysteri0

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1444746781049249793/


----------



## JayMysteri0

Don't even think about trying this at home, at work, in an empty field, on a bed of cotton, or even space.

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1444777069716688896/


----------



## JayMysteri0

Lastly, once again, ...props.
https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1444748302491267080/


----------



## JayMysteri0




----------



## DT




----------



## JayMysteri0

Wha?


----------



## JayMysteri0

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1446458102929256454/


----------



## JayMysteri0

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1446493867679883269/


----------



## JayMysteri0

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1446802688839127040/


----------



## Herdfan

fooferdoggie said:


> I couldn't get a video but I saw a car with a thing slowly turning on the back. it was raining and I was riding and I was like what the hell. then I figured out its like a wind up key. that one was more like those flat ones on alarm clocks. but this is what I am talking about.




Saw a pic of a Smart car painted in the Little Tykes colors.  Even had the label on it.

Really don't want to know what happens when one of those things gets hit by anything bigger than another Smart car.


----------



## JayMysteri0

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1447347786010202113/


----------



## Yoused

Herdfan said:


> Really don't want to know what happens when one of those things gets hit …




I hear, if you are it it at the time, it really smarts.


----------



## Yoused

She helped develop techniques for getting images onto film for animated features.









						Ruthie Tompson, Legend of Disney Animation, Dies at 111
					

Her first feature was 'Snow White and the Seven Dwarfs,' and she was one of the first women to be admitted into the Hollywood camera union.




					www.hollywoodreporter.com
				




sad when people die so young


----------



## JayMysteri0

- _Terry Prachett_


----------



## SuperMatt

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1447909932519415811/


----------



## JayMysteri0

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1448111597067460609/


----------



## JayMysteri0

"Why I wouldn't be allowed to be a parent."






> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1448070449754251266/


----------



## JayMysteri0

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1448277615324839939/


----------



## JayMysteri0

Wha?


----------



## JayMysteri0

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1448314409705693186/


----------



## Herdfan

JayMysteri0 said:


> "Why I wouldn't be allowed to be a parent."



Why I am no longer allowed at Costco:


----------



## JayMysteri0

I NEED this sign.






I want to hang it above a red button on a random wall with wires running down it to the floor in front of it.

Then watch how many push the button.


----------



## JayMysteri0

I dunno why it was done, but it was done...
https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1448440500147523584/


----------



## Runs For Fun

Hahaha this makes no sense.   
https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1448697768311132160/


----------



## SuperMatt

Runs For Fun said:


> Hahaha this makes no sense.
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1448697768311132160/



They had the SSNs right in the HTML? Wow. Great job by the governor displaying his total ignorance of how things work. Even people with very little knowledge know that anything in the HTML code can be viewed by everybody…


----------



## Runs For Fun

The replies on that tweet are hilarious.


----------



## JayMysteri0

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1448619603769364495/


----------



## DT

Runs For Fun said:


> The replies on that tweet are hilarious.











Hahahaha


----------



## MEJHarrison

SuperMatt said:


> They had the SSNs right in the HTML? Wow. Great job by the governor displaying his total ignorance of how things work. Even people with very little knowledge know that anything in the HTML code can be viewed by everybody…




Sure, that sounds bad.  But they DECODED the HTML!  That's a complicated 2-step process that involves first viewing the source code, then reading at it.  Do you realize how many tens of minutes it would take to master those skills?


----------



## SuperMatt

MEJHarrison said:


> Sure, that sounds bad.  But they DECODED the HTML!  That's a complicated 2-step process that involves first viewing the source code, then reading at it.  Do you realize how many tens of minutes it would take to master those skills?



I mean, the HTML file is just sitting on a server. It’s actually your browser that decodes it. It’s when you DON’T decode it that you see the information. If anything, the people viewing webpages instead of the HTML source code are the true hackers!


----------



## JayMysteri0

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1449071541619208201/


----------



## Yoused

tik tok, huh? You find any videos of people eating frozen honey?


----------



## JayMysteri0




----------



## JayMysteri0

I still love his Hell in a Cell matches.      
https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1449520926987636740/


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy




----------



## JayMysteri0




----------



## DT

This is amazing 









						Meet the Guy Who Spends Just $150 a Year to Eat All His Meals at Six Flags
					

Where others saw glorified carnival food, Dylan saw the world’s thriftiest food court




					melmagazine.com


----------



## Joe

DT said:


> This is amazing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meet the Guy Who Spends Just $150 a Year to Eat All His Meals at Six Flags
> 
> 
> Where others saw glorified carnival food, Dylan saw the world’s thriftiest food court
> 
> 
> 
> 
> melmagazine.com




That takes discipline. lol


----------



## DT

The thing that blows my mind is it winds up being super cheap for two meals a day!  Plus you get a year of park access and free parking.

I mean, if you only ate there 1/2 of the year, but both meals, and you ate an equivalent of $5 per meal, hahaha, that's $1825.00


----------



## Herdfan

DT said:


> This is amazing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meet the Guy Who Spends Just $150 a Year to Eat All His Meals at Six Flags
> 
> 
> Where others saw glorified carnival food, Dylan saw the world’s thriftiest food court
> 
> 
> 
> 
> melmagazine.com




Reminds me of the guy who kept exchanging his First Class ticket and ate in the First Class Lounge everyday for a year.


----------



## Edd

Don’t know if this has been posted but it makes me laugh and laugh. Subject is an IKEA employee.

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1384517698307121153/


----------



## Thomas Veil

I had the grandkids over the weekend (sleepover), and they reminded me of something...

Years back, the girls used have this baby doll that, if you squeezed its tummy, it would laugh. Now, not infrequently, such toys would be designed with the power switch buried in some difficult-to-reach place beneath the doll's clothing. Consequently the kids would usually just leave the toys on, since the toys remained inert when not played with. 

In most cases that was okay. But this one must have been simpatico with the lighting dimmers I put in the house. Every so often, after 11 or so on the way to bed, I'd slide the dimmer down to OFF, only to hear a child-like voice in the pitch black house behind me, a few seconds later, start to cackle............. 

Yes, I know that the doll was picking up some spurious frequency from the power switch, but I still wanted to chop that thing's head off and bury it.


----------



## shadow puppet

One of the cutest dog Halloween costumes I've ever seen.  Wish I'd thought of it.


----------



## User.45

DT said:


> The thing that blows my mind is it winds up being super cheap for two meals a day!  Plus you get a year of park access and free parking.
> 
> I mean, if you only ate there 1/2 of the year, but both meals, and you ate an equivalent of $5 per meal, hahaha, that's $1825.00



I'm sure that rosuvastatin and antihypertensives will be more expensive over time than whatever money he saved.... Funny story though. I always felt that SFMM was way overrated, but I guess I was wrong


----------



## Yoused

shadow puppet said:


> One of the cutest dog Halloween costumes I've ever seen.  Wish I'd thought of it.
> 
> View attachment 9387



I remember when Halloween fell on a Wednesday – she has not been the same since.


----------



## fooferdoggie

I


----------



## Yoused

now just waiting for @Alli to post the pictures she took of this









						Alligator crawls out of drain at Alabama apartment complex
					

MOBILE, Ala. (AP) — An Alabama apartment complex was paid a visit by an unusual guest as children were coming home from school Monday afternoon: an alligator that crawled out of a storm drain. Kenisha Miller and her boyfriend, Anthony Patterson, told WKRG-TV  that they were driving home when...




					apnews.com


----------



## fooferdoggie




----------



## Alli

Yoused said:


> now just waiting for @Alli to post the pictures she took of this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alligator crawls out of drain at Alabama apartment complex
> 
> 
> MOBILE, Ala. (AP) — An Alabama apartment complex was paid a visit by an unusual guest as children were coming home from school Monday afternoon: an alligator that crawled out of a storm drain. Kenisha Miller and her boyfriend, Anthony Patterson, told WKRG-TV  that they were driving home when...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> apnews.com



I always miss the good stuff.


----------



## Yoused

This is pretty funny



​
Ohio printed thirty-five thousand license plates featuring the Wright Brothers first aeroplane flying a banner that reads "Birthplace of Aviation". Then somebody remembered that the Wright Flyer's empennage (rudders and elevator) were canard-style: the banner is issuing out the _front of the plane_.

That right there is some seriously trick flying.


----------



## JayMysteri0

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1453886934191771652/


----------



## Pumbaa

JayMysteri0 said:


> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1453886934191771652/



I’m firmly against forcing pets to wear costumes. That said, simply adorable!


----------



## SuperMatt

What kids did for fun in the Soviet Union in the 1930s.














						Toys Of Potatoes
					

These images jumped out at me. What can I tell you, I'm Irish and I do like potatoes! They are the pages of a 1931 Soviet era schoolbook.




					www.puppiesandflowers.com


----------



## JayMysteri0

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1454426490519556100/


> Translated from French by Google
> "If you phone a psychic and she doesn't pick up before it rings, hang up."


----------



## JayMysteri0

Florida & schools are not all the shits right now, because those actually LEADING at the schools work at it NOT being that way.

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1454882509406232583/


----------



## JayMysteri0

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1454825195378823173/


----------



## shadow puppet

This is flat out sad.
https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1455284288237281284/


----------



## JayMysteri0

shadow puppet said:


> This is flat out sad.
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1455284288237281284/



When the parents make the costume, think it's cute, and the kid probably has no idea what the heck they are wearing.


----------



## JayMysteri0

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1455001614901784579/

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1455002723884179462/

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1455195407185846278/


----------



## fooferdoggie

shadow puppet said:


> This is flat out sad.
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1455284288237281284/



thats trumps new news company?


----------



## fooferdoggie

is this guy a christian its hard to tell? I saw him later when we were on our bike a couple miles away and the jacket also had crosses on the sleeves and I thin ka picture of a white Jesus on front or something such. I bet he is great when he is drunk.


----------



## Yoused

umm,









						Russia Is Testing VR Headsets For Cows. Yes, Really.
					

Russia Is Testing VR Headsets For Cows. Yes, Really.




					www.iflscience.com
				




Get your milk from contented Russian cows.


----------



## JayMysteri0

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1455226224800841734/


----------



## Herdfan

JayMysteri0 said:


> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1455226224800841734/




That is awesome!

Have you seen this one?


----------



## Edd

I know there’s almost no other skiers on this board, but you probably don’t need to be to appreciate this. As an avid skier and consumer of this content, it’s maybe the best 10 minutes I’ve seen.


----------



## Herdfan

Edd said:


> I know there’s almost no other skiers on this board, but you probably don’t need to be to appreciate this. As an avid skier and consumer of this content, it’s maybe the best 10 minutes I’ve seen.



I was starting in HS through college.  But my knees finally told me to quit.  Wanted to learn telemarking because it seemed to be less pounding on them, but never did.

But this guy has some major . Nice video.


----------



## lizkat

Hah, I may have known a cousin of this guy, someone who used to walk a dog in Riverside Park.

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1454851262743257090/


----------



## JayMysteri0




----------



## JayMysteri0

Wha?!  

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1457744988943667201/



https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1457744991657287686/

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1457791521567035401/


----------



## lizkat

JayMysteri0 said:


> Wha?!




Hah, yeah.   Bridges for sale on the internetz as usual. Nothing to see there.   LOL it's not that the revolution won't be televised.  It's that we'll think it's fake and so just stick it on DVR in case we hear later that it was worth watching.


----------



## JayMysteri0

Spoiler: This has to be one of the more happier mug shots I have ever seen











Warning: The article title even made me squirm.


----------



## Herdfan

JayMysteri0 said:


> Warning: The article title even made me squirm.




I guess the bigger question is how did he let them end up there in the first place?


----------



## Yoused




----------



## JayMysteri0




----------



## JayMysteri0

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1459919165482053637/

Good night.


----------



## JayMysteri0

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1460004829825142788/


----------



## lizkat

File under:   _I've had days more or less like this._

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1460425048376938497/


----------



## SuperMatt

lizkat said:


> File under:   _I've had days more or less like this._
> 
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1460425048376938497/



She experienced the autumn in NY experience to its fullest!


----------



## ronntaylor

lizkat said:


> File under:   _I've had days more or less like this._
> 
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1460425048376938497/



Just as I prepare for another train trip down to Virginia


----------



## JayMysteri0




----------



## JayMysteri0

...Wait for it, ...because you are NOT ready...

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1462946547734388736/


----------



## JayMysteri0

Bonus:

"I meant to do that!"

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1462547374262427651/


----------



## lizkat

JayMysteri0 said:


> Bonus:
> 
> "I meant to do that!"
> 
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1462547374262427651/




Oh yeah...   

Reminds me of what my cat used to do when aiming to land on a windowsill, not quite making it, but then flipping off the edge, somersaulting back into the room and somehow landing on the carpet right-side-up and with a quick and dismissive glance around in case anyone noticed:  "_See, not everyone can even *manage* this stunt."_


----------



## JayMysteri0

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1463123008483217411/


----------



## SuperMatt

Question that may never be answered: What does Gumby have to do with the Thundercats?


----------



## Citysnaps




----------



## JayMysteri0

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1464427966134423557/


----------



## JayMysteri0

Don't @ me.  One of you probably wanted to know this...
https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1464546634835054594/


----------



## JayMysteri0

YOU GO!!!!
https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1464611823181774853/

I LOVE how she steps up!


----------



## JayMysteri0

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1464699987925811205/


----------



## lizkat

Wait for it.... 

​


----------



## JayMysteri0

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1464218331649650688/


----------



## JayMysteri0

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1466170037081763840/

I feel you brother.


----------



## DT

NSFW ...

[edit]

Didn't realize there wasn't even a preview (due to how the content is flagged), here's one to give you an idea (it's just a live singing performance)


----------



## JayMysteri0




----------



## JayMysteri0

Since we really don't have a science thread & this seems pretty random, I'll throw this here before it gets it's own thread later.



> China lunar rover to check out cube-shaped 'mystery house' object on far side of the moon
> 
> 
> Yutu-2 snapped a fuzzy view of something interesting on the horizon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnet.com


----------



## MEJHarrison




----------



## JayMysteri0




----------



## lizkat

Oh yeah.  Trump's wisecrack about the reason for western USA forest fires is never going away.

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1468582557939818497/


----------



## DT

Wow, our planet has some amazing things on it ...


----------



## Herdfan

Every time I see this thread title I want to put it to music.

"I like Random Stuff and I can not lie......"


----------



## JayMysteri0

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1469375553513865220/


----------



## JayMysteri0




----------



## JayMysteri0

Yesterday was 'Dewey Decimal Day'.

There's a day for the Dewey Decimal system.

I did NOT know that.


----------



## lizkat

lizkat said:


> Food for children's book authors?    The 75-foot Christmas tree destined for Rockefeller Center this year came from the Oneonta area not far from here.   Trussed up like a turkey before being cut and lowered by a crane onto a flatbed for hauling to NYC,  it had a stowaway saw-whet owl discovered at destination.  They are one of the smallest species of owl in the USA -  fully grown it's 2.5oz (70 grams).
> 
> It's been cared for up in Saugerties at a wildlife rehab center and will be released there Saturday since no need to take it back upstate, they are nomadic except when breeding.  Totally cute little guy...  they X-rayed it, no broken bones so just fed and watered it and will make a "soft release" of it to a platform with a few mice on it on Saturday, in case his first night out on his own doesn't prove good hunting.
> 
> View attachment 1471​up here
> 
> 
> Tiny owl found hiding in the Rockefeller Christmas tree isn't going home. Here's why.




An update of sorts to that 2020 post, just about a year later.  Well a couple of updates, both "On the Bright Side" and from a local newspaper column with that tag that I always look forward to reading.









						On the Bright Side: Rockefeller tree returns to area as lumber for Habitat home
					

Part of the 2020 Rockefeller Center Christmas tree has returned to Oneonta and will be used as part of a Habitat for Humanity home.




					www.thedailystar.com
				




First of all that saw-whet owl turned out to be a girl, and probably not bothered by her nickname, "Rocky" at least once she had landed back up here in the Catskill mountains where she belongs.

Second, the tree that she stowed away in for her unexpected but exciting trip to Rockefeller Center last Christmas was eventually shipped back up here as well.  It has been converted into non-structural grade lumber, donated to a Habitat for Humanity home under construction,  and will be used for wainscoting or trim boards.   Happy endings are still a thing!


----------



## Yoused

Herdfan said:


> Every time I see this thread title I want to put it to music.
> 
> "I like Random Stuff and I can not lie......"



ISTR this thread was originally titled "I like random stuff … derp"


----------



## JayMysteri0

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1470150702483791884/


----------



## Yoused




----------



## Pumbaa

This nativity scene went viral last year for some reason. Still being sold this season.


----------



## Huntn

Pumbaa said:


> View attachment 10420
> This nativity scene went viral last year for some reason. Still being sold this season.



They all have illuminated penises?


----------



## Yoused

Huntn said:


> They all have illuminated penises?



now we know why Mary was a "virgin"


----------



## Pumbaa

Yoused said:


> now we know why Mary was a "virgin"



Virgin Marty’s Miraculous Birth was even more miraculous than traditionally given credit for.



Huntn said:


> They all have illuminated penises?



Maybe that’s what the orange dude had in mind for “bring[ing] light inside the body” to kill the coronavirus?


----------



## Pumbaa

Alright, goat sacrificed. Bye bye covid?


__
		https://www.reddit.com/r/europe/comments/ri942z


----------



## lizkat

For the little kid in us all...

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1471779181667225603/


----------



## lizkat

And then there's the pre-solstice party scene

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1471892555172298757/


----------



## JayMysteri0

If you're a Final Fantasy / Red XIII fan

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1472700755731976194/


----------



## JayMysteri0

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1473049871678689287/


----------



## MEJHarrison

Have you ever needed to drill a square hole?  Here's everything you need to know (presuming you speak Russian of course).


----------



## JayMysteri0

HOLEEEE!!!  . 
https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1473866497902747650/


----------



## JayMysteri0




----------



## SuperMatt

Sorry, I just lost my appetite.


----------



## ronntaylor

SuperMatt said:


> Sorry, I just lost my appetite.
> 
> View attachment 10530


----------



## Yoused

Well, there are these



which I find baffling, as squid tastes like deep fried latex, so the flavor there is, um, is there any?


----------



## JayMysteri0

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1474052265237487627/


----------



## Yoused

JayMysteri0 said:


>


----------



## SuperMatt




----------



## JayMysteri0

Happy Holidays!


----------



## SuperMatt

Merry Christmas from the world of bad photoshop jobs!

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1474788941517791234/


----------



## MEJHarrison

Here's something random.  I've discovered I can't type "sco" into the address bar in Safari on my Mac (it works fine in iOS).  As soon as I type the "o", the text just disappears.  I was attempting to look for ScotchBoxVR when I figured that out.  Although it took a few tries because I kept assuming I was just typing it wrong.


----------



## Pumbaa

Doggos get to celebrate Christmas too. See linked local news article for more pictures.









						Fest när vovvarna på dagiset får julkäk
					

Hunderbart djurbord har blivit en tradition




					www.mitti.se


----------



## JayMysteri0

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1474596916583350276/


----------



## JayMysteri0

Spoiler: Some sexual humor involved


----------



## SuperMatt

This Indianapolis house looks very nice, peaceful, conservative....

Until you get to the basement.









						10723 Seascape Ct, Indianapolis, IN 46256 | Zillow
					

Zestimate® Home Value: $698,000. 10723 Seascape Ct, Indianapolis, IN is a single family home that contains 5,049 sq ft and was built in 1983. It contains 5 bedrooms and 4 bathrooms.    The Zestimate for this house is $698,000, which has decreased by $1,040 in the last 30 days. The Rent Zestimate...




					www.zillow.com


----------



## Herdfan

SuperMatt said:


> This Indianapolis house looks very nice, peaceful, conservative....
> 
> Until you get to the basement.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 10723 Seascape Ct, Indianapolis, IN 46256 | Zillow
> 
> 
> Zestimate® Home Value: $698,000. 10723 Seascape Ct, Indianapolis, IN is a single family home that contains 5,049 sq ft and was built in 1983. It contains 5 bedrooms and 4 bathrooms.    The Zestimate for this house is $698,000, which has decreased by $1,040 in the last 30 days. The Rent Zestimate...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.zillow.com



They certainly like their colored LED lights for sure.  

Still a lot of house for the price.


----------



## SuperMatt

Herdfan said:


> They certainly like their colored LED lights for sure.
> 
> Still a lot of house for the price.



You didn’t notice the strip club in the basement?


----------



## Herdfan

SuperMatt said:


> You didn’t notice the strip club in the basement?




No I did not.    

I was focused on the lights and didn't notice the poles were stripper poles.  

Wow.  Just wow.

Ironically, off the same street but father south at 56th and Fall Creek where my wife lived with her mom when we met, were two house combined together and were owned by a guy who owned strip clubs and liquor stores.  The outside was garish and tacky and if you drove by on a weekend night there was always a "party" going on.  Haven't been by there in a while to see if it still looks the same.

Still a good price for that house on the reservoir.


----------



## Yoused

_six-year-olds_


----------



## JayMysteri0

Time to celebrate?


----------



## JayMysteri0

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1475964912665088000/


----------



## lizkat

So meetings that run way too long are not a modern invention....

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1477361390490816512/


----------



## Yoused

lizkat said:


> So meetings that run way too long are not a modern invention....
> 
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1477361390490816512/



Is one of those words "kvetch"?


----------



## ronntaylor

lizkat said:


> So meetings that run way too long are not a modern invention....
> 
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1477361390490816512/



I find this hilarious as I was recently roped into a conference call with a bunch of octogenarians. I simply set it up for them, emailed the participants the details to join. Somehow I became the secretary for the ad-hoc committee. My report is filled with discussions abbreviated as there was lots of cussing, shouting and airing of decades old grievances between some participants. Of course, not a single soul asked for the minutes after I wasted nearly two hours on this "meeting" on a weekend night. I'm ignoring emails and voicemails about setting up a Zoom meeting for the same group.


----------



## Yoused

I like typos. They are especially good when prominently  combined with other errors. Especially when a professional-type source should know better. Like a news wire service, where they are supposed to hire people who know better.




One of the best I ever saw was a small college catalog we printed, which had a banner across the top, "Finding Your Nitch". We all laughed pretty hard at that one.


----------



## JayMysteri0

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1477181245750755331/


----------



## JayMysteri0

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1477834117202939908/


----------



## Yoused

I just wish we had the video,

_Alcester Police say an officer with Beresford Police tried to pull over a car that was speeding just after 3 a.m. Saturday. The vehicle sped off, reaching speeds over 100 mph.

During the chase, the woman tried to throw a large bag of meth out of the window. However, it wasn’t tied and *most of the drugs blew back inside the car*_​
comedy gold


----------



## JayMysteri0




----------



## Yoused




----------



## JayMysteri0

Uh....

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1478534190056497155/

Whaaaa?


----------



## Yoused

What year is it, again?


----------



## JayMysteri0

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1479151233885773828/


----------



## JayMysteri0




----------



## JayMysteri0

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1479556669315031040/


----------



## lizkat

_Vote Vets_ organization yesterday put up a commemorative of the anniversary of Trump's Twitter suspension.


----------



## JayMysteri0




----------



## JayMysteri0




----------



## JayMysteri0

On the other side...

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1480303459052101632/



> China's $1 trillion 'artificial sun' fusion reactor just got five times hotter than the sun
> 
> 
> The experimental fusion reactor sustained the temperatures for a record-breaking 17 minutes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.livescience.com


----------



## JayMysteri0

Sent to me on FB


----------



## JayMysteri0

For me...


----------



## JayMysteri0

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1480931429882155008/


----------



## rdrr

JayMysteri0 said:


> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1480931429882155008/



Somehow, I think PETA is going to be all over this.


----------



## DT

And thus begins the terrible reign of the Pig Men ...


----------



## MEJHarrison

How the internet works.


To explain how internet work from
      therewasanattempt


----------



## Yoused

Her expression is perfect.


----------



## lizkat

rdrr said:


> Somehow, I think PETA is going to be all over this.






DT said:


> And thus begins the terrible reign of the Pig Men ...




Who'll be all over it is standup comedy artists and probably even SNL.


----------



## Eric

Anyone looking for a drummer?


----------



## DT

Drummer?  I think I found my new bestie ...


----------



## Eric

DT said:


> Drummer?  I think I found my new bestie ...



I'm the guy in the corner.


----------



## Yoused

Eric said:


> Anyone looking for a drummer?
> 
> View attachment 10994



I find that offensive. I bought this here album


and it is awesome.


----------



## DT

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1482508579747901443/


----------



## lizkat

When credentials-inflation on a resumé collides with job requirements...

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1482282019313041417/​
​


----------



## JayMysteri0

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1482430023785238530/


----------



## JayMysteri0

When Michael Jackson tells you to "Beat it"

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1482420877207629824/

Bonus points:  Read the guy's shirt at the end


----------



## Yoused




----------



## SuperMatt

This is apparently a real thing:


----------



## JayMysteri0

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1483824098732130306/


----------



## JayMysteri0

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1483892283162435592/


----------



## JayMysteri0

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1484027271753183234/


> Cameras Keep Rolling As Solo Reporter Is Run Over Live On Air
> 
> 
> We’ve all had rough days at work, but have you ever been hit by a car and expected to carry on working?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jalopnik.com





> Late on Wednesday (Jan. 19, 2022), local TV news reporter Tori Yorgey was out on location in Dunbar, WV, delivering a live report to anchor Tim Irr in the studio. While speaking to the camera, Yorgey was hit by a silver SUV, which pushed her out of frame and knocked her and her camera to the ground.
> 
> Off screen, Yorgey is heard saying, “Oh my god, I just got hit by a car,” while Irr looks on confused.
> 
> “I just got hit by a car, Tim, but I’m OK,” Yorgey repeated, before Irr said, “Well, that’s a first for you on TV, Tori.”
> 
> In a video of the incident shared to social media, the driver of the car can be heard shouting to ask if Yorgey is OK before she replies saying she’s fine.
> 
> “That’s live TV for you, but it’s all good. I actually got hit by a car in college, too, just like that,” Yorgey said, as if that makes the whole thing any less horrifying.
> 
> She then appears to comfort the driver of the car, and assures everyone one last time that “we’re all OK.”
> 
> “My whole life just flashed before my eyes,” she added.
> 
> With the camera still rolling, and Yorgey’s shocked expression still plastered over the TV screens, it seems pretty messed up that directors didn’t cut away from the scene. Yorgey was hardly given a minute to compose herself before she had to get back to the story at hand.




Bonus randomness from that Twitter timeline...
https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1484715796232343553/

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1484598438314618885/


----------



## JayMysteri0

Can you say you have the same confidence?

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1485004108155265025/


----------



## Yoused




----------



## lizkat

The devil is forever hanging out in the details of punctuation...


----------



## JayMysteri0

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1485058343051923456/
THAT is a great short story!


----------



## JayMysteri0

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1485389686877016065/


----------



## JayMysteri0

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1485711846728519682/


----------



## JayMysteri0

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1486360870129176578/


----------



## Yoused

Now, when my phone rings 



Spoiler: it seems to be the One ring


----------



## JayMysteri0

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1486910727998877701/




Wha?


----------



## fooferdoggie

funny and very unexpected.
https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1487493123802599425/


----------



## JayMysteri0

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1488654803337199617/
https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1488800105285107713/


----------



## JayMysteri0

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1488604075306274816/


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

JayMysteri0 said:


> Can you say you have the same confidence?
> 
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1485004108155265025/




It appears there might be enough room to do a u-turn if he just pulled ahead, but maybe there's one of those "no u-turn" signs out of frame.  It's impossible to disobey those signs.  Personally, I probably would have just stayed in the car and died of starvation.


----------



## MEJHarrison

Chew Toy McCoy said:


> Personally, I probably would have just stayed in the car and died of starvation.




That's the difference between you and I.  I wouldn't have been in a car on that road in the first place.  If there was truly no other way around, I would have walked.  Or sold my car before the road gets bad, then try to find one for sale on the other end.


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

MEJHarrison said:


> That's the difference between you and I.  I wouldn't have been in a car on that road in the first place.  If there was truly no other way around, I would have walked.  Or sold my car before the road gets bad, then try to find one for sale on the other end.




I agree with you there.   Even when I know something bad isn't going to happen, watching those type videos puts my stomach in knots.  I can watch people getting torn to bits all day long, but somebody perched on a ledge at the top of a skyscraper....fuck that.


----------



## Yoused

The proper way to apply a shipping sticker


Spoiler


----------



## SuperMatt

For fans of Twin Peaks…


----------



## JayMysteri0

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1489347661119512583/


----------



## Renzatic

Chew Toy McCoy said:


> Personally, I probably would have just stayed in the car and died of starvation.




I'd write off my losses, pop a free car sign on it, and let someone else try their luck.


----------



## Yoused

Scottish footie game had no viewers in the stadium, so they had to watch it on tv. The broadcaster decided to use robot cameras programmed to track the ball.

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1321847136330391554/


----------



## Thomas Veil

Is that dude wearing a white cap? Because if he isn't, he's got the *whitest* head I've ever seen. No wonder it got mistaken for the ball.


----------



## JayMysteri0

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1490326645328261122/


----------



## JayMysteri0

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1490641675991109636/


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy




----------



## Yoused

Apparently the cause is unknown









						Stuck in KUOW purgatory: Seattle Mazda drivers can't change the radio dial
					

Over the past couple of weeks some people who listen to KUOW in their Mazdas say their car radio is permanently stuck on 94.9. It’s only affecting KUOW, Mazdas from 2016, and we have no idea why.




					www.kuow.org


----------



## SuperMatt

They interviewed this guy on the PBS News Hour for his insights on Ukraine. Check out the painting on his wall…




Michael Kofman, a proud Trekkie!


----------



## Yoused

SuperMatt said:


> Michael Kofman, a proud Trekkie!



Looks more like a portrait of Gurney Halleck to me.


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

41 million people have watched this video.  I'm willing to bet a good number of the members aren't part of that count.  Worth it.


----------



## JayMysteri0

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1492907396846567428/
https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1492908402091122688/


----------



## Renzatic

So I'm sitting on my patio, enjoying the crisp evening weather, when I hear this car off in the distance...

bbrrrRRRRAAAHHHH BRROOOOOOWW BRRROOOOOOOO!

It sounds like someone putting the pedal to the metal, and I'm expecting to see a car fly by a 100 MPH at any second.

...instead, I see this little Kia casually driving by, going maybe 15 at max. Guess whoever owned it thought it'd sound badass if he took the muffler off the thing. Needless to say, it wasn't what I was expecting to see.


----------



## JayMysteri0

WTF?!!!!



https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1493395384462237696/


----------



## Renzatic

JayMysteri0 said:


> WTF?!!!!




It doesn't look like they dropped dead out of the air. More like they decided to divebomb the ground en masse, with some of them being killed by the impact.

...that's weird.


----------



## JayMysteri0

Renzatic said:


> It doesn't look like they dropped dead out of the air. More like they decided to divebomb the ground en masse, with some of them being killed by the impact.
> 
> ...that's weird.



 It's believed they fell from the sky.  



> Hundreds of birds fell from the sky in Mexico. Here’s why.
> 
> 
> A flock of birds suddenly fell from the sky, and over a hundred of them dropped dead on the streets in Mexico.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> interestingengineering.com





> The victims in this mysterious incident were the yellow-headed blackbirds, which belong to the Xanthocephalus species. Native to northern America and Canada, these birds migrate to the southwestern parts of the continent during winters. When the residents reported the matter, the local police arrived to find about a hundred birds dead on the streets.
> 
> A local veterinarian who visited the site after a request from the police attributed the bird deaths to inhalation of toxic smoke, possibly from a nearby heater, while media reports suggested that the birds were possibly victims of air pollution due to heaters, agrochemicals or they may have been electrocuted by an overload on the power lines. And a video captured by a security camera is the only evidence of the incident.




It's possible they some did dive to the ground, but to avoid what was killing the others.  They can't prove that either.



> Another prediction is that there might be a predatory bird involved with the case, experts told The Guardian. Although no such bird is seen in the video, Dr. Richard Broughton, an ecologist with the UK Centre for Ecology & Hydrology is certain that a predatory bird was responsible for pushing the flock of birds towards the ground.
> 
> As seen in the video above, the birds descend from the sky as a unit, a phenomenon called "murmuration", often seen in starlings. Broughton is confident that the flock reacted to the predator in this fashion but was forced too close to the ground where some of them crashed, and never was able to recover. Even after the flock moved away, many birds can be seen taking to the skies from the ground.
> 
> Dr. Alexander Lees from Manchester Metropolitan University in the U.K. also agreed with this explanation and added that the collision with infrastructure was quite common in birds.


----------



## JayMysteri0

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1493361166742999040/


----------



## ronntaylor

I've always been facinated with taxidermy since I was kid. Years ago my good friend told me about her grandfather who was an amazing taxidermist









						The Black Taxidermy Hall of Famer You Need to Know
					

Without Sinclair Clark, taxidermy’s golden age would’ve shone less bright.




					www.fieldmuseum.org
				






> Thanks to the efforts of folks like Sinclair’s granddaughter Diane Patrick, taxidermist Divya Anantharaman, and veteran taxidermist and historian John Janelli, things are starting to change.


----------



## JayMysteri0

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1494036752561946630/


----------



## JayMysteri0

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1495124387833516033/


----------



## JayMysteri0

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1495442382535409665/


----------



## JayMysteri0

Wait.

What?! 

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1495250990240452610/



https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1495257644696809478/


----------



## Thomas Veil

At first I thought that might make for some interesting nights if the couples were all, you know, swingers. But then I also realized, what would be the point?


----------



## JayMysteri0

I know there aren't many wrestling fans here, but this is too classic to not share

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1495374642688704515/

Also it's NOT true, but it's classic when you know the context.

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1495402129191800841/


----------



## JayMysteri0

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1495584352016781317/


----------



## Herdfan

JayMysteri0 said:


> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1495124387833516033/




Made me think of this:


----------



## Yoused

So today is 02 22 2022 – there will not be that many twos in the date again for a couple centuries, except, I do not think that one will be on a Tuesday.


----------



## Pumbaa

Yoused said:


> So today is 02 22 2022 – there will not be that many twos in the date again for a couple centuries, except, I do not think that one will be on a Tuesday.



Smells like a Friday to me if we’re looking forward to 22 February 2222 . But who knows, much can happen. Maybe they’ll shift the orbit a bit to stabilize climate change, switch to a Trumpian Calendar, or move to a more sane metric system. Or all of the above and then some.


----------



## Yoused

This guy has just moved on to ghostliness at age 76


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy




----------



## Chew Toy McCoy




----------



## Chew Toy McCoy




----------



## lizkat

Chew Toy McCoy said:


>




geez they could at least spell his name right in the chyron on that video.


----------



## fooferdoggie

Bet this is a hole in the wall kinda place.


----------



## lizkat

fooferdoggie said:


> Bet this is a hole in the wall kinda place.




I love hole-in-wall takeout places and tiny diners as well.   Used to be one of the latter in NYC at 108th and Broadway.  It had "Happy" in its name somehow, like "Happy Donuts" or some such.   Best local eggs and home fries w/ bacon on the entire upper upper West Side.  Never even noticed if they actually had doughnuts!  No tables in the place, just a long counter where maybe eight or ten people could eat,  and a separate staging counter by the cashier for takeout.

It was heaven for a drop-in breakfast from just past dawn til around 2pm.  Probably long gone by now, the gentrification east of Broadway in that area was causing jacked up commercial rentals on the main drag, and all the mom and pop bodegas on side streets  plus hole-in-wall food shops on Broadway and Amsterdam were already becoming scarce as the 21st century rolled onto our calendars.


----------



## Arkitect

Yoused said:


> This guy has just moved on to ghostliness at age 76



*Whiter Shade of Pale* will always remain one of my desert island disks…
I think I probably heard it at just the right age for it to imprint on me.


----------



## Arkitect

fooferdoggie said:


> Bet this is a hole in the wall kinda place.
> View attachment 12102



A carefully calculated name.
Apparently the doughnuts aren't bad.


----------



## Pumbaa

Pro Tip: Don’t approach a child like an A-10 Warthog.


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy




----------



## JayMysteri0

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1489529328048111621/


----------



## JayMysteri0

My theme song

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1499249603639709703/


----------



## JayMysteri0

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1499119286924812292/


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy




----------



## JayMysteri0

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1499296707921776640/


----------



## Yoused

we had a rockfall on one of our important highways


----------



## Yoused

my pet peeve


----------



## Herdfan

Yoused said:


> my pet peeve




Along those same lines, I hate movies that were cut from 16:9 or even 2.35:1 into 4:3.

Way back before HD was commonplace, we had a 56" 4:3 rear projection.  The MIL was visiting and we watched the movie _The Interpreter_.  She spent most of the movie bitching about the black bars on the top and bottom.  I tried to explain it was so the entire movie could be seen and she was convinced I was wrong.

Sydney Pollack to the rescue.  It just happened he included in the bonus content the reason he wouldn't let his movies be cut to 4:3.  She showed examples of what would have been missed had it been cut.  The MIL went to bed in a huff.  LOL.


----------



## Pumbaa

Herdfan said:


> Along those same lines, I hate movies that were cut from 16:9 or even 2.35:1 into 4:3.
> 
> Way back before HD was commonplace, we had a 56" 4:3 rear projection.  The MIL was visiting and we watched the movie _The Interpreter_.  She spent most of the movie bitching about the black bars on the top and bottom.  I tried to explain it was so the entire movie could be seen and she was convinced I was wrong.
> 
> Sydney Pollack to the rescue.  It just happened he included in the bonus content the reason he wouldn't let his movies be cut to 4:3.  She showed examples of what would have been missed had it been cut.  The MIL went to bed in a huff.  LOL.



And now lots of streaming services cut 4:3 to 16:9… Equally vile.


----------



## Yoused

Pumbaa said:


> And now lots of streaming services cut 4:3 to 16:9…



That was actually a thing back when. They would shoot the movie in regular frame and print the crop to get WS. Because, I guess, the anamorphic lenses were too expensive. A bit different from what you mean, though.


----------



## Yoused

_Things to Do in Denver When You're Dead_

https://abcnews.go.com/US/wireStory/stolen-box-human-heads-investigated-denver-police-83274565


----------



## Pumbaa

Yoused said:


> That was actually a thing back when. They would shoot the movie in regular frame and print the crop to get WS. Because, I guess, the anamorphic lenses were too expensive. A bit different from what you mean, though.



Oh yeah. As long as they had the crop in mind when filming and framing everything it’s all good. Creative solution even, you make do with what you have. Cool random stuff!


----------



## Arkitect

Yoused said:


> my pet peeve



I'll confess... I try to shoot two versions. 
Portrait and Landscape. 
Landscape for my own use and Portrait for Instagram Stories.


----------



## Pumbaa

Arkitect said:


> I'll confess... I try to shoot two versions.
> Portrait and Landscape.
> Landscape for my own use and Portrait for Instagram Stories.



Maybe this thread is for you?

https://talkedabout.com/threads/the-scourge-of-vertical-videos.1898/


----------



## Arkitect

Pumbaa said:


> Maybe this thread is for you?
> 
> https://talkedabout.com/threads/the-scourge-of-vertical-videos.1898/


----------



## JayMysteri0

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1500487995215994884/
https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1500489656500117506/


----------



## JayMysteri0

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1500864675873017863/


----------



## JayMysteri0

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1500903137338609665/
When that brother wakes up, he really needs to have a talk with his boy about his QB skills.


----------



## Yoused

JayMysteri0 said:


> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1500903137338609665/
> When that brother wakes up, he really needs to have a talk with his boy about his QB skills.



Definitely DPI.


----------



## Yoused

umm,









						Japan’s “Killing Stone”, Said To Contain A Chaotic Demon for 1,000 Years, Splits In Half
					

Japan’s “Killing Stone”, Said To Contain A Chaotic Demon for 1,000 Years, Splits In Half




					www.iflscience.com
				




uh oh?


----------



## SuperMatt

This common saying apparently isn’t well known by Wheel of Fortune contestants...


----------



## DT

_♬ ♬ EEEEEE-OO-LAH-AH-DIGGA DAH TA ♬ ♬_


----------



## DT

Yoused said:


> umm,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Japan’s “Killing Stone”, Said To Contain A Chaotic Demon for 1,000 Years, Splits In Half
> 
> 
> Japan’s “Killing Stone”, Said To Contain A Chaotic Demon for 1,000 Years, Splits In Half
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.iflscience.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> uh oh?




That seems about right ...


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy




----------



## JayMysteri0

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1502041535751221251/


> Press 3 for a pep talk from kindergartners. A new hotline gives you options for joy
> 
> 
> What started as an art project at a California elementary school has gone viral. The free hotline offers wise advice and encouraging messages from kids to anyone who calls.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.npr.org


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy




----------



## Yoused

Chew Toy McCoy said:


>



My friend took me to a theme-ish restaurant (you may have heard of the chain) which was playing down-home-ish music, and let me tell you, as good as that song is (and no, that is not Clooney singing), hearing it five times in two hours is all kinds of wrong.


----------



## JayMysteri0

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1502901079268372483/


> Reindeer eye specimen
> 
> 
> Reindeer eyeballs have an iridescent layer which transforms from gold to blue with the seasons.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.nhm.ac.uk





> Not only is the reindeer's eye beautiful, it is a scientific marvel. The animal's eyes change from a golden colour to a deep blue as summer fades to winter, helping it to see in dramatically different light levels.
> What is happening?​The part that changes colour is called the tapetum lucidum. It is a shiny, mirrored layer behind the retina that helps some animals to see in the dark.
> When light enters the eye much of it hits the sensitive cells in the retina. But sometimes it misses the mark. The tapetum lucidum gives the eye a second chance to detect the light by reflecting it back towards the retina again.
> It is the reason some mammals, including cats, have eyes that seem to glow when light is shined on them.
> In many animals this reflective layer shines gold, permanently. While reindeer eyes are also gold in the summer months, in winter their layer turns blue.
> Why the colour change?​Scientists think the blue colour helps to capture even more light. Animals that live in the Arctic experience dramatic changes in light levels, with long hours of bright light in the summer and almost total darkness in winter.
> One theory is that in the winter, pressure inside the animal's eye builds due to the effort of keeping the pupils dilated and large for months on end.
> The pressure squeezes fluid out of the tapetum lucidum, which is formed mostly of collagen fibres. As result, the fibres pack together more tightly and start to reflect blue wavelengths of light instead of yellow.
> The blue eyes become over a thousand times more sensitive to light than the yellow summer ones, making reindeer vision perfectly adapted to its unforgiving habitat.


----------



## JayMysteri0

New Mannahatta


----------



## ronntaylor

JayMysteri0 said:


> New Mannahatta



I like the boldness of the idea. Just have no confidence that it would be inclusive and not cost (certain) taxpayers in the long run.


----------



## JayMysteri0

ronntaylor said:


> I like the boldness of the idea. Just have no confidence that it would be inclusive and not cost (certain) taxpayers in the long run.



If you check out a very long video I posted elsewhere, you could be confident.

Because the wealthiest would be benefit from the breaks & loopholes they would use to make even more exclusive properties, by having to fund other more affordable areas as far away from them as possible.

Basically NYC has for awhile traded in giving very large breaks to the few, IF they are willing to show small benefits to the rest. 

Would it really be "inclusive"?  Yeah, for a wealthy few.  But it would have some areas probably that are "affordable".  For those areas would be what attract people to spend & maintain that area.  The question of course is, what is "affordable"?  We've been looking at a YouTube series called "Listed", that's basically about the homes & apartments of influencers.  Their places are far too expensive for people who "work" for a living ( one woman actually just lives in the rent controlled apartment she was raised in, and her parents retired elsewhere ), but are the aspirational places that make NYC seem attractive.  I assume it would be that sort who live in the "affordable" housing, to make that area attractive, and thus worth more to the wealthiest who would inevitably exploit it before moving on.


----------



## ronntaylor

JayMysteri0 said:


> If you check out a very long video I posted elsewhere, you could be confident.
> 
> Because the wealthiest would be benefit from the breaks & loopholes they would use to make even more exclusive properties, by having to fund other more affordable areas as far away from them as possible.
> 
> Basically NYC has for awhile traded in giving very large breaks to the few, IF they are willing to show small benefits to the rest.



I watched the subsequent video and that is what immediately came to my mind when I wrote that statement about inclusive, affordable housing. I have no confidence that it would be. From locating a pittance of "affordable housing" several miles away, poor doors that separate the few members of the working class from the wealthy, and just the shitty tax loopholes/abatements that allow the super rich to skirt paying their fair of taxes, this would never be fair in any sense of the word. I'd much rather them just build sea walls, dikes, whatever to protect against climate changes that will devastate the City soon-ish.


----------



## sgtaylor5

Happy Pi Day #1 (3/14); the other is on 7/22 (22/7 is also pi).


----------



## lizkat

sgtaylor5 said:


> Happy Pi Day #1 (3/14); the other is on 7/22 (22/7 is also pi).




Pi Day, yes!   Endless fun...


----------



## ronntaylor

sgtaylor5 said:


> Happy Pi Day #1 (3/14); the other is on 7/22 (22/7 is also pi).



Good reminder that it's Dad's birthday.


----------



## JayMysteri0

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1503477995268321282/


----------



## DT

I'm so stoned I can't hear you ...


----------



## JayMysteri0

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1504949308084400130/
https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1505220916703526912/


----------



## JayMysteri0

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1505231037445648389/


----------



## JayMysteri0

> Japan, the newspaper that becomes a plant (again) - LifeGate
> 
> 
> In Japan, one of the most famous national dailies invented a one hundred percent sustainable newspaper. If you plant it, it will bloom!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.lifegate.com


----------



## JayMysteri0

So, how often have you seen this?
https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1505315922990403584/


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy




----------



## DT

JayMysteri0 said:


> So, how often have you seen this?


----------



## Eric

DT said:


>



We call that just another day during the 9 month fire season here in CA.


----------



## JayMysteri0

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1506435833594892296/


----------



## JayMysteri0

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1507839345985683457/


----------



## DT




----------



## JayMysteri0

Write your own story
https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1508157130083291139/


----------



## JayMysteri0

When you get done trying to figure out a story of what the hell was going on in the previous tweet, you can then try this
https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1508189510378696709/


----------



## JayMysteri0

The last for the day, I knew about trick skateboarders, but pogo sticks?
https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1507834204783988736/


----------



## DT

Not even sure how I wound up here, but


----------



## Yoused

_Men in Biack_ is *real*!​








						Retired Israeli Head Of Space Security Claims Earth Is Collaborating With A Galactic Federation
					

Retired Israeli Head Of Space Security Claims Earth Is Collaborating With A Galactic Federation




					www.iflscience.com


----------



## Edd

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1510319732213399562/


----------



## Yoused

approximately 70% of the surface of the planet is covered by water

non-carbonated

so, there you have it, people, the Earth is definitely flat

now we have to figure out who left the cap off


----------



## JayMysteri0

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1512111397060104198/


----------



## DT

JayMysteri0 said:


> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1512111397060104198/




Holy shit.  I had to play it a few times before I even saw it!


----------



## Yoused

This obit is almost 4 years old, but if you had not heard it before









						Diana Rhea, Boeing’s longest-serving employee and an early female manager, dies at 96
					

Diana Rhea loved working and loved Boeing. She combined those loves for 75 years, starting in 1942 as a 20-year-old clerk-typist and retiring last year at 95. Ms. Rhea died Wednesday at 96.




					www.seattletimes.com
				




Seventy-five years. She retired at age 95 and lived 14 more months.


----------



## Citysnaps

Whoa!  I would love to witness a large starling murmuration.









						Gazing at the ‘Black Sun’: The Transfixing Beauty of Starling Murmurations
					

Each spring and autumn, the skies in southern Denmark come to life with the swirling displays of hundreds of thousands of starlings, an event known locally as “sort sol.”




					www.nytimes.com


----------



## Yoused

citypix said:


> Whoa!  I would love to witness a large starling murmuration.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gazing at the ‘Black Sun’: The Transfixing Beauty of Starling Murmurations
> 
> 
> Each spring and autumn, the skies in southern Denmark come to life with the swirling displays of hundreds of thousands of starlings, an event known locally as “sort sol.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.nytimes.com




Some years ago, I watched two of them. They were two separate groups, flying in formation like a pair of unpeeled tornadoes, and they swept smoothly through each other like waves being woven, crossing paths _en masse_ with nary a collision.


----------



## JayMysteri0

Wait.  Wha?

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1512920685483544587/



> Incredible story of Australia's luckiest lotto winner re-emerges
> 
> 
> The two decade old vision went viral this week much to the shock of Mr Morgan, with the 59-year-old telling Daily Mail Australia he routinely buys his lotto ticket - but hasn't had that same kind of luck.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.dailymail.co.uk


----------



## JayMysteri0

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1512923026437853184/

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1512924275568697353/

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1512930104728502280/


----------



## MEJHarrison

JayMysteri0 said:


> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1512923026437853184/




I have a game (Flow Fit) that gives me a bit of trivia everyday.  Yesterday the little bit of trivia was about Scrabble.

"U.S architect Alfred Mosher Butts invented the game, first naming it Lexiko"


----------



## JayMysteri0

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1513590195173543937/


----------



## JayMysteri0

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1513911001774706701/

Yes, I am still NOT a "Snyder Bro".


----------



## JayMysteri0

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1514641110353649688/


----------



## DT

Guy Buys NFT For $2.9 Million, Asks for $48 Million, Is Offered $3600
					

What is anything truly 'worth'? This dude is finding out




					kotaku.com


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy




----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

JayMysteri0 said:


> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1512111397060104198/




This is what happens when fly-in voting is the only method allowed in GA.  It’s a little classist, but not racist.


----------



## JayMysteri0

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1515152945842634755/


----------



## JayMysteri0

Because I think suspense really adds to this, ...take a moment.

And...



Spoiler



https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1515167224918597635/



What?!


----------



## Citysnaps

Wait for the random dude joining in.


----------



## JayMysteri0

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1515638543796043779/

For reference:






> 1,972 feet
> 
> The central clock tower (including its spire) rises to a height of *1,972 feet (601 metres)*. The Abrāj al-Bayt complex has approximately 16 million square feet (1.5 million square metres) of floor space, nearly equaling the area of Dubai International Airport's Terminal 3—the largest building in the world by floor area.
> Abrāj al-Bayt | skyscraper complex, Mecca, Saudi Arabia​


----------



## JayMysteri0

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1515722955132526598/


----------



## Yoused

This is rather unnerving. some folks with too much time on their hands averaged out a hundred images of "beautiful" people in order to arrive at



Spoiler: the ideal man and woman






Spoiler: ethnically milquetost, naturally


----------



## Citysnaps




----------



## JayMysteri0

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1516349947938975746/


> How a St. Louis Church Became a Skate Park
> 
> 
> Welcome to heaven on earth for skaters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.atlasobscura.com


----------



## JayMysteri0

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1516814965222612994/


----------



## JayMysteri0

Last one for the day
https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1516479833433325578/


----------



## Yoused

But what would Kanye look like had he a functioning brain in his head?


----------



## Yoused

How far our tech has come









						Man Resurrects Childhood Imaginary Friend Using AI. Then It Tried To Murder Him
					

Man Resurrects Childhood Imaginary Friend Using AI. Then It Tried To Murder Him




					www.iflscience.com


----------



## JayMysteri0




----------



## JayMysteri0

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1517253166806581248/


----------



## JayMysteri0

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1517744777479045126/


----------



## JayMysteri0

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1517838061056405504/


----------



## DT




----------



## fooferdoggie

been catching this very interesting lady with her electronic  violin. classically trained since 5. I love how she dies her grin or smile how she plays. I thought if was for parts of what she plays but it seems random on all the videos I have watched.







						Log into Facebook
					

Log into Facebook to start sharing and connecting with your friends, family, and people you know.




					l.facebook.com


----------



## Eric

Cat's never seen such bullshit.

Framed version


----------



## JayMysteri0

F'n awesome!

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1519206797025894402/


----------



## SuperMatt

Illinois family finds preserved McDonald's food from over half a century ago in home's wall
					

An order of 63-year-old fries came along with the house just south of the Wisconsin state line.




					www.nbcnews.com
				




They *claim* they didn’t taste the ancient fries…


----------



## Yoused

SuperMatt said:


> Illinois family finds preserved McDonald's food from over half a century ago in home's wall
> 
> 
> An order of 63-year-old fries came along with the house just south of the Wisconsin state line.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.nbcnews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They *claim* they didn’t taste the ancient fries…



Well, by now they would have fermented into little sticks of vodka – unless there is no actual nutritional value in them.


----------



## JayMysteri0

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1519773443906056193/
I have no idea about Kevin.  No one seems to talk about Kevin.


----------



## Yoused

JayMysteri0 said:


> I have no idea about Kevin. No one seems to talk about Kevin.



The only thing I know for sure about Kevin is that he has an Irish girlfriend. They are known as "Kevin & Kell".


----------



## JayMysteri0

This went so differently in his head
https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1520503479827144704/


----------



## JayMysteri0

When the world around you is determined to remind how shitty some people can be, it's nice to be reminded that there are those who try to make a better world.

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1521138577593274368/
https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1521138855423926272/
https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1521139328512151552/
https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1521139749322477569/
https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1521300318444793858/


----------



## Yoused

animal abuse


----------



## DT

JayMysteri0 said:


> This went so differently in his head




Hahahaha, "Oh yeah, those nachos are toast!"


----------



## JayMysteri0

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1522645419712466944/

Inspirational


----------



## JayMysteri0

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1522640890396872705/


----------



## JayMysteri0

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1523281903629266945/

Bonus:
https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1523365308152483840/


----------



## JayMysteri0

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1523627590275465216/


----------



## JayMysteri0

Why is this happening?

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1524615949642452992/


----------



## DT

^ I peed my pants a little laughing at that ...


----------



## DT

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1524744614623821824/


----------



## Yoused




----------



## JayMysteri0




----------



## JayMysteri0

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1525814108767010819/


----------



## DT

JayMysteri0 said:


>




There's a great HBO doc series about this as well:









						100 Foot Wave | Official Website for the HBO Series | HBO.com
					

The official website for 100 Foot Wave on HBO, featuring interviews, schedule information, behind the scenes exclusives, and more.




					www.hbo.com
				




As some may know, I've surfed a good bit, mostly earlier in my young adulthood, but I've been in some, from my perspective, big seas, talking 15-20 feet.  You're a speck, you get tossed around like a sock in the dryer, you get a sense of your place on this planet - and this is 4-5X that size - I've been in and around the ocean in various conditions, and I can say, waves of the size in the links above are beyond my comprehension.


----------



## Yoused




----------



## JayMysteri0

Don't be THAT guy
https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1525896971583733762/


----------



## SuperMatt

JayMysteri0 said:


> Don't be THAT guy
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1525896971583733762/



Keep your hands and feet inside the ride at all times.


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy




----------



## fooferdoggie

man this is so overpriced. it has a nicer rubber edge with port covers but so does higher end cases. its the same price on amazon.


----------



## fooferdoggie

man the best wedding cake ever.


----------



## JayMysteri0

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1527792027278135296/


----------



## SuperMatt

JayMysteri0 said:


> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1527792027278135296/



And I thought that NBC show “La Brea” was silly because the premise was too fanciful…









						La Brea (TV series) - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				






> When a massive sinkhole opens in the middle of Los Angeles at the site of the La Brea Tar Pits and Wilshire Boulevard, hundreds of people, vehicles and buildings (including the distinctive Petersen Automotive Museum) are pulled into its depths. The survivors find themselves trapped in a mysterious and dangerous primeval land where they must band together to survive.


----------



## JayMysteri0

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1527711623728680960/
https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1527715617830105089/


----------



## DT

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1527631973153390593/


----------



## Yoused




----------



## DT

...


----------



## ronntaylor

Yoused said:


> View attachment 14218​



Democrats Motto!


----------



## SuperMatt

Passenger: Why is my flight delayed?
Airline employee: You wouldn’t believe me if I told you.

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1531624684005036032/


----------



## JayMysteri0

It's been a minute, but we're back

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1533481246302552065/


----------



## JayMysteri0

This one is a thread that is a bit of an investment, but Twitter starts coming thru eventually

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1533864421226860547/

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1533932158472966145/
https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1533978818859376641/
https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1533919927463182336/


----------



## JayMysteri0

I imagine this went differently in their head
https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1534007602517901314/


----------



## Yoused

JayMysteri0 said:


> I imagine this went differently in their head
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1534007602517901314/



"_Hey, Clint, you owe me residuals, man!_"


----------



## JayMysteri0

Sigh.  Me today.

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1534564404943106056/

I'm out.


----------



## JayMysteri0

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1535310499717447680/


----------



## Yoused

JayMysteri0 said:


> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1535310499717447680/



looks almost like a Long Island Iced Melon


----------



## Herdfan

JayMysteri0 said:


> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1535310499717447680/



We always just used Everclear.......


----------



## Yoused




----------



## JayMysteri0

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1535942669348016128/


----------



## Yoused




----------



## JayMysteri0




----------



## JayMysteri0

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1536378198782771202/


----------



## Eric

Let's see if she's still smiling when the person sitting on top just downed a bucket of KFC before that 7 hour flight.


----------



## fooferdoggie




----------



## fooferdoggie




----------



## fooferdoggie




----------



## fooferdoggie




----------



## fooferdoggie




----------



## JayMysteri0

"Nothing to see here"
https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1537580274548150273/


----------



## Yoused

JayMysteri0 said:


> "Nothing to see here"
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1537580274548150273/



Did the guy who came out of the house have a pistol in his hand?


----------



## JayMysteri0

Yoused said:


> Did the guy who came out of the house have a pistol in his hand?



I could not say.

Things you don't see in the Marvel movies:


----------



## JayMysteri0




----------



## JayMysteri0




----------



## JayMysteri0

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1537816275346415617/

Why, helloooooo...


----------



## Yoused

JayMysteri0 said:


>



my friend saw this and said, "Holy Sith!"


----------



## ronntaylor

Yoused said:


> Did the guy who came out of the house have a pistol in his hand?



No, it's his phone. He was just getting home from work and thought it was an accident till he saw the po-po with guns drawn. Didn't want to end up another statistic. Like you, the police may have thought he had a gun had he stuck around a bit more.


----------



## Herdfan

JayMysteri0 said:


>




Sent this to my uber Star Wars nerd daughter.  She didn't find it as funny as I did.


----------



## JayMysteri0

Gotta love someone who to this day some people believed secretly married Keanu Reeves

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1537564531442040836/


----------



## JayMysteri0

Wha?  I did NOT know this.
https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1538255773666525186/


----------



## Yoused

_ho-ly crap!_






No, really, watch the whole thing.


----------



## DT

Holy shit, I'm surprised his balls actually fit in this spacesuit ...   

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1538720322869936129/


----------



## JayMysteri0

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1538849681824002049/


----------



## JayMysteri0

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1538980884090527744/


----------



## JayMysteri0

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1538940374546251777/


----------



## Yoused




----------



## JayMysteri0

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1539368024007921667/


----------



## JayMysteri0

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1539087032927981569/


----------



## SuperMatt

This sandwich board really makes you think…


----------



## JayMysteri0

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1539567820941496320/


----------



## JayMysteri0

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1539723149855432704/


----------



## Herdfan

JayMysteri0 said:


> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1539723149855432704/




Got to think build the bridge OVER the water would have been easier, but it's still cool.


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

Without even looking for it, I just learned when America was great for me.  When this could be the title of a video that drew you in without judgement or reason to judge.  It just delivers as promised.


----------



## JayMysteri0

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1540135397786849280/


----------



## DT

Herdfan said:


> Got to think build the bridge OVER the water would have been easier, but it's still cool.





Why was the Veluwemeer Aqueduct built?​During the planning phase for the project, drawbridges, ferries, and tunnels were considered as likely solutions to allowing the road to fully cross the lake. However, these were decided against, and the novel approach of building a short aqueduct over the road was selected. 

Because the N302 is a major highway, it was deemed unrealistic, and inefficient, to stop the flow of traffic using a drawbridge or ferry solution. A tunnel, an option also likely considered, would have required too much time and expense when compared to the aqueduct solution finally settled upon. 

*A bridge, while a more typical solution to the problem, was deemed to be far too costly compared to the more reasonable cost of the aqueduct solution, at around $61 million.* Given that the point at which it was to be built did not need to carry wide water traffic, its narrow aqueduct design was also deemed to be a wise choice.


----------



## Yoused

_Are we really not onto what Skynet is up to yet?_


----------



## JayMysteri0

"Planning is key"

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1541570860133371905/


----------



## JayMysteri0

Besides art, current events, pro wrestling, and randomness, another interest of mine involves dealing with ADHD

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1541743635083001858/

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1541497389411979270/


----------



## JayMysteri0

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1542649374622228481/

I don't want to go to Minnesota,



> Minnesota Law Legalizing THC Cannabis Edibles Takes Effect, Prompting Pushback From Key GOP Senator (Who Voted For It)
> 
> 
> A new law took effect in Minnesota on Friday that allows adults 21 and older to buy edibles infused with hemp-derived cannabinoids, including small amounts of THC. The codification of the cannabis edibles policy through the legislation, which also imposes regulations on the sale of delta-8 THC...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.marijuanamoment.net




but now I do.



> A new law took effect in Minnesota on Friday that allows adults 21 and older to buy edibles infused with hemp-derived cannabinoids, including small amounts of THC.
> 
> The codification of the cannabis edibles policy through the legislation, which also imposes regulations on the sale of delta-8 THC products, in a state without a recreational marijuana law on the books is a novel development—and it’s one that’s led a key GOP senator to call for a rollback of the law even though he voted for it.
> 
> For reform supporters, the policy change is viewed as a solid step in the right direction, clarifying that adults can possess and consume hemp-based edibles and beverages that contain up to five milligrams of THC per serving, with a maximum 50 milligrams THC per package.
> 
> Five milligrams of THC is generally considered to be enough to give a person a moderate high, at least for infrequent consumers. But because products must also meet the state and federal definition of hemp, meaning they cannot contain more than 0.3 percent THC by dry weight, the overall amount of infused food someone in Minnesota might need to eat to feel the effects could be a bit larger than comparable products in state markets that don’t impose such THC limits on marijuana products.
> 
> The law, which Gov. Tim Walz (D) signed early last month, has generated some confusion. Senate Human Services Reform Finance and Policy Committee Chairman Jim Abeler (R), for example, said that he thought the bill only dealt with delta-8 THC regulations, and he suggested this week that the legislature should reverse course on the edible provisions.
> 
> But House Majority Leader Ryan Winkler (D), who has championed efforts to legalize adult-use marijuana in the state, told The Star Tribune that the Senate chair’s proposal to roll back the law was “ridiculous,” especially considering that Abeler voted in favor of the measure.




https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1542644712242380802/
Bruh F'd up, and can't even blame the weed!  

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1542902833661485059/


----------



## Yoused

JayMysteri0 said:


> Bruh F'd up, and can't even blame the weed!




But, are you sure? Are Rs consistent and ethically scrupulous? ISTR a R US House member who led the House Caucus on Missing & Exploited Children who was charged with trying to sexually exploit a House Page. So, to say he cannot blame the weed, well, I guess that is only because he cannot admit to it (or, maybe it was more likely coke or meth).


----------



## JayMysteri0

Yoused said:


> But, are you sure? Are Rs consistent and ethically scrupulous? ISTR a R US House member who led the House Caucus on Missing & Exploited Children who was charged with trying to sexually exploit a House Page. So, to say he cannot blame the weed, well, I guess that is only because he cannot admit to it (or, maybe it was more likely coke or meth).



Yes, I am sure.  As I pointed out in another thread, some of these elected guys aren't geniuses.  The people elected are sometimes as stupid as the people they want voting for them.



> The Republican Agenda 2021 and Forward
> 
> 
> A candidate for local office has been indicted for impersonating a public offical in claiming that his primary opponent's campaign signs were illegally placed so that he could steal them and then blame the kerfuffle on the other guy...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> talkedabout.com




They aren't making decisions based on any actual knowledge they've bothered to acquire, instead voting based the usual set of beliefs over facts.



> The Legislature stumbles into legalizing THC, for better or worse | Column - Minnesota Reformer
> 
> 
> Buyer beware: The Board of Pharmacy doesn’t have a lab to test the potency or safety of the products, nor do they have a contract with a lab.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> minnesotareformer.com





> In the final days of the legislative session in May, a bipartisan panel was negotiating the differences between health and human services bills passed by the DFL-led House and GOP-controlled Senate.
> 
> They had hundreds of pages to get through, and a bevy of amendments to approve, including one “exempting cannabinoids derived from hemp from Schedule 1 of the controlled substances schedule.”
> 
> Not in so many words: Legalizing weed.
> 
> After the amendment passed on a unanimous voice vote, here’s state Sen. Jim Abeler, R-Anoka: “That doesn’t legalize marijuana — we didn’t just do that.”
> 
> He chuckled.
> 
> His DFL co-chair, Rep. Tina Liebling of Rochester replied, “Oh, are you kidding? Of course you have. No, just kidding. We’ll do that next, OK?”
> 
> Well, actually, they did it.







> Did Minnesota just accidentally legalize THC? - Bring Me The News
> 
> 
> A Republican lawmaker who voted to approve the new law in May is already talking about rolling it back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bringmethenews.com





> "Republicans have no excuse—this was heard, discussed and approved by committees on which they served," Democratic House Majority Leader Ryan Winkler wrote on Twitter.
> 
> Neither Abeler, nor the Republican Party of Minnesota, responded to Bring Me The News' requests for comment on Friday, but video of the May 19 conference committee's negotiations of the health and human services omnibus bill offers some insight.
> 
> "That doesn't legalize marijuana — we didn't just do that, did we?" Abeler asks, seconds after adopting the amendment to legalize the products.
> 
> "Oh, are you kidding? Of course you have," committee co-chair Rep. Tina Liebling (DFL-Rochester) responds. "No, just kidding, just kidding — next, we'll do that next, okay?"
> 
> J. Patrick Coolican, editor-in-chief of the Minnesota Reformer, resurrected the exchange in a column published Friday. You can watch it here beginning at the 45-minute mark.




There are literally no jokes for this.  For a group of people dogmatically opposed to marijuana because...  Not because of anything fact based...

Of course they "accidentally" legalized weed.  Stupidity is what has kept marijuana from being legalized, so of course it's what got it legalized in Minnesota.

You have to love the randomness of it all.


----------



## Yoused

I mean, is this a headline or what?









						"Biblical" Swarms Of Cannibalistic Mormon Crickets Cause Havoc In Oregon
					

Oregon’s ongoing problem with Mormon crickets may be bad, but the worst could be yet to come.




					www.iflscience.com


----------



## JayMysteri0

As far as commercials / trailers go, this was pretty good.

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1542982412119982081/


----------



## JayMysteri0

Okay, back to our random bits of out of context silliness

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1542875161069846528/


----------



## Yoused

I wanna live in a neighborhood of 586 other houses that look exactly like mine




(Bafflingly, the Turkish developer went bankrupt and all the houses sit empty. I cannot for the life of me figure out why.)


----------



## JayMysteri0

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1543214550270775296/


----------



## fooferdoggie

I guess this refers to some criminal case? says William stole this van


----------



## JayMysteri0

I needed the laugh
https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1544036112338911232/


----------



## JayMysteri0

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1543873353051738115/


----------



## JayMysteri0

Because, it's timely

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1544490105636671488/


----------



## Yoused

JayMysteri0 said:


> Because, it's timely
> 
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1544490105636671488/




It was a little quieter here this year – which is not saying much. In recent years, the 4th has been a solid wall of noise from about 6pm to 1am; this year the serious fireworks started more like 8pm and tapered off by midnight.

Still, in the 8~10 square mile area that I can describe as earshot, there was, by my estimation, about a quarter million dollars worth of ordnance fired off. Houses nearby were launching big mortars that produce elaborate displays, some whistling, howling or popping like popcorn. And the occasional massive detonation that sounded like someone's garage exploding.

In all of that, I heard one siren (though I was not outside most of the time, as the air was rasp-inducingly thick with sulfur). Where do these people scrape up the funds to buy this stuff, and are all their penises really that small?


----------



## SuperMatt

California woman finds McDonald's bag on her property with Olympic gold medal inside | Boing Boing
					

When an accountant in Anaheim, California left her office at the end of a day, she noticed a McDonald’s bag littered on her property. Maria Carillo was about to throw it away, but its heavy w…




					boingboing.net
				




A real Olympic gold medal? The happy meal toys today are much better than I remember as a kid.


----------



## JayMysteri0

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1544443175871229953/


----------



## Yoused

JayMysteri0 said:


> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1544443175871229953/



on that,









						Rocket scientists and brain surgeons not necessarily smarter than public | CNN
					

Brain surgeons and rocket scientists are not necessarily smarter than the general public, researchers reported Monday, as they tried to settle the argument of whether the phrase "it's not brain surgery" or "it's not rocket science" is most deserved.




					www.cnn.com
				




_it's not rocket surgery_


----------



## SuperMatt

Oh no! I hope he finds her soon…


----------



## ronntaylor

SuperMatt said:


> View attachment 15593
> Oh no! I hope he finds her soon…



Once again from my friend Bernie: Dems win and go home. Republicans lose and go to work. Voters can't simply vote and then expect everything to be done for them. They have to stay on top of those they vote in office, and more important: watch over those they didn't put in office. It's never about One & Done. Voting is not the end of your obligation. You have to make sure shit gets done, or done right.

The same energy that lead to the 1st Women's March and midterm pickups for Dems in the off-year and midterm elections after Mango captured the White House should have been maintained. But too many went to sleep or even voted for Mango and his minions. If they stay home this year and/or don't fight for their preferred candidates, oh well...


----------



## JayMysteri0

Yes, it's probably wrong to laugh at this...

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1545505415898624000/

Me:




_R.I.P._


----------



## Runs For Fun

This is funny. They keep getting more absurd as you go.








						Absurd Trolley Problems
					

Every problem is the trolley problem.




					neal.fun


----------



## JayMysteri0

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1545231935072518144/




_Bonus points if you know the movie without googling_


----------



## JayMysteri0

G'night.  Be good to someone.
https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1545476637969436673/


----------



## Yoused

1920s cartoon predicts our lives today
​


----------



## Yoused




----------



## Hrafn

Runs For Fun said:


> This is funny. They keep getting more absurd as you go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Absurd Trolley Problems
> 
> 
> Every problem is the trolley problem.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> neal.fun



Ok, but what was your kill count?


----------



## Runs For Fun

Hrafn said:


> Ok, but what was your kill count?



I believe it was 68? I don't remember for sure.


----------



## DT




----------



## Hrafn

DT said:


> View attachment 15656



Hmm.  Mine was only 55.  I think I can do better, knowing expectations...


----------



## DT

I want to know about that 13% who would murder the cat ...


----------



## Runs For Fun

DT said:


> I want to know about that 13% who would murder the cat ...



Psychopaths.


----------



## JayMysteri0

Being THAT guy

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1545751961399689216/


----------



## Yoused

a Hindu goddess is born









						"Miracle" Baby Born In India With Four Arms And Four Legs
					

The baby has been hailed as a reincarnation of a God.




					www.iflscience.com


----------



## SuperMatt

A boring machine that might make cartoon villains jealous...









						This Giant Boring Machine Will Help Clean Up The Potomac
					

The 380-ton boring machine will dig a two mile long tunnel under Alexandria to help catch runoff that regularly overflows into the river.




					dcist.com


----------



## JayMysteri0

Do NOT fall down this rabbit hole.  I just saw Elon Musk on my twitter feed, and wondered what kind of "fuckery" is involved...

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1548027881665679360/



Don't google it.  Just don't.  Just accept there's random crazy shit in our world.


----------



## ronntaylor

JayMysteri0 said:


> Do NOT fall down this rabbit hole.  I just saw Elon Musk on my twitter feed, and wondered what kind of "fuckery" is involved...
> 
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1548027881665679360/
> 
> 
> 
> Don't google it.  Just don't.  Just accept there's random crazy shit in our world.



Musk confirmed the births (and behavior!!).

The Ricky Martin BS is from a family member that allegedly has mental health issues. The restraining order against Ricky is being contested on July 21st, so we'll see if it holds up. The nephew has a restraining order against him (filed by a co-worker) that was upheld. And the nephew has filed at least three cases against others in the past.


----------



## fooferdoggie

Ice cream perfume. Salt and straw has made some fantastic Ice cream and some crazy flavors like turkey dinner and pigs blood.








						Salt & Straw wants to put perfume on your ice cream
					

Stick with me here because...it's actually pretty cool?




					www.oregonlive.com


----------



## JayMysteri0

Because I still absolutely LOVE these billboards

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1548283624507682818/


----------



## SuperMatt

If you thought a Derecho was a scary weather pattern, how about a Donatello?

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1548707704876589063/

Turtle exit stage left…

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1548838662816899084/


----------



## fooferdoggie

this car must have burned last night as it was not there when I went home. I love the tow warning on that I am sure someone will drive it off right away.


----------



## SuperMatt

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1549819756697485313/

WHY GOD WHY?!?!?


----------



## JayMysteri0

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1550491952445014016/


----------



## JayMysteri0

This is a movie waiting to happen

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1550662248200388609/


----------



## JayMysteri0




----------



## SuperMatt

I was watching an anime episode and a character played a single note on a piano. I could see what note it looked like the character was playing and I played the same one on an actual piano. It matched. Somebody cared enough to pay attention to that minor detail.


----------



## JayMysteri0

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1551984408479076352/


----------



## JayMysteri0

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1552863929797595136/


----------



## SuperMatt

Grandma, what do you want on your tombstone when you die?

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1552648820072165376/


----------



## JayMysteri0

I finally cracked and followed this account

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1553021074304106496/


----------



## JayMysteri0

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1553471130400276480/


----------



## Yoused




----------



## lizkat

Seen on net....  



And this as well


----------



## Yoused




----------



## DT

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1584886706465308672/

Sent to me by the wife


----------



## lizkat

Random stuff is a sometime hit with me,  but not bits of thin blue rubber in dinner ingredients...









						Bob Evans recalls 7,560 pounds of sausage in fear of contamination
					

Bob Evans Farms has recalled approximately 7,560 pounds of Italian pork sausage in fear of their products being contaminated with extraneous materials, according to the USDA's Food Safety and Inspection




					www.wkow.com
				






> The item was recalled after Bob Evans informed FSIS that some consumers reported finding small pieces of thin blue rubber in the product.
> 
> Last Friday, in an official announcement by the Food Safety and Inspection Service (FSIS), the department said, "The sausage subject to recall are: 1-lb. chubs containing "Bobs Evans Italian Sausage" with lot code XEN3663466 and a "USE/FRZ BY" date of 11/26/22, with a time stamp between 14:43 and 15:25."
> 
> Each of these products has establishment number "EST.6785" marked by the USDA.


----------



## Yoused

lizkat said:


> Random stuff is a sometime hit with me, but not bits of thin blue rubber in dinner ingredients...




There was an episode of the British series _Chef!_ in which in which Janice finds something blue in her entrée – it was an elastoplast (band-aid) that had been on Everton's finger. Apparently British kitchens (at least the Michelin-star aspirants) use blue bandages to make them easy to spot.


----------



## Citysnaps

Wish something like this would have occurred on my past flights:


----------



## Yoused

Mondrian was known for rectangularish tracts of primary colors.









						Piet Mondrian artwork displayed upside down for 75 years
					

Despite the find Piet Mondrian's painting will continue to be shown as it is to avoid any damage.



					www.bbc.com
				




It will stay that way, because they are afraid of damaging it.


----------



## shadow puppet

Citysnaps said:


> Wish something like this would have occurred on my past flights:



Great share.  Many thanks!


----------



## lizkat

Yoused said:


> Mondrian was known for rectangularish tracts of primary colors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Piet Mondrian artwork displayed upside down for 75 years
> 
> 
> Despite the find Piet Mondrian's painting will continue to be shown as it is to avoid any damage.
> 
> 
> 
> www.bbc.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It will stay that way, because they are afraid of damaging it.




I have a feeling that the painter would find that hilarious.  I am a more a fan of Mondrian's work from around 1909-12 that was often of soft-color blocks and lines with references to landscapes or seashore, en route to his eventual preoccupation with lines, squared...

​
There's a new bio out about him by Hans Janssen,  _*Piet Modrian: a Life*_ that was reviewed recently in what may well have been the last column by the New Yorker's longstanding art critic Peter Schjeldahl, who passed away on October 3, 2022.  The piece carried a dateline of September 26.









						The Mysteries of Mondrian
					

A newly translated biography excavates the enigmatic genius of the Dutch modernist who reduced painting’s whats and hows to a rock-bottom why.




					www.newyorker.com
				






> [The book] is audacious in structure. Janssen, who died last year, at the age of sixty-seven, drew on his profound knowledge to dispense with strict chronology and to write not only about his subject’s prodigious mind and eye but also from within them. He openly employs devices of fiction to parse intellectual insights and emotional states and, now and then, to cobble together imagined conversations between Mondrian and some of his significant contemporaries, with lines taken verbatim either from Mondrian’s own writings and letters or from the diaries, letters, or recollections of others, such as the American sculptor Alexander Calder. The readerly effect is a bit uncanny, recalling Marianne Moore’s definition of poetry as “imaginary gardens with real toads in them.”




Well after getting that far, of course the Janssen book landed on my wishlist.  Love all kinds of gardens and real toads as well, few as the latter may have become around here over the past couple of decades.   I look forward to reading an updated bio, particularly since it sounds meant to show us the synthesis of art from life.

On the reviewer and his family:  The Schjeldahls lived in my county and were once known for throwing a massive open-to-all lawn party once every year in summer.   Of course it eventually got out of hand and was discontinued but in the meantime, a wonderful event and gracious hosts with a truly eclectic "guest list" from this rural area with a mix of farmers, artists, writers and ordinary ol' Americans going about life, and often without a clue about who's who or what besides just being a neighbor.


----------



## lizkat

Brilliant, hilarious thread for football (soccer) lovers and birdwatchers alike:  "90s goalkeepers as birds"

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1356643050005688321/


----------



## Yoused

I remember back in the '60s there was a fad that involved making clocks with no hands, where you would look at the image on it an tease out the time based on the things or the pattern (say, the number of geese flying over the lake gave you the hour, or something like that. Naturally, there was




a Mondrian clock​


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy




----------



## Citysnaps

The makers of Top Gun cheated!  I love Austin - he's such a nerd.  And pretty damn smart.


----------



## Yoused

umm, what?









						ZZ Top’s Elwood Francis Performs “Got Me Under Pressure” with 17-String Bass: Watch
					

He broke out the late night impulse purchase at a recent show in Huntsville, Alabama. ZZ Top’s Elwood Francis Performs “Got Me Under Pressure” with 17-String Bass: Watch Eddie Fu




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## shadow puppet

Although this made me a bit nauseous both for Grace Kelly and absolutely stellar costume designer Edith Head, the irony is funny.

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1591833384338485248/


----------



## lizkat

shadow puppet said:


> Although this made me a bit nauseous both for Grace Kelly and absolutely stellar costume designer Edith Head, the irony is funny.
> 
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1591833384338485248/




It is a beautiful dress though, as was Tiffany's wedding dress (and the one her mom wore, same designer).  I even liked Lara's glittery dress with the long open arm sleeves,  although those don't show well in some photos.   Jokes going around about how no one cued in Kimberly on the color themes...  and how Ivanka cropped Kimberly out of her later posted take of the photo.  People can sure be worse than catty about fashion I guess.   Ivanka's clunky shoes, i dunno...

I just hope Tiffany had a wonderful day despite all the politics and legal stuff swirling around the rest of her family.


https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1591886306535440384/

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1591549899493249024/




The thing Ivanka wore on the day of the rehearsal though, well..  that was a completely other piece of work.  That bare midriff pink thing with the black straps around back?  Those straps looked like catch-as-catch-can black bra straps, weird,  and like one step away from major wardrobe malfunction.  It was inappropriate enough viewed from the front..  From the back it looked like it wasn't' finished yet or had been repaired...  that definitely caught some evil flak on social media.    I dunno if i have a snap of that, it was so ugly.

Edit:   well I did find one of the back.   

​


----------



## shadow puppet

One of the eeriest places I've visited is Dealey Plaza.

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1591992699879563266/


----------



## Yoused

Those dresses are ever so pretty,


Spoiler: here …



is where they end up





I cannot even imagine how much they cost.


----------



## Yoused

turnabout is fair play









						Cobra Dies After Receiving Child Bite In India
					

And yes, we got that headline the right way round.




					www.iflscience.com


----------



## shadow puppet

So relieved to see Artemis get off safely last night.  I've never forgotten watching Challenger explode 73 seconds into its flight, killing all seven crew members aboard.

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1592772202289430528/


----------



## shadow puppet

Not sure how long all our Twitter links will remain if everything goes Defcon but this is adorable and a nice break from all the current political caca.  Happy Friday y'all.


----------



## Citysnaps

shadow puppet said:


> I've never forgotten watching Challenger explode 73 seconds into its flight, killing all seven crew members aboard.



I remember that like it was yesterday.

And I also remember Dr. Richard Feynman uncovering the truth that lead to the disaster.

Here's the short version.

And here's one that's more nuanced.

Sure miss him.


----------



## Citysnaps

Why am I never around when something like this happens?


----------



## Yoused

Somehow that seems incomplete – it needs to finish with little Alex jumping out a window.


----------



## lizkat

Making the rounds somewhere on social media...  another example of just plain being had.


----------



## Herdfan

shadow puppet said:


> So relieved to see Artemis get off safely last night.  I've never forgotten watching Challenger explode 73 seconds into its flight, killing all seven crew members aboard.




Just by happenstance, I got home from my first class and for some reason turned on the TV, which I almost never did.  The launch was about to happen so I sat down to watch and then....... 

So I saw it live.  No idea what told me to turn on the TV that day.


----------



## shadow puppet

Only in L.A.


----------



## Pumbaa

Who Wants to Be a Millionaire 
Q: What is the capital of Thailand?


----------



## Yoused




----------



## shadow puppet

Any Monty Python lovers here? 
"Can it eat us? Answer the f***ing question Julia."


----------



## shadow puppet

Wow.  This is amazing to watch in action.


----------



## Citysnaps

It’s about time!


----------



## Yoused

this is awesome


----------



## Citysnaps

They never sounded better.


----------



## Herdfan

Citysnaps said:


> They never sounded better.




I didn't know KB could sing until last night when we watched the Guardians Christmas Special.


----------

